# Bare Escentuals (all)



## ms.marymac (Mar 12, 2005)

I have been wanting to try this makeup, but I have to order it online, as I would have to travel a couple of hours to get to Sephora.  Is anyone familiar with their colors?  I am a Mac NC25, which of their shades is comparable to that?


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 12, 2005)

Im an NC30 for MAC, and NC30 makes me just a slight bit darker [not too much, but just a teensy bit!], so I use a mixture of 1.2 and 2 (fairly light and light) =) Hope that helps!

(I'm wearing this type of foundation on my MadameB FOTD post if you wanna check it out)


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Mar 12, 2005)

You should look on QVC.com for kits, often their prices are better than those at Sephora. The "foundation" doesn't cover as well as they claim, at least on me. There was no way my acne was going to be covered with it! For me, the only great product in this line are the Glimmers eyeshadows. They are beautiful!


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 12, 2005)

Ulta also carries it, if you have one of those nearby.  

I'm an NC15 and I use the fairly-light, which is maybe a tiny bit dark.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a NC20 and I wear fairly light and light mixed like sassy_girl.  I can also wear the medium shade but I usually only wear it in the summer when I am a little tan.  This is the only foundation I wear in the summer because I feels like you are wearing nothing and lasts all day for me.  I


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_I am a NC20 and I wear fairly light and light mixed like sassy_girl.  I can also wear the medium shade but I usually only wear it in the summer when I am a little tan.  This is the only foundation I wear in the summer because I feels like you are wearing nothing and lasts all day for me.  I_

 
I hope that it works well for me too during summer =)

Oh yeah, If you're buying from Sephora online, you should consider buying the kit that they sell. It's the one that I got that came with a DVD instruction manual, 2 shades of foundation, mineral veil and warmth. It also came with three brushes and the MD Formulations cleanser that I'm currently using. I also got the Sephora Bronzer Brush when I ordered this, it's the brush I use it to get more coverage when I want to.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2005)

sassy_girl can you tell me the exact name of that Sephora brush because that sounds like something I'd like to try for more coverage? Thanks!


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_sassy_girl can you tell me the exact name of that Sephora brush because that sounds like something I'd like to try for more coverage? Thanks!_

 
Sure thing! It's sort of like the Kabuki Brush that some people use, but the bristles are more packed and densed, but still very soft! I use this brush on my cheeks where most of the hyperpigmentation from past blemishes appear.

Here's the link: http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ategoryId=C540

They just call it a Bronzer Brush.. No numbers like MAC ones =P


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2005)

I am a nw20, and I got the 2.0 foundation, it looks great on me! maybe it could have been a little bit lighte to really match my skincolor, but this is still very natural and gives me very lightly a sunkissed look.


----------



## paige3838 (Mar 12, 2005)

I am NC20 - NC30, and I use the 1.2 shade... I really like the foundations and eyeshadows.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 13, 2005)

BE rocks...Ive used it for about a year now I think...When I was younger I always got compliments on my porcelain skin, but as I got older I stopped getting them (when I started breaking out), but since using it I get compliments on my skin again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Its great stuff, lasts forever and really makes you glow!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd posted on this topic before the dreadful hacking and just have to rave again about it. I'm an NW20-25 but I usually reach for the 2 or 2.3 but mix it half and half with the mineral veil, the color kinda darkens me up but not in a fake way because it's cut with the mineral veil. I love the Bobbi Brown Kabuki brush. Don't waste your money on the BE brushes because IMHO, they suck!


----------



## archangeli (Mar 14, 2005)

I think that the BE Kabuki brush is a scratchy little fuzzball.. I use the MAC 187 Stippling brush to apply my BE foundation.

I'm NC25-30. Right now I am using Summer Bisque as a foundation and it works amazingly - perfect color match! In the summer when I tan a bit I will go back to using 2.3

If anyone wants to try this stuff out, I have a BN jar of shade 3 (Medium) that I received in an MUA swap but it is totally the wrong color for me...


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 14, 2005)

OH NO...now I'm dying to buy BE...thanks  A LOT you guys!! Like I NEED something else...LOL


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

where can I find bare essentials in Southern California. Thanks


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 14, 2005)

It's SO much cheaper to buy BE on QVC, the prices at Sephora and elsewhere are a lot more expensive. Only problem is it's hard to really "see" the colors, but still, I'll probably go to sephora to match myself and order from QVC.


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for the information. I really do apperciate it a lot.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 14, 2005)

Buy it on QVC....their kits are the "more for your money" kits. Sephoras are ok, but youre way better off going with qvc..Their return policy is good too, so if you dont like it you can generally return em.


----------



## sassy*girl (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_Buy it on QVC....their kits are the "more for your money" kits. Sephoras are ok, but youre way better off going with qvc..Their return policy is good too, so if you dont like it you can generally return em._

 
Yeah, I only got it at Sephora 'cuz I''m in Canada. We sorta have a QVC here called TSC (the Shopping Channel) and they also sell mineral makeup called PurBlend. I haven't heard any people using that one, so I just went on ahead and ordered BE from Sephora [/i]


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
Buy it on QVC....their kits are the "more for your money" kits. Sephoras are ok, but youre way better off going with qvc..Their return policy is good too, so if you dont like it you can generally return em.

 
Yeah, I only got it at Sephora 'cuz I''m in Canada. We sorta have a QVC here called TSC (the Shopping Channel) and they also sell mineral makeup called PurBlend. I haven't heard any people using that one, so I just went on ahead and ordered BE from Sephora _[/I]

 
Let me know next time you need to order, and if you want (given that Im not absolutely broke from upcoming mac collections) and Ill try to cp it for you if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( www.qvc.com )


----------



## Alexa (Jun 3, 2005)

*Bare Minerals (all)*

ok ive noticed this for a while... once in a while when i put bare minerals on my face like..stings. but it only happens like..1 out of 4 times i wear it. does anyone know wtf is going on? i love my bare minerals but if this keeps up i can't use it for much longer..


----------



## Jude (Jun 4, 2005)

What kind of brush are you using?  I noticed that if I am using my Nars Bronzer brush instead of the Bobbi Brown face brush, my application gets kinda stingy.  Unless you are experiencing a chemically type sting?  I get that feeling with Mineral Veil so I stopped using it.


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 4, 2005)

I get that once in a while but I think it's my brush more than anything - it's a crappy brush and the bristles like to come out.  Otherwise, does it feel chemical?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_What kind of brush are you using?  I noticed that if I am using my Nars Bronzer brush instead of the Bobbi Brown face brush, my application gets kinda stingy.  Unless you are experiencing a chemically type sting?  I get that feeling with Mineral Veil so I stopped using it._

 
i use the bare escentuals kabuki and flawless application brush.. its a chemically type of sting and it hurts! maybe i should try and see if its the mineral viel..


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 5, 2005)

I had the exact same thing happen and I am pretty sure it's because I tried the mineral veil  "sandwich".  I stopped doing that, and now I only use the mineral veil on my T-zone to combat shine.  I also apply my foundation with a damp, flocked sponge because the kabuki brush tends to be too harsh on my skin if I use it on a regular basis.   So since I've started doing all that, I haven't had a problem.  Hope it works out for you, I'd die if I had to quit wearing mine!


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 5, 2005)

*BE Eye Quickies*

Saw these on QVC and I wondered if they really work like they're supposed to...anyone have any experiences with these?  Thanks!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I had the exact same thing happen and I am pretty sure it's because I tried the mineral veil  "sandwich".  I stopped doing that, and now I only use the mineral veil on my T-zone to combat shine.  I also apply my foundation with a damp, flocked sponge because the kabuki brush tends to be too harsh on my skin if I use it on a regular basis.   So since I've started doing all that, I haven't had a problem.  Hope it works out for you, I'd die if I had to quit wearing mine!_

 
hmm, i only put the mineral viel on top. ill try it with the sponge tomorrow! thanks


----------



## Jude (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
What kind of brush are you using?  I noticed that if I am using my Nars Bronzer brush instead of the Bobbi Brown face brush, my application gets kinda stingy.  Unless you are experiencing a chemically type sting?  I get that feeling with Mineral Veil so I stopped using it.

 
i use the bare escentuals kabuki and flawless application brush.. its a chemically type of sting and it hurts! maybe i should try and see if its the mineral viel.._

 

If it is the mineral veil that is doing it to you, I would suggest that you try Palladio Rice Powder.  It is super cheap at 5.00 and it works amazingly well.  It is really light so it doesnt deposit any color onto your face.

If it is the brush, try the Bobbi brown Face Brush.  It is about $35.00 and the hairs feel like velvet.  I have had one for about a year and it never feels scratchy.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## Jude (Jun 5, 2005)

I was so into BE at one time but with the exception of the foundation, I became underwhelmed with their product.  The lipsticks were kinda boring and greasy, the mascara was so-so, at best and the eyeshadows werent pigmented enough.  I know that I could foil for more depth but who wants to look like a vegas showgirl everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you do try them though, let me know how they were please!?


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jul 15, 2005)

*Bare Escentuals / Bare Minerals*

up? or down? i'm using fix right now with matte underneath it but for some reason i'm still extremely oily. and is this a good deal?

http://trybareminerals.com/


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jul 15, 2005)

Bare Escentuals doesn't give as much coverage (for me atleast, but I still like it) compared to Studio Finish Matt + Studio Fix. Have you tried using the Oil Control Lotion and Blot Powder for touch ups?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 15, 2005)

this thread might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7195


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 15, 2005)

i've been using bareminerals since i think february. i think it's pretty good, and actually stays on quite well. my face doesn't feel so 'heavy' when i use it, so it's pretty good especially right now since it's summer. i think the number of blemishes i got went down quite a bit after i started using this. even my dermatologist said my face has been looking better and i only get mild flare-ups now, if anything the blemishes usually don't even get to make their way to the top  he also said it covers up nicely. for extra coverage though, i still use some concealer in problem areas, but that's about it! give it a try, maybe you'll like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh one more thing though... some people get really frustrated with the application the first few times they try it because it's a loose powder, but usually after some practice it gets easier. HTH!


----------



## meaf (Jul 18, 2005)

*BE Color Match*

hi everyone! i am very unsure about which color i should use for the BE foundation. I am a Studiofix NC 43 and a Select spf 15 NC 45. As I do not have a Sephora where I am, I am unable to try out the colors. It seems like tan, medium tan or dark should work, but I am really confused. Thx for any advice.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jul 18, 2005)

can you order from sephora.com?
they have a great starter kit - it has 2 different colours of foundation, mineral veil & warmth - plus brushes
all you have to do is determine
if you're:
Fairly Light/Light
Medium Beige/Medium 
Tan/Medium Tan 
Dark/Deep


----------



## jasper17 (Jul 18, 2005)

If you have an Ulta near you, they have the BE stuff there, too.


----------



## xxyrbestbetxx (Jul 19, 2005)

BE 'tan' looks exactly like NC43


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 19, 2005)

This page should help somewhat:
http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundation.html


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 19, 2005)

im not trying to deter your topic at all.. im just wondering if anyones tried it and if it really works as well as they say? im curious to try it but id have to order and do currency conversions.. just wondering if its worth the trouble


----------



## meaf (Jul 20, 2005)

I have heard so much raves about it so i finally wanna give it a try. its gonna be good for like going to college as it is said to be nice and light on most people. thx soo much for the reply everyone. i suppose i should just go ahead and get tan since its close to nc 43.thx


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 23, 2005)

for me,BE foundation  is for someone who want to look natural,feel natural because it's very light.

i have a few BE's range in my collection and i love them very much.My husband notice a difference when i put them on.

agreed with sassy*girl,some of my friends were frustrated with the application at first but it'd be better with practices.what i have experienced is the result was awesome if u put ur moisturizer before applting the foundation.


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 23, 2005)

Since I started using BE foundation, I use less and less every day. It's really helped my skin. I will NEVER go back to liquid or cream foundation, I think they were the reason I needed the foundation! Even though I do miss using my 190 brush...


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan11* 
_Since I started using BE foundation, I use less and less every day. It's really helped my skin. I will NEVER go back to liquid or cream foundation, I think they were the reason I needed the foundation! Even though I do miss using my 190 brush..._

 
I use my 190 brush with my BE foundation


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 23, 2005)

I LOOOVE Bare Escentuals! I don't have very problematic skin, but I do have some scars from previous pimples and some blotchy areas and BE covers it flawlessly. It doesn't look like I'm even wearing makeup and I don't even feel it. After your first or second try, you'll have it down, it's really not that hard to apply. I think everyone should use it. Unless you like that cakey foundation look...personally, I don't know who would


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 23, 2005)

I love BE! It does sometimes get a little oily on me, but in 115 degree heat I don't think there is any foundation that wouldn't. It's light and just softens the edges, which is exactly what I needed. Plus it didn't turn orange on me.


----------



## kissacid (Jul 23, 2005)

I've been wanting to try this out badly, but I don't live in the US so I usually get a friend to buy stuff for me. What shade of BE should I get if I'm between MAC's NC30-35? I really don't trust online color swatches.


----------



## s_rae22 (Jul 23, 2005)

I started using BE foundation about 2 weeks ago and I love it! I have sensitive, acne prone skin that I also consider oily and had been using L'Oreal Mattique but with it being like 100 degrees here lately, it was sliding all over the place. So I decided to get the complexion perfection kit from Sephora. I got the Medium kit with the 2.3 Medium Beige and 3.0 Medium foundation in it and both are excellent color matches. They also say if you're unsure about your color match to try the 2.3 as it's the most commonly used color in BE. This stuff covers amazingly well for me too. Slightly glowy look, not really shiny as I've heard a lot of people describe it and no breakouts from this! Plus, it stays on amazingly well in the heat. Anyway, give it a shot : ) hope this helps!


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 
_I've been wanting to try this out badly, but I don't live in the US so I usually get a friend to buy stuff for me. What shade of BE should I get if I'm between MAC's NC30-35? I really don't trust online color swatches._

 
i never went to the US as well.I got it from internet...i mean internet shopping!
u are right now in singapore right?
why dont u go to Johore because my friend sells BE makeups.or u can order online at www.beyondpretty.net


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 23, 2005)

This might help you
Its a very common discussion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://specktra.net/forum/viewtopic....are+escentuals


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 4, 2005)

*Bare Escentuals + Rosacea*

okay.. so i dont exactly have rosacea.. but my cheeks are incredibly incredibly rosey.... okay... haha.. i use mac studio potted whatever concealer, tech or hyperreal foundation and pressed powder...and my skin... looks cakey + doesnt cover my redness at all... and my pores look like they have little dots of concealer over top everyone of them *i have terrible skin*... anyways... i want to try b.e. but i just dont know.. i want to get the foundation, multi task minerals (i hear it works as a concealer?) and the mineral veil.. does anyone whos tried it think it will be okay for my skin (im not OVERLY concerned about my redness... because i have a feeling its just something i have to accept and move on from) anyways.. muchos thanks in advance gorgeous'es


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 4, 2005)

I think youll love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ive got red face syndrome and I use it and it helps, just get a yellow(er) base like light or whichever..I mix fairly light and light to get the more yellow fair undertones

this might help you out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/viewto...=bare+minerals


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 4, 2005)

it works on the redness on my cheeks, esp. on hyperpigmentation marks that aren't that red and are on their way to fading (hopefully! hehe)

i also mix fairly light and light, but since it's summer i only use the darker one of the two


----------



## Shanneran (Aug 4, 2005)

thank you so much you guys! i already knew that i wanted to try it (im a sucker for an infomercial) haha but i just needed some sort of confirmation to justify my ordering it from the U.S. lol...i appreciate it...


----------



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

I love BE mineral foundation.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 21, 2005)

I really want to try this. I only need it to even out my skintone, so what better than a foundation that is advertised as a foundation that you can sleep in? (or so I've heard)


----------



## samtaro (Aug 21, 2005)

I really want to try it too, but it's so pricey


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kissacid* 
_I've been wanting to try this out badly, but I don't live in the US so I usually get a friend to buy stuff for me. What shade of BE should I get if I'm between MAC's NC30-35? I really don't trust online color swatches._

 
I'm a MAC NC30/35 and have been using bareMinerals since February. I would go with the Fairly Light and Light foundations. I'm currently using Light w. bronzer wherever the sun hits since it's summer cuz I got a bit darker. HTH!


----------



## Virgo (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan11* 
_Since I started using BE foundation, I use less and less every day. It's really helped my skin. I will NEVER go back to liquid or cream foundation, I think they were the reason I needed the foundation!_

 
Ditto. I love this stuff. I've seen it before but never really thought much of it untill I heard more about it here. I've been using it for about 2 weeks now and I already notice a difference in my skin. I haven't broken out since I started using it.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 23, 2005)

How is the coverage of this powder?


----------



## lovemichelle (Aug 26, 2005)

*Bare Escentuals*

I was wondering if anyone uses Bare Escentuals make-up? I see the kit on TV a lot and it's only 60 dollars at sephora and I wanna try it. I would feel weird without using a liquid foundation, but I heard good things about this line.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 26, 2005)

you can look for a lot of topics about bare escentuals/bare minerals by using the search function. here are some results:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22781

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24304

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=26812

hth


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 3, 2005)

*How to look at Bare escentuals shades?*

On thier website they just seem to tell you about them and then show you the kits you can order. How are you supposed to look at the different shades of the foundation and can't you order just the foundation?

Also i'm really confused what their foundation is called. There seems to be all sorts of names flying about, I.D, Bare Minerals, Mineral Veil..Why can't i see all their different products?!


----------



## Virgo (Sep 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_On thier website they just seem to tell you about them and then show you the kits you can order. How are you supposed to look at the different shades of the foundation and can't you order just the foundation?

Also i'm really confused what their foundation is called. There seems to be all sorts of names flying about, I.D, Bare Minerals, Mineral Veil..Why can't i see all their different products?!_

 
Try Sephora.com  
http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...nID=&x=27&y=12

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grace (Sep 3, 2005)

The Bare Minerals is what they call the foundation and Mineral Veil is a finishing product. They do have then on Sephora like Virgo said, otherwise if you live near a botique you can go there and get lots of samples


----------



## Christi239 (Sep 3, 2005)

Ulta also carries BE.  I.D Bare Minerals is the name you'll find on all the packaging.

For everything you want to know about BE and more visit www.beaddicts.com.  You'll find tons of information there.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 7, 2005)

I bought 2 different shades of the BE powder foundation light and medium beige.  I wasnt sure what color is best for me so I pick the light color for winter and warm color for summer when I get dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Can I also mix the powder foundations together or will that leave parts of my face light and dark? Well I cant wait to get my BE!


----------



## Jaim (Sep 7, 2005)

I got my boyfriend to order some for me off the net, I'm so excited to get it now, after reading this thread!


----------



## Dia (Sep 8, 2005)

I LOVE this stuff. I have psoriasis on my face in a few places (eww) and this is the only face product I've found that doesn't irritate it and covers it pretty well. I've also had a lot less breakouts.

Plus it feels better on than any liquid foundation IMO.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 16, 2005)

I really want to try this out and plan on buying the individual foundation. I'm a NC 20-25 in select spf 15. What shade should I get? Light? Medium Beige?


----------



## user4 (Sep 16, 2005)

I Wanted To Try This Too, But I Dont Know Exactly What I Need To Buy... Is That Link That She Gave Up There A Good Deal? Is That All That You Need? And How Do You Used All That???


----------



## Jaim (Sep 16, 2005)

Ahh, my package finally got here, I haven't used it yet. I was surprised that the container is so teeny! I hope it lasts a fairly long time!


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Ahh, my package finally got here, I haven't used it yet. I was surprised that the container is so teeny! I hope it lasts a fairly long time!_

 
I think if you buy the kit the foundation container is smaller than the ones you buy individually.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 16, 2005)

Really? Crap!


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_Really? Crap!_

 
I'm not totaly sure. But when I went to Sephora the individual ones seemed bigger than the ones in the kit. But in the kit you get two shades so it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 16, 2005)

I ordered my kit on QVC and they are 0.06oz. The summer bisque was .08oz, but the one kit I almost got they were only 0.02oz. I been waiting almost a month for this to be delivered too


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_I'm not totaly sure. But when I went to Sephora the individual ones seemed bigger than the ones in the kit. But in the kit you get two shades so it's worth it in my opinion._

 
Yep. I got the set from Sephora online months ago, and the foundations were smaller. It was okay though since I just ended up mxing the two together, and found that I can use both as I get lighter and darker througout the year


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 16, 2005)

sassy*girl what shade in BE do you use since you're kind of close to my skin tone?


----------



## sassy*girl (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_sassy*girl what shade in BE do you use since you're kind of close to my skin tone?_

 
i use Light right now, but have used Fairly Light previously during the winter months, sometimes mixed in with Light. after i bought the kit (sometime in february) i got Fairly Light at first in the regular size, then as summer came along i went one shade darker to Light. hope that helps you


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 16, 2005)

I got medium I think its gonna be too dark.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_i use Light right now, but have used Fairly Light previously during the winter months, sometimes mixed in with Light. after i bought the kit (sometime in february) i got Fairly Light at first in the regular size, then as summer came along i went one shade darker to Light. hope that helps you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thanks, sassy*girl. I'll probably get both , fairly light and light, and experiment.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried the eyeshadows?


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 16, 2005)

I am a long time user of Bare Minerals and a MAC addict, so I think I can be pretty unbiased.  Here is my take on it....Bare Minerals (here to foward BM) has excellent coverage.  It is wonderful for all types of users because it can be applied from anywhere between sheer to heavy.  So coverage wise, can satisfy most.  The main difference I find between BM and Studio Fix (which I also use regularly) is that BM can at times seem shiney, especially if you prefer a heavier coverage, whereas Fix is much more matte, but can be too drying for some.  The biggest problem I have (and I am not sure where the original poster is from) living in South Louisiana, with the heat and humidity (don't even go there with no power after Katrina :crap: ) is that BM makes my face itch severly in hot weather and I have heard many others complain of this also.  So, while I must admit that I do love the look and coverage of BM, it is very uncomfortible for me in the summer, so then I use Studio Fix.  I hope that helps and wasn't too terribly confusing.


----------



## Grace (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Has anyone tried the eyeshadows?_

 
i love them! I don't have many of the regular eyeshadows but i love the glimmers and glimpses. they are so pretty. they may look scary to some but it goes on nice and simmery. i actually bought sex kitten at sephora today, i recommed that to anyone who's looking for a good neutral color. if you live by a be boutique you can get lots of samples which last forever.


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 17, 2005)

Sex kitten is very pretty, but as a fair skinned gal, it is far too dark for me!  I think of neutrals more as desire and such.


----------



## Grace (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_Sex kitten is very pretty, but as a fair skinned gal, it is far too dark for me!  I think of neutrals more as desire and such._

 
desire is great as well, i'm medium skinned and into darker colors and wasn't thinking about others when i wrote that


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 17, 2005)

*The Difference Between...*

What's the difference between Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals and this stuff

http://www.sheercover.com/index.php

I saw an Infomercial this morning for it and was wondering if anyone has ever used it. I love Bare Escentuals and was looking for a comparison between the two...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah I wanna know too!! Which is better?? What are the plus 'n minus??


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

The composition of the two products appears to be very similar, even down to the commonly skin irritating bismuth.

There are multitudes of mineral makeups, and there are subtle differances between each. The best route is to get samples of the products, and try them out.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2005)

I actually tried Sheer Cover! Unfortunately I didnt have a great experience...it just seemed VERY chalky...and I used it a lot. It was only with the foundation/powder/mineral cover stuff that sucked for me, I loved everything else! Except the brush....I still use it if or blush only because I dont have any other face brush, but it sheds tremendously and isnt very soft. But I absolutely LOVED the moistuizer, face wash, and concealer! They were just awesome...the moisturizer was great, and I often mixed it with the mineral powder to make a tinted moisturizer. But by far my favorite was the concealer. It was two shades, lasted all damn day on me, and matched my skin perfectly. I will sorely miss it!  Also, the refillable powder/brush thing is horrible...You cant really control the release of the powder so it is very messy.

I think one of the main reasons I didnt like the makeup was because i *think* the shade was a little light. But I could see it settle into my pores and build up tons no matter how much or how little I applied. Also their copy of "mineral veil" sucked...seemed like normal translucent face powder to me. I like the system though overall, a very good idea. They say to wash then moisturize your face til it absorbs. Then, apply concealer anywhere you need it. Then buff the foundation on and follow with the finishing stuff.  They also say that you can mix the moisturizer with the foundation...wait, I already mentioned that! Rambling, sorry. Anyway like I said the concept was awesome and so were all the products BESIDES the foundation. Sorry to say that my first experience with mineral makeup was a bad one but I hope soon to try Bare Minerals. Actually I'm more excited to try aromaleigh products.  They have very affordable samples you can order, contain no bismuth and contain small amounts of non glittery mica...not too expensive and the site is very friendly. I'll try them out before I try Bare Minerals I think (the final frontier lol!). Hope this helped some!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2005)

ps heres the link! 
http://www.aromaleigh.com/


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 18, 2005)

omg lol
I bought sheer cover because it was a really good price, and Ive used bare escentuals for a long time. 
I tried the sheer cover one day, and when i got home I was a bit sweaty and it like turned into a cream on my face. It was so disgusting I never touched it again. It like melded with the sweat so that I looked like I had a covering of hair or something on my face. Ew. 


My friend and I bought it at the same time. She loves the concealer to death but not the foundation at all, but it comes with a refillable brush which by itself is like $20-30. 

I would pass even if it was offered for free if that helps


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 19, 2005)

*Brushes for Bare Minerals*

I heard the BE brushes are kind of rough and shed a lot. What brush works best with Bare Minerals? I tried using a powder brush and foundation brush. The powder brush really didn't distribute evenly and the foundation brush was good for getting a lot of coverage in a certain area.

Also what's the best technique for applying Bare Minerals?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 19, 2005)

I use Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals and their brushes. I don't think they feel rough. I don't have very sensitive skin though, but I like them. I haven't tried other brushes, but you can look for a Kabuki brush in other brands and it should work with the minerals.
HTH!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 19, 2005)

Theyre decent brushes, and I use the ones that you're supposed to use with certain products (like bisque and the yellow brush) and a kabuki for the mineral veil etc. Ive had no problems with their brushes they're pretty nice.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 19, 2005)

i use a big cheap blush brush that is sorta stiff and it works great!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 19, 2005)

i didnt like sheer cover at all


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks so much! I love my Bare Escentuals minerals and will continue to stick with it thanks to you guys!!!! Thanks soooooooooo much!!!!!!
XOXO


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 20, 2005)

I was looking for the Bobbi Brown Kabuki brush when considering Bare Minerals...the Sephora lady said they had a seminar on the Bare Minerals & they really recommend to use the brushes the are exactly for Bare Minerals. She said for any other product she would say you could use any brand of brush from them, but that she really encourages to stick with the Bare mineral brushes. *shrugs* I dunno....


----------



## Susan (Sep 20, 2005)

The best brush for applying BE is the Cat Cosmetics Kabuki.  A close second is the Bobbi Brown Kabuki (Face Brush).  The regular BE flawless face brushes don't give as good of a coverage, shed, and are scratchy.  They are okay for finishing powder but still not recommended.

There is a great tutorial on how to apply BE here:
http://www.livejournal.com/community...w=86203#t86203

There are some great forums on Delphi too, including BE Addicts and Be Beautiful Cafe (link in my profile).


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

I just got my kit in today in Medium and the blush in Beauty. I love this! I watched the DVD while applying it and its very easy. I didn't get my concealer brush in yet, so I can't wait to use this. I just ordered the clear radience and kabuki brush. I got the kabuki brush with the foundation because it was a better deal. I got a different shade of foundation with the brush so I can use it as a concealer too. I have the summer bisque, but since it was kinda the same price I figure it can be a back-up. The warmth is my favorite. I used to use MACs Bronzer, but this is much better. Everything looks so natural.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 20, 2005)

I use BE and while it evened out my skintone, it also emphasized every pore on my face and looked shiny, even with the mineral veil.


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_I use BE and while it evened out my skintone, it also emphasized every pore on my face and looked shiny, even with the mineral veil._

 
Yeah, it does emphasize pores but I rather have that than liquid foundation that makes my skin look fake. BE really does give good coverage. I'm not too fond of the satin finish but it does look natural. But I still prefer a matte finish. I haven't tried the minereal veil yet.

After BE I plan on trying Alison Rafaels (sp?) mineral foundation because it has a matte finish. So yeah, I'm really diving into a variety of powder foundations to find one with good coverage and natural matte finish.


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_Yeah, it does emphasize pores but I rather have that than liquid foundation that makes my skin look fake. BE really does give good coverage. I'm not too fond of the satin finish but it does look natural. But I still prefer a matte finish. I haven't tried the minereal veil yet.

After BE I plan on trying Alison Rafaels (sp?) mineral foundation because it has a matte finish. So yeah, I'm really diving into a variety of powder foundations to find one with good coverage and natural matte finish._

 
The mineral vail is really good. Have you tried the clear radience?


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_The mineral vail is really good. Have you tried the clear radience?_

 
No, what is it though?


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_No, what is it though?_

 
"Made up of crushed minerals, this translucent powder gives skin a beautiful dewiness, while adding a hint of pale pearly-pink color. It looks lovely on your cheeks and underneath foundation for a pearlized effect. Use wet as a luminous eye shadow or wear over lipstick for a glossy glimmering effect."


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 21, 2005)

Has anyone who used this and had acne before noticed that it cleared up? I've heard people on TV say that and I hope so. I don't have a lot, but it's red and hard to cover and this does the job with the foundation and summer bisque.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 22, 2005)

I use the brushes that come in the set.  If i use other ones, it doesn't turn out or blend as good, especially the concealer one


----------



## so_siqqq (Sep 22, 2005)

So I'll probably invest in a Kabuki brush then.
Probably the Bobbi Brown one (let's hope the CCO may have some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Thanks for the help!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_So I'll probably invest in a Kabuki brush then.
Probably the Bobbi Brown one (let's hope the CCO may have some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Thanks for the help!_

 
I broke down and bought the kabuki brush. I hope it's good.


----------



## MargaretD (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree with with Susan--the best brush for applying Bare Minerals foundation is the Cat Cosmetics Kabuki. It is pricey but definitely worth it. I prefer using a kabuki brush for applying the foundation, which I wear every day. The BE kabuki is acceptable but Cat's is better.

I would recommend any kabuki brush over the use of a powder brush.

HTH

Margaret


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MargaretD* 
_I agree with with Susan--the best brush for applying Bare Minerals foundation is the Cat Cosmetics Kabuki. It is pricey but definitely worth it. I prefer using a kabuki brush for applying the foundation, which I wear every day. The BE kabuki is acceptable but Cat's is better.

I would recommend any kabuki brush over the use of a powder brush.

HTH

Margaret_

 
This brush? http://www.catcosmetics.com/products.aspx?id=kabuki

What's better about this one?


----------



## angelwings (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susan* 
_The best brush for applying BE is the Cat Cosmetics Kabuki. A close second is the Bobbi Brown Kabuki (Face Brush). The regular BE flawless face brushes don't give as good of a coverage, shed, and are scratchy. They are okay for finishing powder but still not recommended.

There is a great tutorial on how to apply BE here:
http://www.livejournal.com/community...w=86203#t86203

There are some great forums on Delphi too, including BE Addicts and Be Beautiful Cafe (link in my profile)._

 
Thank you for posting that link on the tutorial


----------



## roxybc (Sep 24, 2005)

Oooh, I'm glad I came accross this thread!  I just ordered the mineral veil powder to use as a powder over my regular lancome foundation.  I had no idea that a regular powder brush wouldn't work.  I'll also order a kabuki brush now.  I don't see any of the Cat ones on E-bay, so I'll try the bare minerals ones.


----------



## Ada (Sep 25, 2005)

*Bare Escentuals starter kit on Sephora*

Has anyone bought this? I've been thinking about trying BE, with all the good things I've been hearing about it. And this kit sounds like an amazing deal: $60 for:

"-Two Shades of bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation to ensure the perfect match
-bareVitamins Skin Rev-er Upper: can be applied daily before applying bareMinerals to rev up your skin
-Mineral Veil: provides a translucent finishing touch to your makeup, infusing it with softness and adding a flawless finish.
-Warmth All Over Face Color: add an instant sun-kissed glow to skin where the sun would naturally touch
-Flawless Application Brush
-Full Coverage Kabuki Brush
-Maximum Coverage Concealer Brush
-Bonus! A How-to DVD/VHS for tried and true beauty tips from Leslie Blodgett, Bare Escentuals CEO."

Now I'm sure the foundations and things aren't full size, but even so-- just buying the brushes separately would cost more than $60.

But I'm concerned about getting the right shade. The lightest shade, Fair, isn't available in any of the starter kits. The lightest kit has Fairly Light and Light. And they're both described as having "golden undertones." I'm an NW15-- so are these going to be too dark/warm for me? 

I suppose I could buy the lightest kit to get all the brushes and extras, and then buy a full-size foundation in Fair. For $85 total. And then I'd have two extra foundations that are too dark for me.

Or I could just buy the stuff separately-- because how much of that extra stuff do I really need? I don't need a concealer brush because I already have one, I don't need the Warmth because I have bronzer that I like, I don't need the skin rev-er upper crap (unless it's some fabulous product I just haven't heard anything about.)

So that leaves the foundation, mineral veil, kabuki brush, flawless application brush. For a total of... $94. So $9 more. But I'd have the full size of the mineral veil too.

Hmm.... anyone who has these products have any thoughts on this? How much smaller are the products in the starter kit... small enough to be worth paying $9 more and not getting any extra crap? Or are there any other kits available anywhere else that have the lightest shade in them?


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 25, 2005)

I would get a starter set on eBay and by starter set I mean just make your own set because you can get a slightly better deal than retail if you watch a few auctions and buy your stuff from one seller--just make sure you're getting factory BE jars and not sellers' samples because a little won't go nearly as far as they try to make it sound. I don't like BE brushes (too scratchy), I just use my 150 MAC one, you could even get away with the blush one I think. For a kabuki brush, invest in the Bobbi Brown one, it's not the top of the line, but it's pretty soft. The foundation can be tricky, but it's somewhat more flexible color-wise than liquid. I'm an NW20 and use the 1.2 and 2.3 mixed together. The #2 was way too yellow for me. I use a touch of the new tinted mineral veil, but I like the pinky glow it gives me, it's just on the verge of being too dark for me, so I'd stick with the untinted one for yourself. Stay FAR AWAY from Warmth! Use whatever face product you use now, not that skin Rev crap. You do need a moisturizer as a barrier bt your skin and the BE because it can be drying and the "base" will give it staying power. Good luck!


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 25, 2005)

The jars you get in the starter kit are tiiiiiiiny compared to buying the full-sized.  If memory serves, a regular jar is .3 oz, whereas the jars in the kit are .06 oz!  That said, I'm an NW15, and I bought the starter kit, and I am quite happy with it.  I use the Light as a concealer and the Fairly Light as my foundation, and it really blends into my skin.  I don't use the Warmth often, but when I do, if I use a light hand, it looks nice.  The brushes are fine, particularly the kabuki brush, but they shed like you wouldn't believe.  If I had it to do over again, I would have bought another brand's kabuki brush, a full sized Fairly Light, Mineral Veil, Clear Radiance, and Bisque, in sort of a build my own kit...just because I don't really like the brushes, and I like Bisque for concealing better than just using the foundation.  

Blah, so what was I trying to say?  Yeah, I think if you really want to get into BE, just make a big upfront investment in what you really want.  Then, you won't waste anything, you'll use what you got, and you won't have to keep going back to get the stuff that will really work...plus, those full sizes are huge compared to the ones in the starter kit!

The only thing you'll miss out on is the HILARIOUS how-to DVD.  I don't know why I find it funny, but I do.


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 25, 2005)

"Swirl, tap, and buff!" hahaha I find myself drawn into that horrible infomercial late at night when I can't sleep....but you really do want to work the minerals into your brush and buff them on...if you can see lots of the powder on your brush, it's going to go on splotchy and cakey!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2005)

I heard that the mineral veil was basically just to tone down the somewhat shiny/dewey apperance of BE foundation...is that true? Because if it is, I dont need the M.V...I like dewiness! I love their e/s though, they're lovely! And how does clear radience work? TIA!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh and I just checked ebay for full sized factory sealed products, and I could get my own "kit" that includes colors 2.3 and 3, as well as clear radiance for about 40 bucks total. Kind of frustrating, because some sellers dont say in the title that they're samples, but they are. Look carefully and I'm sure you'll get a good deal. Happy biddig lol!


----------



## AlliSwan (Sep 26, 2005)

I swore off the mineral veil for awhile because I didn't see the point of the extra step, but I find it makes you look more polished, and if anything, a bit more dewy! I was looking kinda powdery with just the foundation, but the tinted mineral veil peps me up.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought this kit b/c I wanted everything in it. I'm glad I did b/c I use everything I got. The foundations are smaller then the single regular ones, but it's worth getting this kit if it's your first time using the product. I love mine and I'll never use any other foundation.


----------



## Ada (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies!

Yeah I think I'm going to go ahead and get the kit. I can't see paying more and buying the full size when I don't even know if I'll like the product or not. And I don't have any face brushes, so even if I end up not liking the foundation, I'll still have brushes I can use-- so it won't be a total waste of money. 

Although... does anyone know if they sell those kits in Sephora stores? I was just going to buy it online, but there IS a Sephora store sort of near me... so if I can go in and test out the shades I'd feel much better about buying it.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, they sell them in the stores. then you can check it out in person and see if you really want it!
Good luck & Enjoy!!


----------



## honeyd (Nov 2, 2005)

*bare escentuals*

sorry if this has been posted before. has/does anybody use this line? what kind of coverage does it give since its a powder as compared to liquid foundation. im thinking of asking for it for christmas but im not too sure yet. any input would be great. Thanks!

xoxo
d


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 2, 2005)

there are TONS of threads on bare minerals/bare escentuals.. there's one here:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...=bare+minerals

if u search within the forum and put bare minerals or bare escentuals you will get all the threads.


----------



## lauren006 (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bare minerals*

Hi everyone just wanted to see if anyone has bare minerals powder and if it covers well and doesn't make you breakout so much.  I really need something to cover my acne but not make it worse.  Hope someone can help thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...=bare+minerals

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...=bare+minerals


Hey Lauren, Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This topic has been covered before, if you use the search engine before you post a topic you might find what you need w/o having to repeat a topic!!

Have fun!!


----------



## lauren006 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry Thanks!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 4, 2005)

I have acne and use it. I've recently broken out from being sick and getting my period, but when my skin is normal bare minerals covers my acne completly and doesn't make me break out anymore. My skin looks flawless with bare minerals even tho it isn't.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Threads merged.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been using Bare Minerals for awhile now, I really love it! The only downside was that it really, really dried out my skin but I found a great moisturizer that works for me.


----------



## Virgo (Nov 5, 2005)

Now that I have lost the little tan that I did have, the lightest shade of bare minerals (Fair) is too dark on me.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I've been using Bare Minerals for awhile now, I really love it! The only downside was that it really, really dried out my skin but I found a great moisturizer that works for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats interesting you say that. I'm oily in my T-zone, but in the winter especially the rest of my face gets dry and the BE makes it really dry too. it took a while to make the connection that maybe moisturizer would help (I was worried with the oily parts of my face) but then I got an oil free moisturizer. Clinique oil-free moisturizing gel and BE are now the only way i'll do my face


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

My take on BE.
I use to own TONS of their eyeshadow but swapped it all away or gave it away. They have really pretty colors but I had a hard time getting them to stay put. This was before I was introduced to MAC paints and before UD came out with their primer potion.
If I didn't have so much e/s now I would for sure get more BE.


As for their foundation. I used it years ago and I thought that the bismuth was breaking me out but now I am rethinking it. I have been using Aromaleigh and loving it but sometimes it just looks too matte. I have started to notice that it doesn't really cover like BE did. So I took the jump and bought some more BE. Once I give it a while to see how it is doing I will give an update. I am hoping it will not break me out because I always got so many compliments when I wore it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_My take on BE.
I use to own TONS of their eyeshadow but swapped it all away or gave it away. They have really pretty colors but I had a hard time getting them to stay put. This was before I was introduced to MAC paints and before UD came out with their primer potion.
If I didn't have so much e/s now I would for sure get more BE.


As for their foundation. I used it years ago and I thought that the bismuth was breaking me out but now I am rethinking it. I have been using Aromaleigh and loving it but sometimes it just looks too matte. I have started to notice that it doesn't really cover like BE did. So I took the jump and bought some more BE. Once I give it a while to see how it is doing I will give an update. I am hoping it will not break me out because I always got so many compliments when I wore it._

 

I just looked at the Aromaleigh website. How are there blushes and stuff? I will stick to BE foundation, but I love blush and would try Aromaleigh's.


----------



## user3 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I just looked at the Aromaleigh website. How are there blushes and stuff? I will stick to BE foundation, but I love blush and would try Aromaleigh's._

 

I've only tried one cream and one powder. I really like them both. The cream is very nice. Not greasy at all.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I've only tried one cream and one powder. I really like them both. The cream is very nice. Not greasy at all._

 
I don't like cream blushes only powder.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 6, 2005)

What do you guys think an NW43/NC45 would wear in Bare Escentuals?


----------



## pale blue (Nov 6, 2005)

I read some reviews on MUA, is it really that shimmery like some people complain of? I'm tempted to plunk down $60 for the kit, but I don't want a face full of shimmer


----------



## Grace (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I read some reviews on MUA, is it really that shimmery like some people complain of? I'm tempted to plunk down $60 for the kit, but I don't want a face full of shimmer _

 
i used be for a couple of years and really liked it. it doesn't make your face shimmery from my perspective, just gives it a glow. you can get some good sample kits off of ebay if you want to try it out.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 
_What do you guys think an NW43/NC45 would wear in Bare Escentuals?_

 

I am a NW35 and I use Warm Tan.  You might want to try Dark.  But I found that you really have to go to either a BE boutique or a Sephora or Ulta to try it.  That's the only way to know for sure.  There is a website www.colorfulsprinkles.com that sells samples of all foundations, blushes, eyeshadows, etc.  You can always try that.  I have purchased plenty of samples from her and she is awesome.  It's a good way to try it without spending $25 on the full container.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I am a NW35 and I use Warm Tan.  You might want to try Dark.  But I found that you really have to go to either a BE boutique or a Sephora or Ulta to try it.  That's the only way to know for sure.  There is a website www.colorfulsprinkles.com that sells samples of all foundations, blushes, eyeshadows, etc.  You can always try that.  I have purchased plenty of samples from her and she is awesome.  It's a good way to try it without spending $25 on the full container._

 
Ooo thanks for that. I ordered Tan, Medium Tan, and Dark off eBay in samples so yeah...hopefully I get the right match out of one of them! ;D


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I read some reviews on MUA, is it really that shimmery like some people complain of? I'm tempted to plunk down $60 for the kit, but I don't want a face full of shimmer _

 
I have read those things as well.  I can say that the darker shades - Medium Tan, Tan, Warm Tan, Dark, etc. have less of the Mica or whatever it is that makes them shimmer.  BUT, alot of times I have heard people say that they just tried the foundation.  To truly get the benefit if the makeup you need to wear the mineral veil with it.  It neutralizes the "shimmer" and gives you more of a glow, a flawless glow.  I would also say that there is a special technique that you have to use with the product and that is "buffing".  You really have to buff in the product, even more so than what they say on the infomercial or QVC or the dvd.  And finally, keep in mind that it will take a few tries to get it right.  There is a bit of a learning curve with the product.  You have to find what works best for you.


----------



## user3 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Grace* 
_i used be for a couple of years and really liked it. it doesn't make your face shimmery from my perspective, just gives it a glow. you can get some good sample kits off of ebay if you want to try it out._

 

I didn't really feel that it had that much shimmer. I think it all depends on what you consider shimmer. Those that are use to using more matte things might consider it shimmery but personally did not and I have very oily skin.


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 6, 2005)

I use one of the lightest shades (Fairly Light) and I don't notice a shimmer at all. I really like the BE foundation. It's the most natural looking foundation I've tried so far and it covers really well for a loose powder foundation.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Nov 7, 2005)

Been using BE for about 2 years..and still wear it. It goes on easily, but you DO have to get the hang of it. I use the Bobbie Brown Kabuki brush (short face brush) and it makes all the difference in the world on how BE goes on. I do use MAC concealer underneath my eyes and such and this goes over it beautifully. I wont go back to liquid. This is much faster and easier and you can blend to the exact color you want instead of using only on color that may not match your skin.  my 2 cents!


----------



## pale blue (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I went ahead and ordered one of the kits from Sephora (also to get the awesome  GWP/samples Sephora has going on now). 

What do you gals think of the brushes? I read the Kabuki brush is scratchy. There's also a concealer brush in the kit, is BM meant to be used as a concealer too? I was a little confused by that.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 7, 2005)

you can use the foundation as a concealer too, but the bisque, summer bisque and honey bisque are the offical concealers.

i also dont think the kabuki is scratchy. mine is very soft.


----------



## Susan (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I just looked at the Aromaleigh website. How are there blushes and stuff? I will stick to BE foundation, but I love blush and would try Aromaleigh's._

 
I love their AL Verve blush. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Susan (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Virgo* 
_Now that I have lost the little tan that I did have, the lightest shade of bare minerals (Fair) is too dark on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There are several other mineral makeup companies that make foundations that are lighter than BE #1.  
some good ones are www.jlynnecosmetics.com www.melangecosmetics.com and www.barefacedminerals.org and www.mineralboutique.com (pics of foundations on the mineral boutique forum on Delphi http://forums.delphiforums.com/mineralboutique/start


----------



## Susan (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I am a NW35 and I use Warm Tan. You might want to try Dark. But I found that you really have to go to either a BE boutique or a Sephora or Ulta to try it. That's the only way to know for sure. There is a website www.colorfulsprinkles.com that sells samples of all foundations, blushes, eyeshadows, etc. You can always try that. I have purchased plenty of samples from her and she is awesome. It's a good way to try it without spending $25 on the full container._

 
Corina at Colorful Sprinkles is great.  Use code SHIPBE on her website or through her e-mail (not eBay) and get free shipping.


----------



## Susan (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I read some reviews on MUA, is it really that shimmery like some people complain of? I'm tempted to plunk down $60 for the kit, but I don't want a face full of shimmer _

 
The glow of BE is from the bismuth oxychloride.  There are many other mineral companies that have a more matte finish if you prefer that.  I need more coverage than BE gives and didn't like the glow of BE, so I prefer foundations from the mineral companies I posted links for above.  I would never go back to a liquid after trying and loving BE and other mineral foundations though.  Try samples first so your investment is low.  www.colorfulspinkles.com  The Cat Cosmetics Kabuki or Bobbi Brown Kabuki (Face Brush) are two *great* brushes to use to apply mineral foundation.  I didn't like mineral foundation until I got a proper brush, as a regular powder brush isn't going to give you very much coverage.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 7, 2005)

Okay two more questions, has anyone slept in this foundation?

Also do you get that furry face from using it like with other powder foundations? I sort of get it when I used my Studio Fix. 

I know some others have said it takes a bit of practice, I feel like I'll be swirling, tapping, buffing for like an hour the first time I use it lol


----------



## pale blue (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susan* 
_The Cat Cosmetics Kabuki or Bobbi Brown Kabuki (Face Brush) are two *great* brushes to use to apply mineral foundation.  I didn't like mineral foundation until I got a proper brush, as a regular powder brush isn't going to give you very much coverage._

 
 I just bought the Bobbi Brown #5 Powder brush 6 months ago and I love it to bits! However, I don't think it would be good for mineral makeup since I use it to dust on loose powder and the bristles aren't stiff. I hope I like BE kabuki that comes in the kit.


----------



## Jaim (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_Okay two more questions, has anyone slept in this foundation?

Also do you get that furry face from using it like with other powder foundations? I sort of get it when I used my Studio Fix. 

I know some others have said it takes a bit of practice, I feel like I'll be swirling, tapping, buffing for like an hour the first time I use it lol_

 

I've slept in it with no problems. It's cleared up my skin a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I get what you mean by "furry face" I think, I don't find that it happens. I guess it kind of feels like it settles into my skin pretty well and feels very smooth actually!

I also really like the baby kabuki brush.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FlaLadyB* 
_Been using BE for about 2 years..and still wear it. It goes on easily, but you DO have to get the hang of it. I use the Bobbie Brown Kabuki brush (short face brush) and it makes all the difference in the world on how BE goes on. I do use MAC concealer underneath my eyes and such and this goes over it beautifully. I wont go back to liquid. This is much faster and easier and you can blend to the exact color you want instead of using only on color that may not match your skin.  my 2 cents!_

 
I use the Bobbi Brown brush and MAC concealer too!  Kindred Spirits!  LOL!!!  And I totally agree, the foundation goes over it beautifully and the brush blends it all together really well.  I lucked out and found a perfect match in Warm Tan but you do have the ability to custom blend your own and that is a plus.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

Well I got the kit a few days ago, and I absolutely LOVE Bare Minerals! It provides enough coverage that I need, and no furry face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also manages to cover up my broken caps by my nose (and last almost all day), which nothing has been able to do until I tried BM. 

I do have to admit one thing, I'm not that nuts about the brushes. They felt very scratchy to me and they shedded EVERYWHERE. So the time I saved by using BM instead of a liquid foundation was wasted by cleaning up all the hairs in the sink. I think I'll have to invest in BB's brush like others have used.  I do like the concealer brush though, I think it's the best in the kit!

Thanks for answering all my inane questions, I'm so glad I've discovered this now


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

My UPDATE on wearing BE. 
Well it has only been a few days but I have to say that it is a bit more shimmery than I had recalled. I just put powder over it and all is fine.  I have not had any itches or breakouts that I had a few years back. I think I was playing the blame game and really back then BE was not the reason I was breaking out. At the time I was not really doing anything to control or prevent my acne. I thought it would just go away on it's own since I was in 20's. I was wrong!
I am happy that I went back to BE. I really like Aromaleigh but it just didn't give me that "glow" look I wanted. AL is great if want a very matte look.  BE does cost more but compared to how much I use I think it will last longer.
Overall, I am thrilled to be back using BE and I can't think BE lovers enough for telling me to give it another try.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 22, 2005)

How do MAC pigments compare to Bare Escentuals eyeshadow.  For instance, there is a White Gold pigment and there is a White Gold glimmer eyeshadow.  Are the finishes similar?  What about application?  And how do they wear?


----------



## user3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_How do MAC pigments compare to Bare Escentuals eyeshadow.  For instance, there is a White Gold pigment and there is a White Gold glimmer eyeshadow.  Are the finishes similar?  What about application?  And how do they wear?_

 

I can't really compare those colors but I can tell you that I find MAC pigments and BE shadows very different in texture and application.
For me by the end of the day they both wear the same. I have problem keeping any loose shadow in place even with MAC paints or UD PP under them. They don't crease they just seem to spread around and become more blended.
As for the difference I find that BE has a lighter texture. Not as heavy as MAC pigments. I have a problem using BE shadows wet. They tend to apply very sheer on me. Not heavy in color like MAC pigments.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Zap2it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I can't really compare those colors but I can tell you that I find MAC pigments and BE shadows very different in texture and application.
For me by the end of the day they both wear the same. I have problem keeping any loose shadow in place even with MAC paints or UD PP under them. They don't crease they just seem to spread around and become more blended.
As for the difference I find that BE has a lighter texture. Not as heavy as MAC pigments. I have a problem using BE shadows wet. They tend to apply very sheer on me. Not heavy in color like MAC pigments._

 
A lot of times BE(and other mineral) stuff is much finer in texture(think sifted powder sugar) than MAC pigments, even though they usually wear sheerer.


----------



## Virgo (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susan* 
_There are several other mineral makeup companies that make foundations that are lighter than BE #1.  
some good ones are www.jlynnecosmetics.com www.melangecosmetics.com and www.barefacedminerals.org and www.mineralboutique.com (pics of foundations on the mineral boutique forum on Delphi http://forums.delphiforums.com/mineralboutique/start_

 
Thanks for the links.


----------



## stacey (Nov 28, 2005)

is BE good for oily skin? i heard that when you start to "oil" it starts to clump/wear off. is that true? i've been dying to try it but hearing things like that discourages me from using it.


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_is BE good for oily skin? i heard that when you start to "oil" it starts to clump/wear off. is that true? i've been dying to try it but hearing things like that discourages me from using it._

 

I have SUPER oily skin and I can tell you it does not "clump off". I don't even have a problem with it wearing off. I use a primer from Aromaleigh under the BE but even when I don't use the primer it stays on just fine. I use this Tarte brush http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5648 and it applies the BE like dream!!!
It's all about the proper application. It's very simple. Some make it more complicated but it's just about light application and going back with a concealer brush to get the areas you need to conceal. I use the regular BE foundation to conceal.


----------



## stacey (Nov 28, 2005)

great! i can't wait to get my set. i've been looking for a good foundation/powder that is healthy for my skin and covers it also.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Nov 28, 2005)

I've been using Bare Minerals for a few months.

The set from Sephora is a very good deal.  The brushes are great.  The Flawless application brush is good if you don't have to cover anything really.  The Full Coverage and the Concealer brush do wonders.  I have many red spots (yes i am a teenager, and yes i do have skin problems) and it covers them up rather nicely, infact, all of my friends were suprised when i didn't have it on.  Heh.

Super good deal!


----------



## xquisitevietma (Nov 30, 2005)

my skin gets really oily when i use BE. i had oily skin to begin with, but i thought BE was suppose to help it, made it a little oiler in my opinion. when i used the oil absorbers the foundation would slide around on my skin & i would end up with little patches of skin. it did help my skin out a lot though. i use to use mac studio fix before, but when i switched, everyone saw a big difference.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 5, 2005)

I Love Love Love BE This Is Such An Awesome Investment And Yes My Skin Has Cleared Up Dramatically.  I Have The Dark Kit Plus I Brought True And It Is Absolutely Beautiful.  This Is Such An Awesome Investment And When I Wear It I Get Compliments All Of The Time.  Plus I Feel Beautiful When I Am Wearing It


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Has anyone tried the eyeshadows?_

 
I have! I LOVE the glimmers - the metallic ones are so pretty (the foiling ones) - I adore true gold and white gold so so much. I also am really fond of chardonnay from the wine country collection. I have no interest in the matte ones - I'd stick to mac for those.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 13, 2005)

*sheer cover*

okay so...whenever i use bare minerals, my skin would always itch like crazy. well..i got fed up with it and decided to try out Sheer Cover ( www.sheercover.com ) 

I'm a NW15 and it seems like the Medium kit might actually work for me! Also, so far I haven't noticed any itching and it looks a lot more matte but 'sheer' than compared to the shiny almost sparkly-ness of bare minerals.

Here's my before and after..






has anyone else tried it? i'm curious to see how other people feel about it!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.  That looks really great.  It covered the redness and imperfections beautifully.  I saw the infomercial for this but I was dissuaded because of the lack of color selection.  The black model that I saw was wearing a color that was too light for her skin but that's the only color they had for darker skin.  I am so glad it's working out for you.  BE isn't for everyone.  I have heard that the lighter colors have a lot more irridescense than the darker ones (I'm a Warm Tan).  Anyway, like I said it looks great and it doesn't make you itch!  That's always a plus.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Wow. That looks really great. It covered the redness and imperfections beautifully. I saw the infomercial for this but I was dissuaded because of the lack of color selection. The black model that I saw was wearing a color that was too light for her skin but that's the only color they had for darker skin. I am so glad it's working out for you. BE isn't for everyone. I have heard that the lighter colors have a lot more irridescense than the darker ones (I'm a Warm Tan). Anyway, like I said it looks great and it doesn't make you itch! That's always a plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yess! I've been looking for something to cover the redness on my cheeks and chin for like..3 years!

Oh btw! They just came out with a darker color in the Sheer Cover foundations. If you ever feel like straying from BE, that is


----------



## user3 (Dec 13, 2005)

It looks great on you Alexa!

I am happy it works for someone. After about a week of me using it I had major breakouts and my oily skin started to peel. It was really strange. I stopped using it for 2 weeks and tried again. Same thing happened again. (not trying to rain on your parade)

I am really happy it works for you! You look great...as always!
Going by the before pick you have been blessed with great skin to start off with you lucky gal!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 13, 2005)

i've tried it and i liked it, but it wasn't the greatest on me. if my results were as great as yours looks, i would have kept using it! looks great on you


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 13, 2005)

*Wow...the Sheer Cover looks great on you! r/o*

As far as coverage, it was fine, but the lightest shade (Bisque) was a tad too dark for me. For those who might be interested, I would say Sheer Cover Bisque is comparable in color to BE Fairly Light 1.2


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh thats awsome! The BE was itching me like hell too! I might have to look into this now.


----------



## melly_x (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww, it sounds great & I would love to try it but I'm from England.


----------



## Angel~Starlet (Dec 19, 2005)

wow this is really cool feedback about this product, i been meaning to try this. I hate the feel of liquid foundation on my face..so something light would be nice. Just gonna have to order this online now.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got the Heavenly Face Brush and the Heavenly Eyeshadow Brush!  I love them!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I don't usually buy BE brushes cuz they're cheap in my opinion.  I got these off eBay for pretty good prices and I am glad I did.  Has anyone tried the Heavenly Eyeliner Brush?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm the minority here. BE made my face itch when I tested it at Sephora.. The coverage was good, but it made the area under my nose and my forehead sting.. It didn't make me break out because I washed it off the second I got home.


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cerisier* 
_I read some reviews on MUA, is it really that shimmery like some people complain of? I'm tempted to plunk down $60 for the kit, but I don't want a face full of shimmer _

 
The foundations aren't shimmery. They do make shimmery products, like those found in the complexion booster kits (anything with the word radiance in the title).


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 23, 2005)

*BE foiling glimmer swatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I can't really compare those colors but I can tell you that I find MAC pigments and BE shadows very different in texture and application.
For me by the end of the day they both wear the same. I have problem keeping any loose shadow in place even with MAC paints or UD PP under them. They don't crease they just seem to spread around and become more blended.
As for the difference I find that BE has a lighter texture. Not as heavy as MAC pigments. I have a problem using BE shadows wet. They tend to apply very sheer on me. Not heavy in color like MAC pigments._

 
I made some swatches of the foiling glimmers - these are applied wet. I haven't tried mac metallic pigments, but I really love the BE foiling glimmers. Applied dry they are sheer and lovely and I can get an intense, opaque color applied wet. I haven't tried them over my mac paints or with mac mixing mediums, but I think I'll have to...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...6/IMG_3097.jpg


----------



## Grace (Dec 24, 2005)

thanks for the pic. i've been looking at getting the foiling set but i just haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## sbetsy (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Grace* 
_thanks for the pic. i've been looking at getting the foiling set but i just haven't gotten them yet._

 
No problem - Sorry the pic wasn't better quality; I'm still figuring out how to take pictures so that the color really shows. I adore the set and the brush it comes with is pretty nice too.


----------



## so_siqqq (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been using this for a couple of months now and I think it's making me even oiler.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 5, 2006)

*bare escentuals or sheer cover*

i saw more actors promoting sheer cover
i know that doesn't mean it's better
or does it?
.. i didn't see a thread about this yet (but i could be wrong)..
i really like the whole mineral thing 





 but which one to get? ​


----------



## Insomiac (Jan 5, 2006)

I've read that some people have a reaction with BE. Something in the make-up reacts to their skin that causes itchiness. I'd ask Alexa about this because she's tried both products. Good luck!


----------



## Kat (Jan 5, 2006)

I love bare minerals...as long as you buff it in like you're meant to it looks flawless and I love how you can build it for a more 'made up' look.  The buffing is so important...if you don't, that's when your pores will start to look huge.  Easy to avoid though, and easy to get the hang of.


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is some info on Sheer cover
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ht=sheer+cover

Here is info on BE
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32788



I have tried both.
Sheer Cover was terrible on my skin! My skin started to flake and I got huge zits. Around my nose and chin it felt like my skin was burning.
For my oily skin it didn't stay on long. I'll admit when I started using I was very please with the look but after just a few days I had to go see my DR. about the burning and get some cream.

When people have a problem with BE it is usually the bismuth. It makes the itch.

If you are worried about having problems I suggest trying Aromaleigh. It does not contain bismuth. The price is much cheaper and you can buy samples.
www.aromaleigh.com
Glissade is for dry skin, Voile is for oily skin

If you have any questions about Aromaleigh I'd be happy to answer them. I have tried almost every product they have. However, I have not tried Glissade. 
With each order you get 3 free e/s samples. You even get to pick the colors. There is a code/discount for first time buyers. I am going to have to ask another AL user what it is and then I will post it.

I have also tried JI. I didn't like that line at all. No coverage.
Illuminare (sp?) was way too thick.
PF was too sheer.


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 5, 2006)

Zap2it, how is the coverage of the aromaleigh mineral makeup? Is it comparable to bare minerals. Is the staying power of it good? TIA.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Insomiac* 
_I've read that some people have a reaction with BE. Something in the make-up reacts to their skin that causes itchiness. I'd ask Alexa about this because she's tried both products. Good luck!_

 
lol, that i did! BE makes my skin itch and almost STING if i happen to sweat while wearing it. i've pretty much given up on trying to get it to work. sheer cover was great but i only tried it once. the kit i got was too dark so i returned it. i did like the coverage of it and it looked nicer on me than BE ever had.


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_Zap2it, how is the coverage of the aromaleigh mineral makeup? Is it comparable to bare minerals. Is the staying power of it good? TIA._

 
The coverage is just as good as BE's maybe a bit better when you use their concealer powder. The staying power is the same for me.

I would like to add that the Aromaleigh finish is matte not shinny/glowy like BE.


----------



## Melisanda (Jan 5, 2006)

There are TONS of mineral make/up companies out there!; if i were you i'd  try samples of many different companies before commiting myself to just one brand. I haven't tried any myself so far (but plan to in the future) but from what I gathered from reading about mineral makeup on different boards, there is no perfect mineral foundation that works well for everyone. It all depends on your skin condition (wheter it's dry/oily, sensitive) and what kind of finish and coverage you like. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## colormust (Jan 5, 2006)

i just started wearing sheer cover and it is pretty good. this is my first exspirence with mineral makeup. i like the soft look it give. i want to try BE also but havent got around to buying it yet.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 6, 2006)

thank u so much..
yeah i have really sensitive and acne prone skin...
and i have combination skin (oily t-zone and dry every where else) 
this mineral thing is going to be tricky


----------



## honeyd (Jan 6, 2006)

just my 2cents: i just started using BE about a month ago and love it. but i am breaking out a bit. but im also in a different country on vacation so it could be the difference in water, altitude,etc. it always happens to me as for the other stuff you were talking about i have not heard of or tried it.

xoxo
d


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm thinking of getting the Foiling Glimmer set too. Thanks for the swatches. So far i'm really liking their foundations and glimmers, though i'm not too fond of their brushes. They (esp Flawless Application brush) shed like crazy on me, even worse than my cat! After i'm done "buffing", it kinda looked like the brush just threw up on me. i use Cat Cosmetics Kabuki brush instead.


----------



## user3 (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_I've been using this for a couple of months now and I think it's making me even oiler.
Has this happened to anyone else?_

 

Try using Milk Of Magnesia as a base.
Also Aromaleigh makes a oil controlling powder/primer that I dust on top of the MOM and then I apply my BE. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## solardame (Jan 9, 2006)

::Updated::

I received my order yesterday and so far I love it. The texture is completely different from anything I'ved used before. The powder seems dustier and more fragile than StudioFix, but is well protected. The compact sits inside a black/copper colored aluminum tin lined with cellophane, yeah... I can say at this point it clings well, has a satin finish, adjustable coverage, doesn't emphasize pores, doesn't itch or burn. No weird reactions yet, but still early.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I hate, hate, hate the actual mineral foundation from Sheer Cover. HATE IT! Everything was bad about this; texture, blendability, finish (chalky and matte), staying power...just bad. But the concealer and skin care products I LOVED! I haven't tried BE yet, I want to though. I'm waiting for some Twisted Fayte mineral foundation samples in the mail, and I cant wait! It was the only mineral foundation I could find that didn't contain Titanium Dioxide (it makes my face look ghostly white in photos). I'll update on how they are if I remember lol!

As for Sheer Cover, that was just my personal experience. I'm glad other girls have loved it more than me!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks once again ladies


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 14, 2006)

In the $60 kit, does the foundation and stuff come in full sizes or are they a bit smaller?


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_In the $60 kit, does the foundation and stuff come in full sizes or are they a bit smaller?_

 
Just a bit smaller than full size, but still AMPLE! I only use one of my two foundations and I still have 3/4 left after 3 months of daily use. I have plenty of mineral veil too. Warmth is practically totally full because you use so little of it.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 14, 2006)

mmk jw.. i might get a kit after i finish my Studio Tech, I dont wanna have too much foundation and not use it.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_mmk jw.. i might get a kit after i finish my Studio Tech, I dont wanna have too much foundation and not use it._

 
How is studio tech for you? I switched to BE because everything else makes me break out but if you don't have a problem with studio tech and are just curious about BE, what about trying a sample instead of getting the whole kit. I am NOT crazy about the brushes that come with the kit. Mac makes such nicer brushes.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 14, 2006)

how do i get a sample?

I like studio tech.  One time though omg..  I had a make up melt down haha.  With tech i guess you ALWAYS have to use moisturizer under and stuff but anyways.  I missed my chin when I was putting moisturizer on!  Omg I rushed out the door cuhs my bf was picking me up.. and when I got in the car.. he goes.. BABE! whats wrong with your face?!?! Im like WHAAT! my chin was all DRY! and NASTY! I was like omg no!!!!!!!!!!  it sucked.  I was gonna cry.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_how do i get a sample?_

 
What color are you?  If you are very fair, I would be more than happy to send you a sample of my Fairly Light 1.2.  If you are darker, I'm sure that if you posted a request somewhere (as I'm new here, I'm not sure what the appropriate thread would be- the swap thread?) someone would behappy to hook you up!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jan 16, 2006)

Aww thanks for the offer!  But I went to Sephora, and tried it out.  I dont think its right for me.  When they put it on it kinda made my skin dry.  I think I have to see it another time before I actually buy the kit.  Thanks though!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 16, 2006)

hey im nw20....do i need the be foundation in 1.2 or 2?! im stuck and desperately need help! also, what brush to apply it with! someone help pls!! x


----------



## user3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 
_hey im nw20....do i need the be foundation in 1.2 or 2?! im stuck and desperately need help! also, what brush to apply it with! someone help pls!! x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I forget what the colors are but I'd say go with Fairly Light. You might need to mix two colors. So if you want get Light too.

I use the Tarte Glam on the Go brush. It applies the BE nice and even plus it's soft on the face. Not to mention too freaking cute!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Aww thanks for the offer!  But I went to Sephora, and tried it out.  I dont think its right for me.  When they put it on it kinda made my skin dry.  I think I have to see it another time before I actually buy the kit.  Thanks though!_

 
You're welcome, and I'm glad you got some "closure", ha-ha. 8)


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xvanityxwhorex* 
_hey im nw20....do i need the be foundation in 1.2 or 2?! im stuck and desperately need help! also, what brush to apply it with! someone help pls!! x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a NW25ish (but as winter get going I get closer and closer to NW20) and I use a mixture of fairly light and FAIR. Fair doesn't come in the kits but it is available individually. Light is way to dark and yellow to use on my skin. Lots of people sell samples of the products, check out the bare escentuals community on Live journal or maybe on ebay? The best way to know what is going to work on your skin is to try it.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I forget what the colors are but I'd say go with Fairly Light. You might need to mix two colors. So if you want get Light too.

I use the Tarte Glam on the Go brush. It applies the BE nice and even plus it's soft on the face. Not to mention too freaking cute!_

 
Light is darker than fairly light, but there is a color lighter than fairly light - fair!


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zena* 
_I cheated on Bare Minerals with Stila and I'm not going back. =)_

 
ooh - what stila product is replacing your bare minerals?


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 20, 2006)

I was seriously amazed that this makes my skin look better than it did. Yay! My breakouts=leaving.


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

i am NW/NC20 or N4 in Studio Fix, and i wear 1.2 in Bare Minerals (maybe 2 in summer). i LOVE it! i got a "starter kit" from Sephora. it took me a while to get used to it, but now i prefer it to liquid foundations.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 22, 2006)

did anyone buy the kabuki brush? i just used it today got it yesterday. i cleaned it and waited for it to dry. but when i used it a lot of the hairs came off. did this happen to anyone? or is it just my brush?


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_did anyone buy the kabuki brush? i just used it today got it yesterday. i cleaned it and waited for it to dry. but when i used it a lot of the hairs came off. did this happen to anyone? or is it just my brush?_

 
I don't have that brush but with the BE brushes I find they really shed. The only a few have not shed on me. The concealer brush, the tapered blush brush and a e/s brush I got with a kit years ago when BE hit it big time with Infommericals.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Jan 22, 2006)

Someone please tell me... what does IMHO mean?! Its driving me insane!


----------



## user3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RicanPrincipessa* 
_Someone please tell me... what does IMHO mean?! Its driving me insane!_

 
IMHO= In My Honest/humble Opinion


http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=25421


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_did anyone buy the kabuki brush? i just used it today got it yesterday. i cleaned it and waited for it to dry. but when i used it a lot of the hairs came off. did this happen to anyone? or is it just my brush?_

 
Me too - it's not just your brush. I think BE brushes are kinda sad compared to mac brushes.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_did anyone buy the kabuki brush? i just used it today got it yesterday. i cleaned it and waited for it to dry. but when i used it a lot of the hairs came off. did this happen to anyone? or is it just my brush?_

 
Girl, it's not just you.  I got the intro kit with the kabukis and the flawless brush and they all shed like crazy.  That's why I sent those suckers back!  The only BE brushes I own are the Heavenly Face and Eye brushes, oh and the concealer brush.  Other than that, I really think they are sub-standard.


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 23, 2006)

i got this stuff put on me at ulta today and i loved it

i didn't buy it because i thought i could get a better deal on ebay or somewhere else

but i will buy it when i get paid


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Girl, it's not just you.  I got the intro kit with the kabukis and the flawless brush and they all shed like crazy.  That's why I sent those suckers back!  The only BE brushes I own are the Heavenly Face and Eye brushes, oh and the concealer brush.  Other than that, I really think they are sub-standard._

 
I dig my concealer brush. That's it.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 1, 2006)

bare minerals, i've decided, is crap for staying on long term. you could see the veins on my nose again by noon and all i do is a desk job


----------



## maandusa (Feb 1, 2006)

i think it just depends on the individual. i wear my minerals all day, and have no problem with it wearing off or not lasting, and i have oily skin!


----------



## Villainiss (Feb 3, 2006)

So I bought myself some foundation and mineral veil yesterday after test driving it at Sephora last night, and I'm not sure how I feel about it after wearing it for half the day today.  I switched from Studio Fix to Select SPF, but with my oily skin, the Select SPF was sliding around.  So I thought I'd give BE a try, and I'm still undecided.  

I've got a bizarre skin type:  It's oily, but I find flaky bits here and there, so I'm afraid to get something that dries me out too much.  I use Mac Oil Control lotion, but I'm always afraid that it's not enough, so I use just a touch of Strobe Cream too.

Hopefully BE will work out for me; I'll give an update in a few weeks to decide whether or not I'm going to stick with it.


----------



## Summer (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_bare minerals, i've decided, is crap for staying on long term. you could see the veins on my nose again by noon and all i do is a desk job_

 
I totally agree with this.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am so glad I found this thread. i am treating myself to BE foundation for my birthday. I am also gonna invest in a good brush. I am torn between the kit and the foundation and a brush.
I don't know if I will want the mineral veil and warmth and the concealer brush...what to do?
 i am going to spring for the cat kabuki brush too i think....maybe when it comes time to refill....i am gonna scan ebay and qvc and try to make a choice.
 i am an nc 20-25 and going to get the light-fairly light 1.2-2 kit or 2.0 by itself.
 i hope that is the right choice...then maybe the warmth would be good for summer....oh geez i just don't know


----------



## user3 (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_I am so glad I found this thread. i am treating myself to BE foundation for my birthday. I am also gonna invest in a good brush. I am torn between the kit and the foundation and a brush.
I don't know if I will want the mineral veil and warmth and the concealer brush...what to do?
 i am going to spring for the cat kabuki brush too i think....maybe when it comes time to refill....i am gonna scan ebay and qvc and try to make a choice.
 i am an nc 20-25 and going to get the light-fairly light 1.2-2 kit or 2.0 by itself.
 i hope that is the right choice...then maybe the warmth would be good for summer....oh geez i just don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Also check Sephora they have some good deals.

Honestly I like Nars Laguna better than the BE warmth.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_I am so glad I found this thread. i am treating myself to BE foundation for my birthday. I am also gonna invest in a good brush. I am torn between the kit and the foundation and a brush.
I don't know if I will want the mineral veil and warmth and the concealer brush...what to do?
 i am going to spring for the cat kabuki brush too i think....maybe when it comes time to refill....i am gonna scan ebay and qvc and try to make a choice.
 i am an nc 20-25 and going to get the light-fairly light 1.2-2 kit or 2.0 by itself.
 i hope that is the right choice...then maybe the warmth would be good for summer....oh geez i just don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would just get the concealer and a non-BE brush. BE brushes are crap (except for the max cov. concealer brush, which I kinda like). I'm a NW 20 and I wear Fair or Fairly Light. Light is too dark for me. Is there a sephora near you? I'd recommend trying the colors out on your skin and checking out the brushes in person. I don't really use the mineral veil, as my skin is not oily and I don't see the need for it.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think ultimately that is what I will do.
 I am overwhelmed and think that trying before I get too much product that i won't like is what i need to do.
Thanks for the input, now to choose the ruight color for me.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I never, ever use my warmth. I'll probably sell it at some point.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 7, 2006)

I went ahead and ordered it in light/fairly light. we shall see.
Yeah i hear thier brushes are for sh*t, but i thought I would try the whole kit and if it works out for me I will invest in the cat cosmetics or bobbi brown kabuki brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then i can see if i really care for or need the warmth and mineral veil. plus i think the concealer brush looks interesting. 
 thanks for the info people


----------



## Summer (Feb 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbetsy* 
_Oh yeah, I never, ever use my warmth. I'll probably sell it at some point._

 
Yeah me too. I never got anything out of it, I tried it once and gave it away.


----------



## HeartOfSilver (Feb 8, 2006)

Just wanted to thank jenjunsen for her explaination, I am jumping on the BE bandwagon!


----------



## misskris (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used BE for over a year now and I love it. I have a lot of their eyeshadows, blushes and of course the foundation. BTW im pretty fair skined and I use fairly light and it's a perfect match.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks to reading all the rave reviews from you ladies I went out and bought this about a month or two ago and I LOVE IT !! I will never go back to regular foundation again. This product makes my skin glow.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 11, 2006)

*Bare Escentuals Shadow*

I didn't put this in the other BE thread because it seemed like mostly foundation talk, but (mods) feel free to merge if necessary.

These shadows are MY NEW OBSESSION. I can see how they're probably a b-eezy to travel with, but the one shadow I have so far goes on so easy with such pretty color. I only have Citrus Twist right now, which is the perfect peach shadow, but I'm going to Ulta with my 3.50 coupon today to get another. 

What are some other good colors that are unique from MAC ones?

TIA!


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite BE shadows (glimmers, I think) are: purrfect, devotion, heart. Check out beaddicts.com


----------



## MargaretD (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 
_I didn't put this in the other BE thread because it seemed like mostly foundation talk, but (mods) feel free to merge if necessary.

These shadows are MY NEW OBSESSION. I can see how they're probably a b-eezy to travel with, but the one shadow I have so far goes on so easy with such pretty color. I only have Citrus Twist right now, which is the perfect peach shadow, but I'm going to Ulta with my 3.50 coupon today to get another. 

What are some other good colors that are unique from MAC ones?

TIA! _

 
I'm pretty sure that Ulta does not allow the use of coupons for BE as it is a prestige line.

Unusual shades to check out are Azure, Chameleon, Queen Tiffany, Gold Leaf, Foliage, Vine, and Sugar Plum liner. I also really love Hyacinth, Vanilla Sugar, Camp, Hopscotch, Cocoa, Devotion, Drama.


----------



## misskris (Feb 11, 2006)

I love heart, sugar plum liner, trust, drama, passionate plum


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't wear BE eyeshadows that much anymore but I have to say I really like the Wine Country Glimpses set. I don't how unique the colors are but I know they're pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think it's pretty safe to say you'll probably find similar colors between them all but BE has a different texture and while I love my MAC pigments BE's loose e/s seems to be easier to blend.


----------



## Locke (Feb 11, 2006)

I just started using mineral mu a month ago after I realized that the foundation I had been using for 3 years was killing my skin (I know!). I used BE for about 3 weeks and I really liked a lot of things about it but the bismuth in it made my skin itch. I did some research and ordered a kit from www.everydayminerals.com. I've only been using it for a few days now, but it's fantastic! I swear their foundation covers better, looks nicer, and lasts longer than BE. They don't use any fillers/preservatives/bismuth and their *prices are half of BE's!* I'd really reccomend them to anyone with a sensitivity to the bismuth in BE or anyone cringing at the cost of BE.

Locke


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_I don't wear BE eyeshadows that much anymore but I have to say I really like the Wine Country Glimpses set. I don't how unique the colors are but I know they're pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's pretty safe to say you'll probably find similar colors between them all but BE has a different texture and while I love my MAC pigments BE's loose e/s seems to be easier to blend._

 
Chardonnay is really pretty. And I hate chardonnay. I'm more of a sauvignon blanc girl myself.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, so my starter (bare esentuals) kit arrived today. I am so glad I got the light/fairly light. I am a nw20-25.
 I was so skeptical. I was like" ok this better be frikkin' miraculous"
 And IT WAS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG I was as happy as the cheeseballs on the infomecial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It really is great stuff and made my recently crepe-y undereye area look so much better.(I am only 32!-ha ha! but having two kids in the last three years has left me tired and dehydrated 99% of the time) 
It is not ultra dewy/shiny on me either.
 I did use the "revver upper" that came with it uder the makeup and my cheeks are feeling a bit dry- my only dry face areas. I think it is the salacylic and glycolic acids in it. I will follow up with my normal moisturizer or just skip it altogether tommorrow. It is really making me wish I had some fix+ to spray on. 
 I am gonna hit MAC like a wrecking ball after my birthday/tax returns come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did go ahead and order the "Everyday Minerals" in medium for my summer shade as it was onsale for $10!!!


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_ok, so my started kit arrived today. I am so glad I got the light/fairly light. I am a nw20-25.
 I was so skeptical. I was like" ok this better be frikkin' miraculous"
 And IT WAS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OMG I was as happy as the cheeseballs on the infomecial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . It really is great stuff and made my recently crepe-y undereye area look so much better.(I am only 32!-ha ha! but having two kids in the last three years has left me tired and dehydrated 99% of the time) 
It is not ultra dewy/shiny on me either.
 I did use the "revver upper" that came with it uder the makeup and my cheeks are feeling a bit dry- my only dry face areas. I think it is the salacylic and glycolic acids in it. I will follow up with my normal moisturizer or just skip it altogether tommorrow. It is really making me wish I had some fix+ to spray on. 
 I am gonna hit MAC like a wrecking ball after my birthday/tax returns come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did go ahead and order the "Everyday Minerals" in medium for my summer shade as it was onsale for $10!!!_

 
Glad you like it!


----------



## mskttn (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Locke* 
_I just started using mineral mu a month ago after I realized that the foundation I had been using for 3 years was killing my skin (I know!). I used BE for about 3 weeks and I really liked a lot of things about it but the bismuth in it made my skin itch. I did some research and ordered a kit from www.everydayminerals.com. I've only been using it for a few days now, but it's fantastic! I swear their foundation covers better, looks nicer, and lasts longer than BE. They don't use any fillers/preservatives/bismuth and their *prices are half of BE's!* I'd really reccomend them to anyone with a sensitivity to the bismuth in BE or anyone cringing at the cost of BE.

Locke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use and love Everyday Minerals too! I've seen a lot of complaints about BE looking too shiny and/or irritating skin because of the bismuth in it, and I haven't had those problems with EM. I think it's definitely a smarter buy than BE.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 18, 2006)

well i got the everyday minerals 3 days ago, and i too love it! i like it a lot better than BE far as foundation is concerned. that tight feeling that i was interpreting as dryness is GONE. must have been the bismuth  . i also like the med beige in semi matte much more than the LIGHT BE. the color is right on for me- nw20.

still using and loving the BE warmth- i just needed to practice with it, and i think i will order the concealer. just not sure if from BE or EM. the shadows from be are prettier and ther are more of them, but there are a few from em-like chamomile ane dairy that i likestill, i am too into bold color an texture right now for anything so "natural" looking.


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_still using and loving the BE warmth- i just needed to practice with it, and i think i will order the concealer. just not sure if from BE or EM. the shadows from be are prettier and ther are more of them, but there are a few from em-like chamomile ane dairy that i likestill, i am too into bold color an texture right now for anything so "natural" looking._

 
I got one of their concealors in my kit and I really like it. I've never tried BE's though so I can't compare. 

IA that their color selection doesn't seem all that great, either the blushes or the e/s. Although I think they just added a bunch of new shadows to their site. 

Have any of you girl who've tried Everyday Minerals tried any of their blushes? I just ordered Apple b/c I'm starting to think I really do have a talc allergy.


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 3, 2006)

has anyone tried the bare escentuals-bare vitamins-skin rev-ver upper? My skin is prone to break ups will this clog it more do you think?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 4, 2006)

I have it and use it most of the time. it is good for my skin because it has salicylic acid(aspirin), and glycolic acid(fruit based).
 it accellerated natural exfoliation and cell renewal, so if you do get a zit it will clear up faster. it is a diluted form of the acids used in a facial peel. I use noxema cleansing pads specifically b.c they contain salicyclic acid ,i really like what it does to my skin. it srinks and deep cleans by large pore areas like next to and on my nose.
so i give it a thumbs up. i probably wouldnt have even gotten it but it was included in my kit.
 about the concealer-from everyday essentails- i think i am gonna go for that over the be multitasking in bisque based on the performance of the foundation.
great to hear you like it. plus it was in my mailbox like instantly!
 I was at mac yesterday blowing my b-day gifts, and my fave MA told me whatever foundation i was wearing was perfect! it was EM!! I am sad to say that MAC foundation doesn't work for me.
But they can't do everything perfectly and what they can do for my eyes and lips is plenty!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_has anyone tried the bare escentuals-bare vitamins-skin rev-ver upper? My skin is prone to break ups will this clog it more do you think?_

 
I've been wondering about this as well. I tested it on my hand and it felt so nice, but haven't wanted to risk trying it on my face b/c I have slightly oily skin and try to avoid using too much stuff on my face...
anybody use it??


----------



## user3 (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_has anyone tried the bare escentuals-bare vitamins-skin rev-ver upper? My skin is prone to break ups will this clog it more do you think?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I've been wondering about this as well. I tested it on my hand and it felt so nice, but haven't wanted to risk trying it on my face b/c I have slightly oily skin and try to avoid using too much stuff on my face...
anybody use it??_

 


I personally did not like it. It just didn't do anything for my skin. Didn't really cause breakouts but it didn't make my skin look better either. 
I also did not notice a difference on BE application.

Here is a thread about it in Skincare
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ighlight=upper


----------



## artemisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi girls, I might be trying the BE kit in light shade... I am NW20, which fnd color will work better for me?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_Hi girls, I might be trying the BE kit in light shade... I am NW20, which fnd color will work better for me?_

 
I bought the med/med beige kit online. After wearing it for a while I thought it might be too dark for me. I'm an NW20 as well and after scrolling through this thread I see alot of girls who are also NW20 wearing the light shades. So I went into Sephora and tested them all out on my face (light, med, med.beige) and the medium beige is the perfect match for me. I never use the medium, maybe sometimes for concealor under my eyes but that's about it. When I run outta the medium beige I'm gonna buy a full size of that b/c it's really absolutely perfect for my skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you can get to a sephora or even an Ulta store then I suggest testing them just to get the perfect match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HTH!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks girl! But I won't be able to swatch them on my skin since we don't have B.E. in Spain and it's my mum who will get it for me...


----------



## summerofmandie (Apr 6, 2006)

i bought BE in medium about 3 weeks about, i''m really impressed. but now Physicians Formula came out with a mineral loose (and pressed) power. so i had to go buy that and compare. ya know what, i can't see a difference, i actually have half my face BE and the other PF just to see what one would wear better. the only thing is BE has SPF, so i thnk just b/c of that i will stick with BE.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have to order it online as well. I have tried the eye glimmers and I have to say I am in love. I love mixing them and the stuff lasts for ever. So far Nude Beach is my fav color. It really makes my eyes pop. I haven't tried their foundation yet though.


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artemisa* 
_Hi girls, I might be trying the BE kit in light shade... I am NW20, which fnd color will work better for me?_

 
I'm a NW20/N5 and I wear BE in fair or fairly light. Light is a bit too dark for me. The light kit comes with fairly light and light.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 29, 2006)

I just found out I'm allergic to the Bismuth mineral in Bare minerals


----------



## tenmylove (Apr 29, 2006)

Has anyone used the Mineral Veil with the foundation? I had heard that it's pointless to even have the foundation if you're not using the Mineral Veil. I bought the Medium tone a couple of weeks ago and have used it twice. The finish isn't spectacular like I was expecting, but it's better than a lot of brands. I was hoping that there is a way that I could fall in love with this product considering it was $25... could it be the Mineral Veil? Different brush? I don't know!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tenmylove* 
_Has anyone used the Mineral Veil with the foundation? I had heard that it's pointless to even have the foundation if you're not using the Mineral Veil. I bought the Medium tone a couple of weeks ago and have used it twice. The finish isn't spectacular like I was expecting, but it's better than a lot of brands. I was hoping that there is a way that I could fall in love with this product considering it was $25... could it be the Mineral Veil? Different brush? I don't know!_

 

I bought the kit (IMO  its cheaper that way) so Ive used the mineral veil... I dont see that much of a diffrence with it, but I found out what I was doing wrong, apparently im not buffing enough lol check out this post http://specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=45596 its a tut for a mac shadow but she uses BE and it makes her skin FLAWLESS the way she does it... Which is how im about to start doing it lol!


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 3, 2006)

I just got my first BE eyeshadows(glimmers and glimpses) and they are un-freakin-believeable!!!!
I am floored. super pigmented and amazing colors.
 anyway about the mineral veil, i use it with and it think it adds the slightest bit of diffusion. I think it is oil absorbing too. I use it only on the t-zone and my gosh it is like an airbrush. and i do it at the very very end. i also agree with the buffing for a while bit.
It really does make a huge difference.
 -and don't be afraid to add more product, but in thin,well applied layes, not heavy thick ones. it is amazing.
also a good brush makes a huge difference.
 I have no problem with the BE brush, but I did just get a second kabuki,from Cat cosmetics-I heard raves on here about the softness and OMG it is heavenly. it even comes in a little case. so cute!
 I still want to feel the bobbi brown on and the MAC CD 182 Kabuki,if my freestanding mac store still has it.


----------



## luvme4me (May 16, 2006)

where is the best place to buy the starter kit? online or sephora?


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

I think they sell them at ULTA.


----------



## Pootle_around (May 17, 2006)

I ordered the BE foundation in medium beige about a month ago. I was suprised at the coverage, and how effective it was at covering dark circles, spots and uneven skin. It looked even and smooth. The only problem was that it seemed to dry my skin out. It exaggerated dry skin and made it peel. I've always had quite combo skin/oily-ish skin so I knew it must have been the BE. I stopped the flakiness by using a thick moisturiser underneath, and patting a light moisturiser on throughout the day, on top of the BE. I was happy with it, I thought to myself that I don't think I could ever go back to using liquid foundations.

Also, has anyone noticed that the medium beige seems to have pink in it? I'm pretty sure it's not a true yellow-based shade because it made my skin look like it was always flushed. It was slightly too dark for me too.

When I looked online for another colour - I wanted to try the medium - I came across Liliy Lolo's mineral make up. It was only 99p for a sample size foundation (for the US Specktrettes, according to coinmill.com that's 1.86USD) so I picked up 4 sample foundations. They came the second day after I'd ordered them. Postage was only 50p! (0.94 USD). The samples were in little pots but they're FULL to the brim - absolutely full. Put it this way, I started using it on the 6th, today's the 17th, and I'd say I've got a good week's worth left (although I've already ordered my full-size one so I'll never run out, thankfully) so the tinest bit covers your whole face.

With the Lily Lolo, after I'd discovered which colour was best (I went for Butterscotch, and I'm an NC 35-NC42, depending on time of year), I was really impressed. It's somehow smoother than the BE - I know that's impossible, because it's a powder, but it does feel that way - and the coverage seems more flawless and slightly heavier, even though I need to apply MUCH less than the BE. What I mean is, the coverage it BETTER, but not THICK. With the Lily you can buff it in easier and the way it covers my break-out spots - OMG you wouldn't believe it. I'd post a pic but I don't think anyone wants too see my spotty chin atm. I had a cluster of 3 of those really hard, red, under-the-skin spots that were coming to a head (I know, I know, TMI) and they looked a right mess, all red and scabby (again, I'm sorry, TMI) and the Lily covered it up perfectly. I didn't even need to use a separate concealer, it was that good at covering my chin up. 

The descriptions on the website of the colours are excellent and they have a huge range of colours so it's easy to find the right colour. I've just ordered a full-size jar for £12 (22.57 USD) compared to £24 (45.15) for the BE.

I'm very VERY happy with Lily foundation. If anyone is interested in my 3/4 full jar of Medium-beige BE PM me.
I also have a few sample pots of the Lily foundation left that I've not even opened, again, PM me.


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

Hmm this sounds interesting and I LOVE me some BE.


----------



## Sweet16x2 (May 21, 2006)

Personally, as far as BE mineral veil goes, I think it is one of their best products.  I have had problems with their foundation seeming cakey, and even accentuating my pores- yuch!  (Maybe I'm not buffing enough) Whereas other mineral foundations haven't seemed to do that to me.  But even though I am still experimenting with foundation (currently using Jane Iredale, and just ordered samples from Everyday Minerals) I am going to continue to use BE mineral Veil.  Very soft, and helps control shine somewhat.    I also love their glimmers and glimpses, and although I of course love MAC pigments, BE e/s seem softer and smoother.


----------



## melony (May 28, 2006)

*those of you with oily or sensitve skin*

may not want to use BM as it contains"bismuth" which is a shiny mineral and can also cause allergies in some
hence the oilyness and itchiness...


----------



## tamsbrighteyes (Jun 1, 2006)

*Applying Bare Escentuals?*

I finally gave in and ordered some, but I've heard from a few people it takes some getting used to--as far as applying it goes. I already have the Bobbi Brown kabuki, so I didn't order their brush. 

But anyways, to cut to the chase...

What's the trick in applying bare escentuals mineral foundation?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 1, 2006)

There's an entire thread dedicated to BE and mineral foundations, http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=32788 .Hope that helps!


----------



## tamsbrighteyes (Jun 9, 2006)

*Wow (BE)*

I just got my Sephora order in today..I got Bare Minerals foundation & the tinted mineral veil and I JUST tried them both out...(btw, I know there's a huge BE post, but who really reads those huge threads?) but wow, I wasn't expecting them to look THAT great. They give you such an airbrushed/glowy look..and you need like 4 grains of the stuff to cover your whole face lol Oy, I'm already hooked...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

Indeed.
I don't  think I'll ever go back to 'normal' f oundation for regular wear. I still use liquid foundations from time to time, but I prefer the bare minerals.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree !! I will never go back to regular foundation again. BE is amazing !!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2006)

what do you use to apply it?


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_I am a long time user of Bare Minerals and a MAC addict, so I think I can be pretty unbiased.  Here is my take on it....Bare Minerals (here to foward BM) has excellent coverage.  It is wonderful for all types of users because it can be applied from anywhere between sheer to heavy.  So coverage wise, can satisfy most.  The main difference I find between BM and Studio Fix (which I also use regularly) is that BM can at times seem shiney, especially if you prefer a heavier coverage, whereas Fix is much more matte, but can be too drying for some.  The biggest problem I have (and I am not sure where the original poster is from) living in South Louisiana, with the heat and humidity (don't even go there with no power after Katrina :crap: ) is that BM makes my face itch severly in hot weather and I have heard many others complain of this also.  So, while I must admit that I do love the look and coverage of BM, it is very uncomfortible for me in the summer, so then I use Studio Fix.  I hope that helps and wasn't too terribly confusing._

 
Ugh tell me about the heat, lol. I live in Phoenix and whenever I had gym last year, I always had to take off my BM before exercising in the heat for an hour. It made my face VERY itchy in the heat.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_may not want to use BM as it contains"bismuth" which is a shiny mineral and can also cause allergies in some
hence the oilyness and itchiness..._

 
That is exactly why I cant wear it.....the itch drove me mad.

I have ordered some mineral makeup from Lily Lolo which doesn't contain Bismuth so hopefully this stuff will do the trick

http://www.lilylolo.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

I found that putting a facial primer on under the BE really helps, whether it's Smashbox, or a good moisturizer, or even (and I use this too) biosilk. If the primer is on there, the itch goes away.


----------



## mya_embelson (Jun 20, 2006)

*Well my experiences and clients,  with Bare Minerals was not so well it looks like a bunch of powder on your face! I like fix becausee you can control the coverage, it is a powder and it is highly pigmented, you can buff studio fix lightly for a medium coverage, for concealer effect try your 190 brush to conceal with fix I have tried a millon foundations and i always come back. *


----------



## jn_woods (Jun 24, 2006)

I love BE foundation.  There is definitely a learning curve.  You have to start with a little and build up the coverage - if you start with too much it can look cakey.  A great kabuki is the most important thing.  I found BE's to be too scratchy.  I love Cat's and MAC's 182 brush.


----------



## jn_woods (Jun 24, 2006)

I totally agree.  BE is the best foundation I've ever used.

I didn't like BE's kabuki b/c it got scratchy.  I love my Cat kabukis.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jun 24, 2006)

I love this stuff too!  I love to use the 187 with it!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melony* 
_may not want to use BM as it contains"bismuth" which is a shiny mineral and can also cause allergies in some
hence the oilyness and itchiness..._

 
That's exactly why I stopped using bare minerals. It made my face itch and burn! Now I use Everyday Minerals which is bismuth oxychloride free and it's great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find that the EM finishing dust is not as good as the BM mineral veil though. So when I run out, I will be purchasing the mineral veil since it doesn't have bismuth oxychloride.


----------



## docmaria (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mya_embelson* 
_*Well my experiences and clients.... *_

 
Holy cow, that's big font!

You must really hate BM.


----------



## onzgurl (Jul 2, 2006)

I tried using the rev-ver upper under my BE but it makes my skin really oily.  So I tried using other skin moisterizers underneath but my skin still gets oily.  Do you think it is ok for the skin if i just used the BE foundation without moisterizers?


----------



## nixnil (Jul 7, 2006)

I bought my first BE sample kit on ebay.. since then, i just swapped for them whenever i am low.. regardless of size, just needs refill. I have acne-prone skin and after using BE coupled with Proactiv, i think my skin looks sooo much better now! I love it! Only issue i have is with the kabuki brush... so itchy.....


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoHeartc0rex3* 
_Ugh tell me about the heat, lol. I live in Phoenix and whenever I had gym last year, I always had to take off my BM before exercising in the heat for an hour. It made my face VERY itchy in the heat._

 
I have the same problem, it gets really itchy on my face when I sweat.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2006)

I use a foundation primer under the BE and that seems to make it not itch...but that may not work for everyone. :/


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 18, 2006)

does anyone know if Sephora or BE boutiques give out samples of their foundation and if they will match you with the right shade?


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I have the same problem, it gets really itchy on my face when I sweat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank goodness its not just me! I thought I was allergic to it. I pulled the box out of my closet the other day and was like, "hmm i haven't used this in a while". As soon as I stepped out of my house into the 102 degree weather, I remembered why. I felt like my face was on fire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its a shame too cause i looked so purty


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_does anyone know if Sephora or BE boutiques give out samples of their foundation and if they will match you with the right shade?_

 
I don't think Sephora gives out samples but I know some of the boutiques do.  I think it's pretty hit and miss.  You just have to ask.  I, personally, would go to the boutique to get a color match.  Sephora will do it but I think it's better to go with the people at the boutique that are specifically trained to do it.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I don't think Sephora gives out samples but I know some of the boutiques do.  I think it's pretty hit and miss.  You just have to ask.  I, personally, would go to the boutique to get a color match.  Sephora will do it but I think it's better to go with the people at the boutique that are specifically trained to do it._

 
i read somewhere that the boutique sales associate don't know anything about matching the shade with people skin color. they match you by pulling some on your wrist which isn't a good thing to do. they're supposed to match it with the face not the wrist. someone got a wrong match on it. the sales associate match her to be a light but turns out she is a medium.

and from the customer service my sister has had, i don't think i will be going there. when she walk in, none of the associate who was working helped her. thats is not good customer service. anywayz, i am not fond of BE. even i tried everyday minerals, it gave me the same results BE gave me so i think i would be sticking to liquid foundations.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sweet16x2* 
_Personally, as far as BE mineral veil goes, I think it is one of their best products.  I have had problems with their foundation seeming cakey, and even accentuating my pores- yuch!  (Maybe I'm not buffing enough) Whereas other mineral foundations haven't seemed to do that to me.  But even though I am still experimenting with foundation (currently using Jane Iredale, and just ordered samples from Everyday Minerals) I am going to continue to use BE mineral Veil.  Very soft, and helps control shine somewhat.    I also love their glimmers and glimpses, and although I of course love MAC pigments, BE e/s seem softer and smoother._

 
It's another way round for me.Mineral veil makes my pores obvious but it really blots the oil and makes makeup stay much longer.I love to wear the foundation alon,MV makes my face cakey so I only use it at night.

I love the clear radiance too looking foward to try Bare,Rose and Warm radiance

I have the glimps and glimmes and i love them soooo much!


----------



## celesphine (Jul 30, 2006)

I love Bare essential.
I had a facial once, and the beautician was very nice, afterwards. I was not wearing any make up at all, in preparation for the facial, but she probably thought I needed a little perk me up, so she spent 1/2 hours giving me a make over, and she told me how to buff in the BE powder. I don't think it made a humongous difference, but I think it helped to brighten my skin tone, and make it less horrible. So I have been using it ever since, on my days when i want to feel natural and not made up, and it has not broken me out as yet.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 31, 2006)

*bare escentuals stockists in uk?*

does anyone know where they stock it in UK? im off to london on saturday, im guessing somewhere there will have it! i know QVC stock it but i want to try out the shades before i buy so i definately get the right one


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmm... I've never seen BE in a store but would also love to know if there is somewhere. Actually just thinking about it www.hqhair.com sell it and if I remember rightly they are also a salon and shop. Will check....


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

HQ hair & beautystore
2 New Burlington Street, London W1S 2JE 
0871 220 4141


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_HQ hair & beautystore
2 New Burlington Street, London W1S 2JE 
0871 220 4141_

 
you wouldnt happen to know where in london that is?

maybe one of my local hair dressers stock it- i will investigate this weekend!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Westminster I think. Closest tube station is Oxford Circus.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_Westminster I think. Closest tube station is Oxford Circus._

 
it looks like its pretty near where the mac pro shop is, its off regent st anyway


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

Could be worth a trip then, I love love love their website! Let me know how you get on if you go!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_Could be worth a trip then, I love love love their website! Let me know how you get on if you go!_

 
i will, ive got all day in london so ill have time to look for the shop. i think ill actually buy it from ebay tho cos its a lot cheaper!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Aug 2, 2006)

i was walking home from work today and there's a hair dressers that stocks BE literally 10 mins walk from my house! woohoo!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL that's lucky! There's none around me!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Question about Bare Escentuals*

I have heard loads of good things about the BE loose foundations, I have never used a loose/powder foundation so what are the pros and cons?

Can anyone post a picture of them with a bare face, then a pic with BE Loose Foundation for comparison?

Also, can you use cream blush over it or will the different textures not work together?

Thanks.


----------



## Kandy477 (Aug 5, 2006)

I know a lot of people like BE, but it just didn't work for me.  My skin is oily, but this somehow made it look dry, and the coverage was minimal.  I found it to be no better than the coverage I'd get with MAC Studio Finish pressed powder.  Plus is made my big pores look like craters.  

I bought a kit from Sephora and the only thing I ever use is the warmth on occasion, and I'll sometimes use the foundation as a dusting of loose power if it's hot outside and I know I'm going to sweat.


----------



## joraye (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll try to do a BE pic soon, I got the Sephora kit as well, and I liked it alot, but I find my studio fix gives the same look, even though it is pressed.  I just didn't like sitting there tapping and swirling all day long. With the sifter tops, it seemed like I spent more time getting the product out and onto the brush than I did buffing.

And ever since I tried the 182 buffer, that BE kabuki brush had to go!


----------



## user79 (Aug 5, 2006)

There's an entire thread dedicated to BE, please post your inquiries there.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=32788


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 6, 2006)

lol theres a hairdressers in my local shopping centre that sells it too
i was shocked as its like a HAIRDRESSERS lol  
never mind as long as they have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its called trade secrets


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 10, 2006)

I love BE foundation. My skin is oily and I found that it doesn't get as oily as when I used liquid or cream foundation. My skin has it's imperfections and it seems to help cover well, but I still have to use a cream consealer for under my eyes.


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 11, 2006)

bare essentials seems very interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i should check em out!


----------



## glueme (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone with dry and flaky skin use Everyday Minerals?

Is it just like any other powder foundation that dries out skin?

I really want to try this because it looks gorgeous and I have a kabuki brush sitting around being used incorrectly (buffing liquid foundation in).

My skin is really dry, flaky sometimes.  It's really sensitive because I have eczema, and I get flare ups if my skin is too dry.


----------



## notmyhand (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry it posted twice, can I have someone delete this?


----------



## notmyhand (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright, cat kabuki brush or mac 182 for mineral foundation?  I only have enough to order one of them unfortunately


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

when i used this, i found that the kabuki SUCKED. (no other way to put it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i'd try a different brush, like the max. coverage face brush. and then the swirl and tap thing should be cake!


----------



## ben (Sep 9, 2006)

check out this tutorial: http://community.livejournal.com/bar...tml?view=86203


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 9, 2006)

heres some videos by bare essientials:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/tt/ind...2100&tt=school

http://www.sephora.com/browse/tt/ind...2104&tt=school


it also has recomendations of products to buy for use of it on the bottom of the page and u can buy it right there by credit card.

Sorry i couldnt be of more help but i dont own anything from bare essentials personally so cant really give any advice haha


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2006)

*BE samples*

does Bare Escentual boutiques and Sephora stores give out samples of Bare Minerals foundation?


----------



## kimmy (Sep 10, 2006)

i was just wondering the same thing! i want to try it, but it's way too expensive to buy the actual thing and then decide you don't like it


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 10, 2006)

the boutique is going to be opening soon at the mall that i used to work at so i'm going to go there when it opens. hopefully, it will open on the first day the extension of the mall opens.


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 13, 2006)

*All Over Face Colors from BE*

I used Glee, Clear Radiance, and sometimes Warm Radiance...but I have never seen or tried Bare Radiance.  The color looks nice from what I can see on eBay, but there's no closeups....does anyone have a picture of it or can tell me if it will look nice on my Fairly Light skin? Thanks!


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 6, 2006)

I ended up buying some and so far I am loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's warmth for the pale girls!


----------



## sadeyes32 (Oct 14, 2006)

I've jumped onto the Bare Minerals band wagon and bought the kit tonight from Sephora.  Also scored a free mini Dior mascara too!  I was debating about trying it for so long because my skin is very dry and sensitive.  I thought using BM would make it look very flaky.  I currently use Clinique, but after the trial run of BM tonight, I'm very satisfied with it.  I also have many acne scars and blemishes on my cheeks.  BM covered them all up pretty well.  Yay, I'm happy.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Oct 16, 2006)

*recommendation ??*

okay so do you guys truely recommend bare escentuals?? i mean i have oily skin and lots of blotchy red marks, and my skin is sorta discolored in some areas. i see the infomercials every morning and i wanna get it but i dont know if its good for me.. suggestions or comments ??


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 22, 2006)

i say you get yourself down to a Sephora and have them put it on you. spend a day wearing it and see how it feels to you. BE was not my cup of tea becuase the Bismuth in it made me itch like mad (i use Everyday Minerals), but it works perfectly for other people. before you drop $60 on a kit, definitely go try it on. and ask them to give you a little bit to take home and use for a couple days to see whether your skin likes it. if it ends up working for you, the kit is a very good deal.


----------



## CandaceM (Oct 23, 2006)

I love this foundation! I always go back to. I can't find anything that gives me the same coverage or wonderful glow. Hope it works for you!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Oct 27, 2006)

you should try a sample kit from everyday minerals. i have tried BE before and EM is better quality for a fraction of the price. go to everydayminerals.com and they have free sample kits, all you pay is shipping, which for me was like 3.73... and you get 3 foundations a blush and a concealer.. AWESOME stuff.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 2, 2006)

You should definately check out a BE store or drop in Sephora and have it applied on you. Go early so you can wear it as long as possible, and see what you like and don't like. Maybe you'll get tons of compliments, or your skin may be allergic. I also strongly suggest that you DO try Everyday Minerals! The 'free' sample is great (you have to pay shipping -mine was 3.50) and though the containers seem very small, you'll see that a teeny bit goes a LONG way. If neither appeals to you, there are TONS more mineral makeup companies to try.  Hope you find what works for you!


----------



## valkyrie (Nov 3, 2006)

Another EM fan here: it's the same quality (if not better) as BE, and it's a fraction of the price, plus you have a lot more choice in colors and finishes.


----------



## steponme (Nov 5, 2006)

Everyone has different experiences with what worked for them. I recommend testing products to find the one that suits your skin. Most brands offer sample sizes (but not all give them for free)...I know you can get BE at sephora, you just pay shipping for a trial pack from Everyday Minerals, Aromaleigh offers free shipping on sample size purchases but you pay for the product. Alima and Jane Iredale are other popular brands.


----------



## CincyFan (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree you should try before you buy.  I'm an Aromaleigh wearer.  It's just what works best for me.  BM made me itch and I've sampled other brands but I just like Aromaleigh the best.

I've been wearing mineral foundation for the past 3+ years and I tried a liquid this summer for the heck of it.  OMG, it felt horrid on my skin.  While I'm sure there are good liquid foundations on the market, I couldn't imagine going back to them full time.


----------



## sandsonik (Nov 11, 2006)

I love the look of the Bare Radiance in the jar, but find it doesn't show up that much on me for some reason.  But I wouldn't worry about it looking too dark.

I love the Rose Radiance, but as a blush not an all-over face color.  But then I'm generally wary of ANYTHING as an all-over face color!


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 17, 2006)

hey, im really intrtested in the be line. i was looking at sephora. and i dont have time to go to the store to get a match.. im a nc35 in the studio fix fluid & im chinese, but im not the light ones.. haha. do you think im a medium/beige or medium/tan. i think i should get the medium tan. what do you gals think?


also how much of the be do you get in a container? on the sephora site it  is listed as 0.06 oz so its pretty small. the fluideline is 0.10 oz . do they go by weight or size? im just trying to see if im better off with the kit or just going to qvc and buy it. thanks!


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 17, 2006)

*Help! with color choice for BE. dunno which one to choose*

hey, im really intrested in the BE line. i was looking at sephora. and i dont have time to go to the store to get a match.. im a nc35 in the studio fix fluid & im chinese, but im not the light ones.. haha. do you think im a medium/beige or medium/tan. i think i should get the medium tan. what do you gals think?


 also how much of the be do you get in a container? on the sephora site it is listed as 0.06 oz so its pretty small. the fluideline is 0.10 oz . do they go by weight or size? im just trying to see if im better off with the kit or just going to qvc and buy it. thanks!

 i figure i posted it here for a faster response. cus no one replied back on the BE merged topic one.


----------



## genia (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, I'm chinese too and I'm a NC 40 in studio fix fluid and in bare minerals im medium tan.. HTH!


----------



## effboysinthebut (Nov 18, 2006)

You're better off to but the .30 from QVC. It's called a refill, but the only reason is because it doesn't come with a brush. I just use my MAC brushes. I heard the BE brushes are horrible.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_You're better off to but the .30 from QVC. It's called a refill, but the only reason is because it doesn't come with a brush. I just use my MAC brushes. I heard the BE brushes are horrible._

 
yes the BE brushes are horrible. it sheds a lot but the good thing about it is its soft.


----------



## dacostas4 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 

 
_hey, im really intrtested in the be line. i was looking at sephora. and i dont have time to go to the store to get a match.. im a nc35 in the studio fix fluid & im chinese, but im not the light ones.. haha. do you think im a medium/beige or medium/tan. i think i should get the medium tan. what do you gals think?


also how much of the be do you get in a container? on the sephora site it  is listed as 0.06 oz so its pretty small. the fluideline is 0.10 oz . do they go by weight or size? im just trying to see if im better off with the kit or just going to qvc and buy it. thanks!_

 
I am not familiar w/the color codes of MAC.  I wish you had a pic of you posted to help out.  For me I am a shade like J-lo or Eva Menendez and I use the Medium Tan & Tan.  I use BE once in a while as it can sometimes make me too shiney.  I have oily skin.  I mostly use Everyday Minerals in Medium-Tam Semi-Matte or Matte.  EM is coming out with the new deeper shades in 2 weeks!  I can't wait to check them out!  They are kind to my pocket as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I hope some of this helps out for you


----------



## soopercris (Dec 11, 2006)

im a nc40 (sometimes if i dont have nc40, i mix nc35 + nc45) and i have BE in medium, medium beige & medium tan.

check out: http://s7ondemand1.scene7.com/qvc/ma...-1:FULLCATALOG

hope this helps..


----------



## luvme4me (Dec 20, 2006)

is anyone a member of the eyeshadow club?


----------



## SeraphimRed (Dec 23, 2006)

I like bare radiance.  Its great just for a lil extra oomph... don't expect it to show up a great deal but its going to help with a lil glow. hth


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 24, 2006)

Im NC37 in Select spf 15 and i bought Medium beige yesterday.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Dec 29, 2006)

*Mineral Veil.*

I love being matte...

but it tends to make me look dark and dull...

I don't wear foundation but I wear concealer...and I'm planning to give mineral veil a try (mac's select sheer loose seems to be a bit too matte for me, too). Does it make your skin glow or does it seem shiny? Does anyone have pictures? I think I'm going to BE and try it out later...

Thanks!!!


----------



## sandsonik (Dec 30, 2006)

I was disappointed in the bare radiance.  Looked lovely in the jar, didn't really show up on me.  I like rose radiance, but as a blush only; I can't imagine it as an all over face color - but honestly, I'm a little scared of all over face colors anyway!


----------



## sandsonik (Dec 30, 2006)

*Has BE changed bisque?*

I had a bisque sample that I always loved as a concealer for redness near my nose.  I finally bought a full size jar and it just seems different - a pinkier color, harder to shake the grains through the sifter.  Worst of all, it seems to make my pores look ginormous!  I never had this problem with bisque before.  Anyone else noticing a difference?


----------



## Crystalintegra (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed! I just ordered another jar weeks ago because I use it as foundation. It goes on uneven and blotchy orange/pink, and it also does not come out of the sifter. I've had to bang it against my vanity and still get little product. I was actually considering removing the sifter, but now I just don't know if I can use this at all. Perhaps I'll go back to regular BE foundation.


----------



## LoriBB (Jan 3, 2007)

Aubrey Nicole has a Mineral Veil that is so nice.  Not matte, but not shiny at all - a nice glow.  I love it and now they came out with a Rice Powder based finishing veil that looks really nice.  Just when I thought I had exactly what I needed, I must go order more samples!!  www.aubreynicole.com
Lori


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Mineral Veil.*

Have you tried MACs blot powder?


----------



## MiMaWa (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: BE Eye Quickies*

There are now three eye quickies kits.  They are translucent colors that show up as a shine insteclientsad of much color.  When you use them wet they look ridiculous.  They say you can use then over other colors but I have never had a good experience with that.  I prefer them but themsleves on the browbon for interesting colors or in the inner corner to add a special pop to dramatic eyes.  They come in gold/blue, green/purple, and now reddish shine over gray/ smokey medium deep navy sets.  The latest set is amazing by itself and looks crazy as eyeliner.  I use the gold/blue ones alot to tone lip color the right way.  Best of luck!


----------



## super_chique (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Wow (BE)*

is Everyday Minerals similar to BE?


----------



## Minx (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Wow (BE)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super_chique* 

 
_is Everyday Minerals similar to BE?_

 
Yes it is, Everyday Minerals is just another brand/company that makes mineral makeup. You can get free samples from Everyday Minerals from their website.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Wow (BE)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super_chique* 

 
_is Everyday Minerals similar to BE?_

 
I like EM better than BE. I find EM to give me less of a shine as the day wears on. Plus it's less expensive. You should defenitely give the free samples a try


----------



## leenabutt (Jan 20, 2007)

I got Bare Minerals today from Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited to use it


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jan 22, 2007)

*A new BE brush*

So I have been using BE foundation for about a year now, and I not really liking their brush. What other brushes could I use?  I definantly want one that is a lot softer. How's the MAC 182 hold up? Any ideas?


----------



## JULIA (Feb 2, 2007)

*Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

Nevermind the sample kit. I found it, but it was for a completely different brand.

Anyways, I am interested in buying this http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P116619&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=5737

Should I?  Keep in mind that I haven't tried anything from this brand before.


----------



## genna_xo (Feb 4, 2007)

I just recently ordered BE foundation (the kit they always show advertisement for). Does the concealor actually cover up acne. I get small acne that isn't really bumpy, but gets a tad red/pink sometimes. Will the make-up cover it?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

I moved this to the mineral makeup thread where you'll get more help.  I don't know that bare escentuals does samples though.  I know everyday minerals does.  If you google search them,  you can check them out.  I know quite a few people here swear they are really good.  Hope that helps


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_Nevermind the sample kit. I found it, but it was for a completely different brand.

Anyways, I am interested in buying this http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=5737

Should I? Keep in mind that I haven't tried anything from this brand before._

 
If you do get it and decide that you dont like it you can always take it back. 
But bare escentuals has the ingredient bismuth oxychloride that some people have a reaction to. itching , ive heard of breakouts.
Everydayminerals on the other hand doesnt have it and they let you try free samples , you only pay shipping costs .


----------



## Designergirl9 (Feb 5, 2007)

*loli (Bare Escentuals)*

its a new LE color anyone have a swatch??


----------



## leenabutt (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genna_xo* 

 
_I just recently ordered BE foundation (the kit they always show advertisement for). Does the concealor actually cover up acne. I get small acne that isn't really bumpy, but gets a tad red/pink sometimes. Will the make-up cover it?_

 
Yes it will cover it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In fact, I'm not sure if it covers "bumpy" acne well. I use the foundation to cover my scars and it covers it pretty dang well so I'm sure that the concealer will do an even better job at it


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 

 
_is anyone a member of the eyeshadow club?_

 
I am!!!
I just got the winter kit in the mail over the weekend, it consisted of bare skin glimmer, cocoa eyeshadow, and peaceful glimpse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the price is very good imho, came out to around $25 including shipping. HTH!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

I'm a fellow BE user. Got the kit you're talking about from Sephora (i'm medium beige). 
I'd suggest going in to Sephora and have a MUA apply BE on you if it's close by. That way you can see if you get a good color match, and see if you get any adverse reactions (by the end of the day) before you actually purchase the whole kit. 

EDM has quite a following also, and heard good things of.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: A new BE brush*

MAC 182 is LOVE!!!! 
it's much softer and dense, and buffing it on your skin feels so heavenly! I also use Fix+ with it, spray about 2-3 pumps, swirl on the minerals (no need to tap), then buff it in. get much more coverage. 

I highly recommend it!!!


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: A new BE brush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_MAC 182 is LOVE!!!! 
it's much softer and dense, and buffing it on your skin feels so heavenly! I also use Fix+ with it, spray about 2-3 pumps, swirl on the minerals (no need to tap), then buff it in. get much more coverage. 

I highly recommend it!!!_

 
Ditto, ditto, and ditto. This is EXACTLY what I do and I can't imagine EVER going back to a BE brush (even Bobbi Brown's doesn't compare in terms of softness).


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: A new BE brush*

I totally agree, the 182 is the best brush for mineral makeup.  It's sooo soft!  I love it!! 

I hate BE's brushes, before I got the 182, I used their flawless face brush and it is so rough on your skin, it hurts! In went straight in the trash


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

I have used both BE and Everyday minerals and I have to say, I prefer everday minerals.  The color selection is much better and it's much cheaper.  The lightest BE color (fair) is too dark for me, so I was very happy to find a good match at EM.  They also have several formulas (matte, original glow, semi matte etc) to choose from, which is nice when you don't want to glow.  

I highly recommend at least trying the sample kit!


----------



## TM26 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Do you need Mineral Veil?*

I just started using BE, and am still trying to get the hang of it. However I do like it better than other foundations I have tried. I have teh foundation in Fair, but am wondering if I should get the mineral veil as well. My coloring is NW15 (in MAC) and I would say I have combo skin, but more dry than oily. Does it help with the coverage? Thanks


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

no it doesnt help with the coverage...
all it is is really light powder.
it sets the foundation, and since be is kinda orangey on lots...
it dulls the color since it is so faint and sheer.
hope it helps!


----------



## TM26 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

That does help. Thanks so much for replying


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

np!
i love adding my 2 cents! 
haha.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

IMO it doesn't add any coverage. it works like a blot/finishing powder. i use it to get rid of the oilies in my t-zone. i prefer MAC's loose blot powder over mineral veil because it's not as heavy/cakey. i think if you have dry skin it's not really necessary. HTH.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

Definantly just a finishing powder. I always put it on last when I am done with all my makeup application. I like to put a little under my eyes to set my concealer once again.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: A new BE brush*

Thanks! I just ordered the 182 brush (couture) on saturday. I can't wait until it gets here. Also thinking about trying the fix+ thingy! Sounds interesting.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals/Essentials sample kit*

Agreed, try the sample for EDM. I ordered my sample a week ago and thinking about switching from BE to EDM. Hey it's less than $4! Can't go wrong with that!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

i use it to tame the shine because without it, i'm a mess...

but it works well to mattify the eye area before e/s base as well.


----------



## mbee (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

I would use the mineral veil during the summer when I have more of a tan.  The darker mineral foundation had more of a shimmer in it and it would make me look like an oily mess instead of glowly tan, so I used for a more matte finish.  During the winter when I am pale as a ghost, I use the MV as more of a blot/finishing powder.


----------



## retrokitten (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

Some use a mineral veil sandwich - MV, then foundation, then MV again. They claim this makes their MU last longer. I don't personally do this.

I think MV is fantastic for setting MU and giving a soft-focus look . . . and I say this even after turning away from BE's foundation (I developed an allergic reaction to it after a year!).


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 23, 2007)

hi, i was wondering how long does one package of bare essentials usually last? i was thinking of maybe buying it but the little sifter pots look so small. haha.


----------



## Skeeta (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting on mine, but it definitely depends whether you like a light or heavy coverage.  I've been told you only need a TIIIINY bit, so i'm asssuming it would last months!


----------



## Pinkdaze (Mar 24, 2007)

Has anybody with very dry skin that's prone to ecaema (sp?) used BM? I really want to try it but I get flaky skin every so often and I'm afraid it won't buff in properly.


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

I do need MV, I can tell difference if I don't wear it. Also it last make up longer. But I agree with others it does not offer any coverage. Simply set the foundation for ya.


----------



## leenabutt (Mar 29, 2007)

I tried something new this morning--Lubriderm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Instead of using my usual Olay moisturizer i just squirted (twice) some Lubriderm and patted it on my cheeks and then rubbed it in on my nose and everywhere and then buffed in my BM and my skin looked gorgeous the whollleeee day. Usually my skin will dry up and my makeup will look stupid even though I don't put on much at all.

I think the key with BM is less is more. SERIOUSLY, people. I was like "ew that is not enough for me" but if you actually get some into the lid (not TOO little) and just swirl tap and buff once (instead of adding more into the lid and doing the whole process more than once) and keep buffing, you'll be fineee.

So three things here--moisturize (Lubriderm works pretty damn well), buff, and remember: LESS IS MORE!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

I actually like the Mineral Veil better than the foundation.  I get the itchies from the BE foundation but I still use the MV as a setting powder with my MAC foundations because it does give that flawless look to my skin.  I love it!!


----------



## stardustkitty (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

I find it just makes me look dusty :| but then again I'm pretty pale


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Do you need Mineral Veil?*

If you're strapped for cash and your skin isn't oily, you can definitely get away without using Mineral Veil.

I only use it when my skin is oily, or if my pores are really obvious.  Its not a MUST HAVE, but its still fairly good


----------



## boudoir (May 7, 2007)

I am so bummed about bare minerals foundation. It looked so good the first few times I wore it, but then last week I was in a business trip in the Czech Republic, it got hot, and I guess I had a little sweat on my face... the next day, Boom!! Big rash on my face!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never had pimples so I'm really bummed.
Also I spent 60 euros for nothing as now I won't use it anymore. 
Did this happen to any of you?


----------



## boudoir (May 8, 2007)

*Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Hi everyone
I bought a Sephora kit of BE foundations, brushes etc... The MUA described how to apply it and matched me with my shade. i was really impressed, it looked so good.
Less than a week later, I'm using it everyday, and I start getting some spots on my forehead, which expand to my cheeks, eyelids, chin etc... I used to have perfect skin and I turned into a spot covered monstruosity  
I have stopped using BE of course, and the spots are disappearing, but I'm wondering if there will be long lasting damage?
The spots are not red or anything, they're more like a change in surface of my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like my skin isn't smooth, it's rough to the touch and when I'm under a lamp you can see the surface is all spotty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

Has this happened to anyone? What other products should I avoid if I'm allergic to BE?

Thanks!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Maybe you're allergic to bismuth? I actually haven't heard of spots like that with bismuth allergies, just itching (I get that), but who knows? Maybe check out some bismuth-free MMU like Alima and see if you have the same problem or not?


----------



## boudoir (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Thanks, I think indeed I am allergic to bismuth oxychloride. It is said to cause rashes on top of itching sometimes, which is what i have.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 11, 2007)

*Anyone try the new BE Primer?*

I did.  I don't even wear BE, but I got curious.  On my lunch I took off my regular foundation and traded it in for the BE Prime Time and Warm Tan (Set with Tinted MV).  It's SOOO nice.  It feels like the Smashbox primer, but not as dry of a texture. It's really creamy but smooth.  I think people with fine lines and enlarged pores will really like it, because it fills them in and the powder doesn't accentuate them.


Anybody else try this out yet??


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone try the new BE Primer?*

Oh thanks. I'm gonna have to give this a look. I didn't know they had a new primer.


----------



## lipshock (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Anyone try the new BE Primer?*

How did you like the Warm Tan mineral makeup itself?  I've been eyeing Bare Minerals but I keep hearing horror stories when concerned with colour matching for women of colour.


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

I was really disapointed with BE foundation.  Their brushes are really scratchy and the foundation breaks me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I do love all their eyeshadows.  They are beautiful colors and blend well.  I also love their Warmth product.  IMO the eyeshadows and warmth are worth the price.  I would use different brushes.


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

I had trouble with their foundation too.  My skin broke out terribly and it wouldnt' go away for a while.  I stopped using their foundation all together.


----------



## nTrain (May 17, 2007)

*BareMinerals and breakouts*

I've been using BareMinerals for over a week, and I love it, but I think it may be making me breakout. I have really good skin, but recently I broke out on my chin and cheeks (I never, ever break out here). I thought this stuff was so pure I could sleep in it! Anyway, I might have to stop using BE. What's a good alternative?


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Anyone try the new BE Primer?*

Where did you find it?


----------



## astronaut (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Anyone try the new BE Primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_Where did you find it?_

 

Sephora sells it


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: A new BE brush*

Super soft synthetic brushes work best on my sensitive skin and I love the Alima #25:

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...Tools/Brushes/


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 23, 2007)

*Bare Minerals or Sheer Cover What is Better?*

Sheer Cover does not have very many shade choices,
I have yet to try either so I am stumped
on what to try


----------



## Skeeta (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals or Sheer Cover What is Better?*

I've heard that sheercover is awful.  I havent heard one good review about it.  

Bare minerals is very good, but there are other mineral brands that have MANY more shades - like everydayminerals - and you can order samples to get your perfect match.


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals or Sheer Cover What is Better?*

I've never tried Bare Minerals, but I didn't care for Sheer Cover at all. I've heard lots of people switched from BM because it irritates their skin. Like Skeeta said, there are lots of other mineral companies with more shades and from which you can get free samples.

I use Everyday Minerals. (www.everydayminerals.com) I've also heard good things about Meow (www.meowcosmetics.com), but they have SO many shades to look over, it's a bit daunting!


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: BareMinerals and breakouts*

Hi nTrain. I've heard a lot of folks say BM does this to their face. Some folks switched from them to Everyday Minerals. That's what I use. Those who switched seem to really like it. (www.everydayminerals.com)

You could also check out Meow Cosmetics, Lumiere, Signature Minerals, Ocean Mist. There are tons of mineral make-up companies out there. Just Google any of those I listed, and you can find their sites.

Good luck!


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

I've heard so many similar statements about BE/BM. There are lots of alternatives. 

Everyday Minerals
Meow Cosmetics
Lumiere
Signature Minerals
Ocean Mist
Pure Luxe

Tons of others I don't even know about. LOL. I use Everday Minerals - I know they give free samples - you just pay shipping. The others, I don't know about.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 4, 2007)

has anybody tried their "well rested" concealer?  it's supposed to minimize discoloration around the eye area as well as hide dark undereye circles.

i haven't tried their foundation yet, but i really want to...i'm just afraid that it'll break me out.  i have sensitive, acne prone skin (mostly in my t-zone and in my cheeks).  is the foundation oil-free?  and has anyone found it to accentuate flakiness?  my skin is combination (oily in the t-zone and dry to comfortable in the cheeks...during the winter time it's mostly dry but i still stray away from product that aren't oil-free!) and at the moment i only use some powder...but even when i put on some moisturizer (i use clinique's dramatically different moisturizing gel...maybe i'm not putting on enough??) and i use my powder in my cheeks, it accentuates the flakiness.  my t-zone however is fine.  has anyone experienced this with BE foundation?


----------



## boudoir (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

You know what's weird? I ordered some Everyday Minerals samples and got a bad reaction as well... I use a soft brush too (182) so I guess mineral makeup is just not for me... Pity though the first few times my skin looked awesome :-(


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Alot of people say its bismuth, fortunately im not irritated by it but i dont use BE anymore.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_You know what's weird? I ordered some Everyday Minerals samples and got a bad reaction as well... I use a soft brush too (182) so I guess mineral makeup is just not for me... Pity though the first few times my skin looked awesome :-(_

 

Other things to consider are mica (different brands use different types and amounts, so you still may be able to find a brand that works for you) and whether you may have a problem with animal hair brushes. I have very sensitive skin and can't use animal hair brushes like the 182. I use Alima mineral make-up with the Alima 25 foundation brush or the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki. Both of those brushes are synthetic taklon, are very soft, and give me no trouble. When I first tried Alima with my Cat kabuki or the MAC 182 my skin didn't like it.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Try Alima, BE irritated my skin as well, but Alima does not. If that doesn't work either, it could be the mica that is causing the reaction, not the bismuth.


----------



## jenii (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

I would also suggest trying Alima. That's the brand I use, and it's great.

I don't remember if BE irritated my skin, but the damn bismuth made me look shinier than a disco ball, so I hated it.


----------



## boudoir (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Allergic reaction to BE... help?*

Thanks for your suggestions girls!


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 11, 2007)

*BE expired foundation!!! help please*

I bought 2 Bare Minerals foundations last year and haven't even used them yet. I was looking at them yestereday and saw an expiry date on them 05/07. Is it still safe to use?

I wonder why they have an expiry date?


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

It's in regards to the SPF in it and I believe it wouldn't hurt you to use it. The SPF in minerals isn't supposed to ever expire but they have to put a date on there because they are required to, is what I've heard, not sure if it's true.


----------



## jenii (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

Mineral makeup's shelf life is basically indefinite. It doesn't go bad, it doesn't expire. The SPF in it is titanium dioxide, which is a physical sunblock, not chemical. Mineral makeup doesn't harbor bacteria (unless you get it wet or something), which is why it doesn't expire.

I'm thinking BE does that so you'll have to buy the foundation more often, but I know Alima doesn't put expiration dates on their makeup, nor do any other MMU company I've bought from.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

*BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

is it possible? the MA did it on me and i guess i was in a hurry i didn't ask her what she used together for it to be a liner... ( don't ask me why).  i  drove almost half a hour to shop at Greatlakes mall in US ( from canada) and dropped by Ulta the first time in my life, fell in love, but had to go home earlier than expected. So do i use mixing medium? glycerin or just water or what? i'm so confused, this is my first mineral make up and the MA was insistant, almost rude in a way.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

Well- i've done it. I mix with a bit of water. You can always make your own glycerin/water mixture as your mixing medium. 1 part glycerin, 2 parts water. Its a bit hard to get the level of mix with the shadow right. Its more of a guess and check thing- and it dries fast. But, give it a shot!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

It could be from the SPF. I've never thrown mine out by the date- no problems.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm NC20 and i use Fairly Light, or 1.2.


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

um, where can i get glycerin? what is that?


----------



## lotus (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

since BE's eye colors are powders, you can use it for a lot of things. they're really convenient to use for other uses instead of what they're actually for. blushes can be used as shadows and liners, even some eye colors can be used as blushes! i love using BE eye colors and can use them as liners, shadows and even face colors. they're really a multi-use product. 

when using the eye colors as a liner, i use BE's weather everything liner sealer. it really works and lasts for a long time without budging, smearing or creasing. it does have a tendency to dry faster so you need to work rather quickly, but you can add a drop of water with the sealer to give you more time. you only need a drop of the sealer to line both eyes and depending on the look you're trying to achieve, you can add more or less of the powder, you mainly want to have a pasty consisitency. 

let me know if you need more help!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

i think mine has expiration date of 7/07, and i haven't used it as much, so i think it's still good. 

i wouldn't worry about the date.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

I thought it was a bit strange because they always emphasize you only need a tiny bit for application! And my minreal veil, blushes and summer bique concealer don't have any expiry dates on them.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

When a cosmetic product has an exp date on it, it's more for the retailer than it is from you.  Even though it says "Expiration Date" it's really more of a sell by date.  Legally all cosmetics and skincare items have to have some sort of date when they need to be chucked out by the retailer for the safety of the consumer.  For the consumer, you can continue using the "expired" product up for a year after the printed date, two years after if it's never been opened.

Products with SPF however do start to lose efficiency the older that they get.  With Bare Escentuals, since the foundation has SPF15 in it, the sunscreen can start to break down.  You can still use the product, you'll get the same coverage, but the SPF may not be as strong the longer from the date it's used.

Hopefully that was helpful and not confusing lol


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: BE expired foundation!!! help please*

BE has an expire date because it is require by the FDA.


----------



## entipy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

I've never lined with BE eye shadows, but I've used other mineral shadows as liner. You can use plain water, a sealant (which I've never done), or you can use Visine - which is what I do now when I line with shadows wet. Getting the right mix of liquid to powder can be tricky at first, but you'll get the hang of it.

Also, I believe you can get glycerine at a drug store - if you're interested in making your own sealant.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

i've lined with all my mineral powder shadows in the past - only with water. ok, when you want to make a long "tail" it probably wouldnt last sooo long, but it's ok.

with the mixing medium or sealant it last longer (i bought my glycerin in the drugstore - they have heavy bottles and fill you little flacons with the amount you like)..


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 24, 2007)

You can always go into Sephora and test the color and then buy it somewhere else. I bought a kit at Sephora and i really thought it was a good deal. 3brushes and the makeup for 60.00 I do really like the brushes. HOWEVER..I am kinda frustrated with the color. I am very light skined. the farily light (which is the lightest you can get, still doesnt look right on me. the color is off. i dont know if its me applying it wrong or the makeup...but i wore it a couple time and havent tried it again. So i am back to my estee lauder double wear (which i have alaways loved) just wanted to try something diffrent for the summer...but i have to say. I think there shadows are GREAT! Pigmented, sparkly, and they stay on!


----------



## jennafizzy (Jun 24, 2007)

I made some swatches of the eyeshadows, I am in love them.

http://www.specktra.net/gallery/show...hp?i=8652&c=25

http://www.specktra.net/gallery/show...hp?i=8651&c=25

and the chameleon looks a lot better in person


----------



## macedout (Jun 27, 2007)

i have a bunch of new bare escentuals eye shadows/glimmers i'm looking to sell, please let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 2, 2007)

*pressing BE eyeshadows?*

i know people press pigments and the color payoff isnt affected and its less messy. i have a bunch of BE eyeshadows, some of them are awesome colors like drama and sex kitten, but im probably going to shoot myself in the face bc theyre so messy and im so done with cleaning up after them. i was looking at the pigment pressing tuts and wondering has anyone tried to press BE eyeshadows?


----------



## liv (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: pressing BE eyeshadows?*

That is a really great idea, but I have no idea how you would go about it.  Maybe do the same thing that the girls do to press their MAC Pigments? My aunt just gave me a bunch of brand new BE e/s, and the first thing I did was cover up more than half the holes in the sifter with tape...that really cuts down on the mess, IMO.


----------



## liv (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

I've lined with them just using water, and I've found the colors are prettier applied wet.


----------



## entipy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: pressing BE eyeshadows?*

I've heard that mineral e/s doesn't press as well as pigments because they don't have the same binders/fillers in them. However, I know at least one person has successfully pressed mineral e/s using only hand sanitizer as a mixing medium. (She used Purell, but I imagine any kind would work.) You could follow the pigment pressing instructions and just use the sanitizer instead and see how it works. I tried it with some blush yesterday, but I'm not sure if I did it right. It looks kinda cracked and lumpy and weird. I haven't tried it with any e/s yet!


----------



## entipy (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

I have some sealant now I got from Meow. It doesn't seem to work any better than Visine, actually, but I'm really wanting to get some of the BE weather everything and see how well that works.


----------



## user79 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: BE lose powder eyeshadow as eyeliner?*

MAC sells a mixing medium for eyeliner, maybe try that.


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_HOWEVER..I am kinda frustrated with the color. I am very light skined. the farily light (which is the lightest you can get, still doesnt look right on me. the color is off._

 
BE does offer the foundation in Fair which is lighter than fairly light, I just don't think it is available with the kit.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 9, 2007)

i pressed one of the glimmer e/s (summer) and it seems really soft and delicate but it is in pan form and still gives the same pigmentation.... i dont know if i did this right.


----------



## Violeta (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 

 
_ok ive noticed this for a while... once in a while when i put bare minerals on my face like..stings. but it only happens like..1 out of 4 times i wear it. does anyone know wtf is going on? i love my bare minerals but if this keeps up i can't use it for much longer.._

 

Hi!

Your face is stinging because of the bismuth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that BE contains in all their products (duno why  …)
Many people are allergic to this ingredient including me. And then there’s the price !! IMO, Lumiere, MEOW, MAD, alima are much better and also a lot cheaper and yes, no Bismuth


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

i just received my BE in the mail yesterday. i LOVE this stuff!  normally i wear SFF so i'm used to that feeling of heavy liquid on my face. but with the BE it doesn't even feel like i'm wearing makeup! my face is so soft and it's glowy without being shiny.

after a couple of hours my nose does get a bit oily, but i have a quite oily t-zone and have just accepted that this is going to happen with most any product and touch up with some blot powder.

also, i am a NC15 and the fairly light shade (1.2) of BE is a near perfect match.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fearnotsomuch* 

 
_BE does offer the foundation in Fair which is lighter than fairly light, I just don't think it is available with the kit._

 
yeah fair is definitely lighter than fairly light, thats the shade i use. I wish it came in a kit w/ fairly light because i could easilly wear that shade in the summer but they dont make a fair kit


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

Here in the UK mineral makeup is quite hard to purchase, especially where i live in a small town with no decent stores nearby... my best friend used to have really really bad acne i mean like really bad she couldnt find any makeup to cover it, anyway her mother just bought her a Sheer Cover kit [£60 - about $120 US] so kinda expensive, her skin looks amazing and not a spot in sight, seriously i didnt think mineral makeup could be soo good but now i know! She said she would lend me the catalogue so i can order the set but i really would prefer Bare minerals as its more popular and cheaper, i dont think £60 is worth it plus the mineral makeup itself is in tiny tiny little pots so it wouldnt last, she also got cleansing lotions etc. which would probably f*ck up my skin, a makeup palette which looks like something from a little girls makeup set [think bright blue eyeshadow and red smudged lips] the brushes look absolutly a pile of sh*t so yeh i found a nice lil UK website www.glowgirl.co.uk that sells BM foundation for £20 [other places sell it for £24+] and the mineral veil is only £15 which is normally £24+ too! i cant wait to order it =) ohh and i think im gunna get the MAC buffer brush because i swear by MAC brushes - i wouldnt trust no other.


----------



## majacat (Aug 14, 2007)

*Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I bought the Bare minerals cause i heard that it was good for your skin and it looked great.. I agree on the looking great part, but i seem to break out REALLY much.. i've been allergy tested and im not allergic to anything.. So my question here is do any of you girls had major break outs with the Bare minerals?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

i have. The second i put it on my face started to itch and burn.  So i don't use it obviously, but i've heard it breaks out other people too.


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

oh man.. i have the most sensetive skin ever and i use BE. i have heard of it on other boards though!!


----------



## majacat (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

it doesn't hurt i just get really unclean skin and normally i only get a zit once a month or so..


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

This product made my face itch as well.  Don't know why- too bad b/c I liked the way it looked =(


----------



## aziajs (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

It's funny because my skin actually becomes clearer when I use BE.  I have heard people say that it causes breakouts, though.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

alot of people are allergic to the bismuth in it.
i learned that BE is really hit or miss. i used to use it and it would look great but id break out along my jawline really bad and if i sweated even a little, my whole face would itch uncontrollably


----------



## nightseye (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

My friend also broke out with the Bare Minerals. She uses the Mac powder foundation and Every Minerals now and it works fine for her.


----------



## frocher (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I have heard using the mineral veil first, then the bm, and lastly the mv again can help with the itching.  This "sandwiching" supposedly keeps the itching at bay.  I haven't tried it though.


----------



## righteothen (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I use a brand of mineral makeup that doesn't have bismuth in it, so i don't know about the itching/breakouts personally, but I have heard about it.  The causes, from the people that i've talked to, are either a) the bismuth oxycholoide, or b) the kabuki brush (which can cause micro scratches in people with sensitive skin, or people who press too hard.  These scratches then get infected, causing a breakout.).

The best advice I can give is to try a different brush (if you're using the kabuki), and if that doesn't work, change formulas.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 15, 2007)

*i.d Bare minerals*

I had to return my BE kit. I had huge horrible looking zits from it. I had to go to a derm to get some acne meds. My face is finally clear now...after like 3 months of non use. My acne scars looked like burns...I'm afraid to use anything on my face now I just put on eye makeup and lip stuff.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

BE has actually cleared up my skin.


----------



## majacat (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *righteothen* 

 
_ 
The best advice I can give is to try a different brush (if you're using the kabuki), and if that doesn't work, change formulas._

 
Ill try that.. :-D


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

My faced itched when I wore it yesterday... but didn't think it was the makeup... will try again to verify. would be too bad since the finish is nice : /


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I've heard it breaks out a lot of folks. If trying the new brush doesn't work, you might want to consider another mineral company. My two favorites are MAD Minerals and Everyday Minerals. Also, I've been hearing really good things about Monave's foundations recently.

Good luck!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I have heard using the mineral veil first, then the bm, and lastly the mv again can help with the itching. This "sandwiching" supposedly keeps the itching at bay. I haven't tried it though._

 
hmmm this sounds interesting. I looked at the ingredients and mineral veil doesn't have bismuth oxychloride - which is in bare minerals foundation.
Since busmuth oxychloride is the cause for itching in some people (thankfully I don't have this prob), doing the sandwich method might theoretically help people with itching issues.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2007)

i just got my Bare minerals foundation [light] and mineral veil this morning and i tried it out because im having my driving lesson soon so i always put makeup on lol anyway its AMAZING! i didnt think it would make MY skin flawless and perfect looking, i have a few blemishes on my skin, i have redness, i have tonnes of freckles and this foundation has covered EVERYTHING, i looked in the mirror in the bathroom with the natural light hitting through the window and it is absolutly flawless, seriously i didnt think it would have made me look like almost perfect. It feels like im not wearing foundation, i can't see any of my blemishes, any redness and my freckles are nowhere to be seen. its not that i hate my freckles, i just think i look better without them because it makes my skin look better and brighter IMO. it hasnt made me itch, it hasnt made me look orange, it hasnt made my pores look like craters its just PERFECT. before using this i tried soo many foundations, clinique, mac, chanel, maxfactor, maybelline, No7, Rimmel etc and they were basically f*cking up my skin and they didnt even make my skin look half as perfect as bare minerals. Im so happy now because im starting beauty school in about 2 weeks and i need something that looks amazing, lasts all day and looks natural and this is THE product. i've never had flawless looking skin since i was about 12/13 and i hope this helps clear up my blemishes etc. i recommend this to anybody, any age, any skin colour, any skin condition, any skin type. god im blabbering on now


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 26, 2007)

BE is wonderful. I use it for my foundation. HUbby says I look Fab with it on. The only problem I have is that when i tried the e/s they dont stay on. 

This product has helped my skin big time. really is worth the cost.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amazed527* 

 
_The only problem I have is that when i tried the e/s they dont stay on._

 
Their eyeshadows are beautiful but you are right.  They are a challenge to use because they seem to disappear.  Have you tried using a shadestick or maybe even the new paint pots underneath?  Actually, now that I think about it I may try using a paint pot with one today.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Just my two cents, hehe. I'm a MAC NC20 and I use BE Fairly Light.


----------



## kblakes (Sep 12, 2007)

I really like BE and the look it gives my skin but I kept getting a prickly sensation around my eyes and nose when wearing it.  Stupid bismuth.  I want to be a mmu convert but I hate trying to find a sade.


----------



## missbliss2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblakes* 

 
_I really like BE and the look it gives my skin but I kept getting a prickly sensation around my eyes and nose when wearing it.  Stupid bismuth.  I want to be a mmu convert but I hate trying to find a sade._

 
I also love BE, but experienced the same thing you did. I use Everyday Minerals now & my MAC kabuki brush (182). The BE brush also aggravates the skin; It's way too harsh for sensitive skin. The hairs aren't really soft & the buffing action just pricks the skin which leaves red marks & is very unpleasant. The MAC 182 retails for $45, but is worth every penny in my opinion. Also, you can order 3 sample shades at EM + a blush & concealer, that last a pretty good while, for only the cost of shipping...$3.95.


----------



## color_lover456 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey for those of you who have been using the BM for a while now, how long does the full size $25 container last you?


----------



## lobsteriffic (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_Hey for those of you who have been using the BM for a while now, how long does the full size $25 container last you?_

 
Using it almost every single day, about 4-5 months.


----------



## Ms.Amaranthine (Oct 25, 2007)

I finally caved and bought the Bare Minerals kit about two weeks ago. I've always had a huge problem with foundations. All other brands that I've used have been entirely too dark for me and liquid foundation just seems to melt and look cakey here in the desert.

While BM is still a little too dark (I got it in the fair), it looks very, very natural. It applied evenly and made my skin look so smooth. No matter how much I apply, it never looks cakey like regular foundation. Also unlike regular foundations, it doesn't age me. I actually look young like I'm supposed to. It just feels so comfortable. Even after hours of wearing it, I don't get that urge to wash my face like I always did before. It often feels like I have nothing on and all. I've seen a lot of complaints about the price of BE and I must say, it seems like it will inevitably pay for itself. I've used it most days and the pots are still practically full. With what I've spent in concealers, foundations and pressed powder.. I believe this will actually save me money! Either way, it's more than worth it for me to finally have a product that works so well. You know what else? I LOVE the brushes!

With my kit I also got sheer radiance. I'm light enough to use this as a blush and it works beautifully as one. I couldn't possibly put it all over my face because it would redden me entirely too much. I wish, however, that they hadn't sent me the fairly light and the bronzer. I have no use for either. I guess I could use the bronzer as an eyeshadow sometimes.. but otherwise, useless.

I also am in love with their eye shadows. They blend so beautifully and easily for a makeup novice like me.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been using BE  Multi-tasking Bisque for my foundation...i'm very fair and this shade is perfect for  my skin color...actually, it just makes my skin look naturally flawless. I use it under my eyes and on my lids as primer...keeps concealer & shadow perfect for hours. Can't use regular foundations at all anymore.


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *majacat* 

 
_it doesn't hurt i just get *really unclean skin* and normally i only get a zit once a month or so.._

 
What do you mean by "really unclean skin?"


----------



## ruqayya33 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *righteothen* 

 
_I use a brand of mineral makeup that doesn't have bismuth in it, so i don't know about the itching/breakouts personally, but I have heard about it.  The causes, from the people that i've talked to, are either a) the bismuth oxycholoide, or b) the kabuki brush (which can cause micro scratches in people with sensitive skin, or people who press too hard.  These scratches then get infected, causing a breakout.).

The best advice I can give is to try a different brush (if you're using the kabuki), and if that doesn't work, change formulas._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tadzio79* 

 
_hmmm this sounds interesting. I looked at the ingredients and mineral veil doesn't have bismuth oxychloride - which is in bare minerals foundation.
Since busmuth oxychloride is the cause for itching in some people (thankfully I don't have this prob), doing the sandwich method might theoretically help people with itching issues._

 
I used to use BE and broke out terribly from it. Then I found out that I am allergic to the bismuth in it...... so now I use Alima.

In regards to the brush issue/recommedation:

Now that I use a bismuth-free product, I have no problems with my BE brushes. I typically use the BE Heavenly, BE Handi Buki or the BE Eye Buki. (I use the Eye Buki for a little extra concealer coverage over larger areas.) 

Sometimes, people may use good quality brushes that are dirty. I use the BE Quick Change (spray brush cleaner) every other day. I just spray a little on a lint-free papertowel and wipe the bristles over it until clean. Then I let the brush dry - while I apply moisturizer, do my hair or get dressed. The alcohol and cleansing agents in the spray cleaner remove much of the product build-up and bacteria.... I also wash my brushes every 2 weeks, with a gentle baby shampoo. (Make sure you rinse very well. Residue can also cause skin irritations amd may make the bristles stiffer.)

Buffing too vigorously and hard can also cause "heat" and tiny scratches (which someone here already mentioned.) I've seen this done by friends with sensitive skin, who also complained of itching/irritation. I personally use a "light hand" and gently let the bristles glide over my skin, as if to "tickle" it. I brush over the same area - in a downward motion - several times, which seems to give me a decent coverage without the need to heavily buff the product into my skin.

Lastly, if you really want a very very very soft kabuki brush, I'd recommend the Too Faced Retractable Kabuki. I love that one, but only use it as a travel brush in my purse and gym bag (since my BE brushes work fine for home use.) The brush head can be "adjusted" to give a full and fluffy brush or a smaller and stiffer brush.

Regarding the sandwiching of BE's bismuth-free Mineral Veil and BE's foundation which contains bismuth:

I hate extra steps.... but that's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather use only a few products that are GOOD FOR my skin. For me that's kinda like using a creamy, dewy product and then applying a mattifying powder over it to eliminate the dewy finish. Why not just use a semi-matte or matte product instead?! I do, however, understand that some of you may want to not waste a product (and the $$ you spent on it) and therefore try to find ways to use it up. (On the other hand you could also swap or sell it.) If layering works for you - go for it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 18, 2007)

I wore Bare Minerals for a solid year. It was a bit itchy, but it doesn't run like some makeups do (NARS doesn't run either) but it is shiny and metallic looking. The metallic look needs to be dulled down with veil (which is really just cornstartch) Mineral makeup is the best sunscreen however (if applied thickly) because it doesn't degrade in 2 hours and cause free radicals to get below the surface of the skin like most SPF foundations. Totally hated warmth. Even a little bit was just .....wrong.


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I've never had a problem with BE but I always put the veil on first anyway as I have very oily skin and it helps set my foundation. 
However that said my daughter has had break out and I am now wondering if this is causing it.... thanks for the info.
Jules xx


----------



## majacat (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruqayya33* 

 
_What do you mean by "really unclean skin?"_

 
By that i mean.. many many zits... my chin , nose and between the brows for the most part but like 10 at a time :-S


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

I'v been using it for 3 years. It itches. I don't know if its the powder or the brushes but wow it defo itches and makes me want to scrape it off with my nails! But I do like the flawless finish it gives despite what people say about its coverage, you have to build the coverage imo. It does come off though on clothes and such so be careful. I hate liquid foundations and mac foundations because it gives me acne prone skin. That too cystic acne. Ugh.

I want to try everyday minerals. I'v seen the hype about it on youtube and here. Now it makes me want to switch over. Do everyday minerals also have bismuth??


----------



## ivorygleam (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: BareMinerals and breakouts*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nTrain* 

 
_I've been using BareMinerals for over a week, and I love it, but I think it may be making me breakout. I have really good skin, but recently I broke out on my chin and cheeks (I never, ever break out here). I thought this stuff was so pure I could sleep in it! Anyway, I might have to stop using BE. What's a good alternative?_

 

My boyfriend bought me Loreal bare minerals for christmas, since I keep babbling about minerals are supposed to be great for sensitive skin... so I used it all last week and weekend... and.... HUGE UGLY NASTY RASH. My face is red... doesn't hurt, well except when I put cream on it after washing... I am so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## missbliss2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I'v been using it for 3 years. It itches. I don't know if its the powder or the brushes but wow it defo itches and makes me want to scrape it off with my nails! But I do like the flawless finish it gives despite what people say about its coverage, you have to build the coverage imo. It does come off though on clothes and such so be careful. I hate liquid foundations and mac foundations because it gives me acne prone skin. That too cystic acne. Ugh.

I want to try everyday minerals. I'v seen the hype about it on youtube and here. Now it makes me want to switch over. Do everyday minerals also have bismuth??_

 
No, everyday minerals do not contain bismuth. I really don't understand why BE doesn't stop using the bismuth if it's pretty much the number one reason, next being the price, to why their customers stray to other mineral products.


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 18, 2008)

I have always had problems with foundations. So I went out to the mall in Toledo (ohio) where they have my MAC counter and Sephoria. I swatched foundation like crazy and everything was too yellow or orange. So I went to Sephoria and had the same issues. So I asked the MA there if she had any sugestions cause my problems is everything is either too orange, pink or yellow for my skin.

So she asked if I have tryed the Bare Minerals and i said no. She asked if I was up to trying it and i said yeah. She put it on me and it first I wasn't sure but after taking a better look at it in a different mirror it looked very natural on me. So i picked up what she used one me. As the day went on i liked it even more. It is so light and it looks like my skin but better. I covered up all my blemishes and redness. I also have dry skin and with normal foundations it makes it look really flaky and noticable. With this it did not. So I recomend that you try it out!

What was used.
Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation - Fair
Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil
Bare Escentuals bareVitamins Prime Time - 1 oz - Item #1002724, (did not get this yet)
Bare Escentuals bareVitamins - Skin Rev-er Upper - 2.3 oz - Item #749234(did not get this one yet)
Sephora Brand Professionnel Kabuki Brush #50 (I got thier brand since it was cheeper)


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 5, 2008)

i bought the kit today in fairy light/light and i love it, it looks sooo natural<3


----------



## devilish (Apr 15, 2008)

i just brought the BE get started kit..... and either im doing something wrong or it doesnt live up to its name..... i buff the foundation like it says 4 layers later and i had NO coverage then i went for the mineral veil and i didnt see any diffrence am i doing wrong....is there a trick to this make up i apply my 4 layers and mineral veil this morning at 7 am its now 5pm and theres no make up on my face do you have to retouch?


----------



## delic1999 (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilish* 

 
_i just brought the BE get started kit..... and either im doing something wrong or it doesnt live up to its name..... i buff the foundation like it says 4 layers later and i had NO coverage then i went for the mineral veil and i didnt see any diffrence am i doing wrong....is there a trick to this make up i apply my 4 layers and mineral veil this morning at 7 am its now 5pm and theres no make up on my face do you have to retouch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Did you prep your face first? I always put on moisturizer and a face primer before I use the foundation. It really helps it stick to your face and give nice coverage. If you have any spots on your face that needs extra attention I use the Max Coverage Concealer brush to dab on any blemishes and under the eye to give extra coverage. I also use a kabuki brush to apply my foundation and it semaes to really apply the make up really well. The Mineral Veil is a finishing powder that is to help set the make up. I use that plus Fyranniae's rice powder primer ( ~Fyrinnae~ )to give my face an oil free and silk soft finish.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilish* 

 
_i just brought the BE get started kit..... and either im doing something wrong or it doesnt live up to its name..... i buff the foundation like it says 4 layers later and i had NO coverage then i went for the mineral veil and i didnt see any diffrence am i doing wrong....is there a trick to this make up i apply my 4 layers and mineral veil this morning at 7 am its now 5pm and theres no make up on my face do you have to retouch?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Definitely use the concealer brush to pick up more powder- apply where you need most coverage, then buff your entire face. A good concealer is the Bisque color (or if you are darker, then summer bisque).


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Where can I get samples?

Im NC37 in MAC Studio FIx Compact Foundation And NC35 in Liquid..

Any help on what shades I should get?

Or samples? 

Id really like to try some samples?


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all again!

Anyone tried the rareminerals?
Here is the following link..
RareMinerals Skin Revival Treatment=

Also..one thing Im confused on..is this supposed to be used as a foundation or what? or at night before you go to bed? if so it has colour..and it looks like foundation..and I findit so new and different :S

Help!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 20, 2008)

You are supposed to sleep with Rare Minerals on.....and it does have some colour, so don't use a white pillowcase. Honestly, I have not used it, but it has some ggod stuff in it and is good for people who do not want to wear any makeup and just apply it on clean skin and run out the door.....


----------



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww man..I was so into it then lol..


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 31, 2008)

Could anybody tell me if the BE brushes are synthetic or otherwise? I have some tapered blush brushes, but can't tell whether they're synthetic or sable. Thanks.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2008)

New foundation shades on the website, including more for darker skins (they've realized that the trick is undertones...). 

Now if they can only make different finishes. Not everyone wants to be shimmery


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to chime in ;]

I just ordered a huge kit from QVC last night, it was their todays special thingy. i havent tried the foundation yet but i have tried a few of their eyeshadows and liner shadows, and i think they're great. The kit came w/ foundation, new tinted mineral veil, two lilac-ey purple shades of eyeshadows, one blush, one buxom lip gloss, 30 day supply of rare minerals, flawless face brush, eyeshadow brush, and a blush brush all for $49. 
i dont need any more purple eyeshadows but i still thought that was pretty cheap for all of that stuff ;]
now it's only a few dollars more as the introductory price.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daniellefc* 

 
_Hey everyone, I'm new here and just wanted to chime in ;]

I just ordered a huge kit from QVC last night, it was their todays special thingy. i havent tried the foundation yet but i have tried a few of their eyeshadows and liner shadows, and i think they're great. The kit came w/ foundation, new tinted mineral veil, two lilac-ey purple shades of eyeshadows, one blush, one buxom lip gloss, 30 day supply of rare minerals, flawless face brush, eyeshadow brush, and a blush brush all for $49. 
i dont need any more purple eyeshadows but i still thought that was pretty cheap for all of that stuff ;]
now it's only a few dollars more as the introductory price._

 
My mom ordered it too.. we plan on sharing a few things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to try the lip gloss, i love the feeling of buxoms! and the color seems cute and "bubbly" I'm not a fan of BE's eyeshadows, they always seem to fall under my eye when i'm applying them, or maybe it's because I put too much on the brush.

Anyways, you'll LOVE the foundation! Great coverage, staying power is excelllllllent. I think mine is coming in on friday.. can't wait.

Hope you enjoy the kit!


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks! 
it seemed like a great time to just give in and get it! right now i'm using l'oreal bare naturale and i like it but i think i'll get a better look w/ be.i'm excited for the buxom too, it looks like the perfect pink gloss ;]


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 9, 2008)

any1 in the UK... if you use BE order Lily Lolo minerals instead.. its exactly the same but like half the price


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 13, 2008)

hey ladies i actually work for BE.. just an fyi- we dont go by the numbers anymore (1, 1.6, 2 etc..) we call the foundations by color name now since we have added more new deeper skin tone shades. the way the line works is by under tone, pink/rosy or yellow/golden.. the best bet is to go into a BE boutique and get color matched. I wear Fairly light, but i can wear medium beige because my skin is so rosy. initially it was a perfect match, but i want to cover the rosiness which is why i chose the fairly light, it has more yellow. 

All kits and inividual products are priced THE SAME, whether its the BE boutique, ulta, sephora, or qvc. Every store carries the same basic products, its the kits and colors that change. QVC has more kits because they are so popular and have colors exclusive to them. The con about that is you get a ton of the same brushes, more mineral veil and warmth than you know what to do with, and you most times cannot find the colors in a store to replace them. The starter kits at sephora and ulta are 60 bucks. its because they come with cheaper brushes and LESS product. the kits at a BE boutique are only fifteen bucks more.. 75$ and come with a travel compact, a clear radiance, a bare vitamins skin rever upper and a kabuki ($28) vs the handi buki ($20)... 

i hope this helps anyone that has questions about the line!!

on a MAC note i am SO in love with volcanic ash that i bought the last @ at nordies!!


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_Could anybody tell me if the BE brushes are synthetic or otherwise? I have some tapered blush brushes, but can't tell whether they're synthetic or sable. Thanks._

 
the brushes are a mix of cashmere and sable.. they also have some synthetics..

the natural haired brushes are really great IF you take care of them and actually use the Well cared for brush shampoo they sell, otherwise get ready to buy yourself a new brush!


----------



## *lipglass_diva* (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_Hi all again!

Anyone tried the rareminerals?
Here is the following link..
RareMinerals Skin Revival Treatment=

Also..one thing Im confused on..is this supposed to be used as a foundation or what? or at night before you go to bed? if so it has colour..and it looks like foundation..and I findit so new and different :S

Help!_

 
the Rare skin revival is a NIGHTTIME treatment.. ladies please dont wear this outdoors!! it has vitamins A, and C in concentrate and will burn up your pretty little faces...

just cleanse, moisturize, let your face dry, apply and sleep 

personally i am allergic to it, i think its the french green clay.. but it will purge you for just a bit and you wont see real results until the 1-3 month range.. stick with it cuz it does work if you dont have an allergy to anything in it!


----------



## Cachica (Jun 25, 2008)

I really enjoy BE! Unfortunately I've found the shadows to be hard to work with lately.. So I'm exploring MAC LOL


----------



## trammie (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been using BE for awhile and I love it. Also I remember one time I discovered that I got the wrong color (I'm a medium beige, but I ordered Medium) when I first tried it. I called the number to see if I could exchange it and they sent me the Medium one free of charge! So i just mixed the 2 and had a perfect color for my skin. The people at BE are very nice too (at least the 1-800 number). 

For those that bought the kit, is the RAREminerals full size like how you would buy at the store, or like a sample size?


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Bare Escentuals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I have been wanting to try this makeup, but I have to order it online, as I would have to travel a couple of hours to get to Sephora.  Is anyone familiar with their colors?  I am a Mac NC25, which of their shades is comparable to that?_

 
They sell it at Target now in the makeup section. For only $39.99


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 25, 2008)

I've rekindled my love for BE...Their foundation is PERFECT for summer!!!


----------



## greene_id_girl (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Bare Escentuals*

I don't know much about the mac foundation colors.. I do know BE colors though.. If you want any BE I have a LOT of eyeshadows, facecolors, blushes, OMG I have a LOT!!   I wear their foundation, blush, veil, but MAC pigments beat the "tar" out of their shadows.  And alas I have 100's of BE... 

BE glimmers, glimpses, and shadows WILL crease by the end of about 6-8 hours. EVEN FOILED!!! Pigments put on over a paint.. just wont crease! I wish I knew that before I bought all the BE!!! Now I know..


----------



## greene_id_girl (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey if anyone want to trade BE for MAC.. Ill trade all day long!!!! I have a TON of BE.. But recently fell in love/lust with MAC


----------



## Cachica (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Bare Escentuals*

They do not crease on me with UDPP under.The shadows last over 18 hours without creasing on me.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 9, 2008)

I finally bought bareMinerals after years of consideration yesterday hahah. I'm such a noob at this but do I need some advice from you ladies. Should I buy Mineral Veil? Do I need it or is it just like any translucent loose powder? 

Any of you guys NC20/25 in MAC? What do you guys use? I got Fairly Light.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I finally bought bareMinerals after years of consideration yesterday hahah. I'm such a noob at this but do I need some advice from you ladies. Should I buy Mineral Veil? Do I need it or is it just like any translucent loose powder? 

Any of you guys NC20/25 in MAC? What do you guys use? I got Fairly Light._

 
I honestly wouldn't recommend the mineral veil. I barely ever use it.. I only used it a couple times. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## LovinBE (Jul 14, 2008)

Go to Qvc.com and click on beauty then Bare Escentuals. They give you a color comparison to look at which explaines each color for each type of skin tone. Makes it easy to find you're color. I have been using BE for 4 yrs and love it! I have about $2000 in they're product I have collected the last 4 yrs.Lol...I have oily acne proned skin and they're foundation is the only one I find that wont break me out even if I sleep in it. Covera great too andstarys on all day. Hope you enjoy it. Takes a few times to get use to minerals after using foundation for many yrs but it's great for your skin too, wont harm it at all. No chemicals. I hope this helps. 

Much Respect


----------



## LovinBE (Jul 14, 2008)

I use Mineral Veil to control my oily skin so it helps stop a lot of shine. Helped me a lot. Eveyone is different though with different skin issues so we have to use what works best for us.

Much Respect,
~Jen


----------



## LovinBE (Jul 14, 2008)

I love BE too! Been hooked for 4 yrs now.Lol..I collect way more than I really need or will ever use.Lol..


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 14, 2008)

I also been wanting to try this...
I run from Nc35 -Nc40, what color do you think is ok to get from BE?


----------



## MadameXK (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Rocker Eye Tutorial?
Sephora: Bare Escentuals Tutorials - Rocker Eye ($61 Value): Eyeshadow Sets


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 16, 2008)

no one???


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I also been wanting to try this...
I run from Nc35 -Nc40, what color do you think is ok to get from BE?_

 
As in the color of foundation? I'd say Light through Medium would work well. The colors are forgiving







*picture from qvc.com


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alwaysbella* 

 
_I also been wanting to try this...
I run from Nc35 -Nc40, what color do you think is ok to get from BE?_

 
Medium Beige would be most suitable for you, or medium (which is more orange) whereas medium beige is more yellow toned.


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 21, 2008)

Im a NW20 and i use the Medium/Beige and its just a tad light so i use MAC medium plus over it as a finisher. BE has done wonders for my skin and i definately recommend it!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 21, 2008)

Medium and Medium Beige are just as dark /light but Medium is pinker whilst Med. Beige is more yellow.


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Even though I'm switching to EDM for foundations I still love BE's Warmth all over face color and use it as my go to bronzer. Any other recs that would look good for my NC40 skin?? On the site I'm liking the true all and glee all, all over face colors. 

Have any of you ladies tried these out yet?


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *preciouscharm* 

 
_Even though I'm switching to EDM for foundations I still love BE's Warmth all over face color and use it as my go to bronzer. Any other recs that would look good for my NC40 skin?? On the site I'm liking the true all and glee all, all over face colors. 

Have any of you ladies tried these out yet?_

 
I have both but honestly i dont like glee which is matte. True is lovely if u like shimmer. Its pinkish shimmery color on me. NC25 hth >>


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_Has anyone tried the Rocker Eye Tutorial?
Sephora: Bare Escentuals Tutorials - Rocker Eye ($61 Value): Eyeshadow Sets_

 

I have also been curious about this as well!!


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

What BE's shade can I use if I'm a MAC NC40? I dont think there is BE in my country so I guess I have to order online


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches23* 

 
_I have also been curious about this as well!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Musings of a Muse: Bare Minerals Tutorials Rocker Eye Kit Review


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 22, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I got an email from Sephora about a 10 day sample of Bare Escentuals free with any purchase. Use code "MYSHADE". Here is the blurb from the email:

Try. Believe. L-O-V-E.
Available online with any order or pick it up free in stores.

Try it! Get a FREE 10-day supply of Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF15 plus a baby kabuki brush.

Enter MYSHADE at checkout*

Here is the asterisk fine print:

*Enter promotion code MYSHADE in the promotion code box during Sephora.com checkout to receive your free Bare Escentuals bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation 10-Day Trial and Mini Brush. You will be able to select one out of the following six shades: Fairly Light, Light, Medium Beige, Medium Tan, Medium Dark, or Golden Dark. Valid online with any order, or free in stores (no purchase required). Not valid on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order. Cannot be used in conjunction with other promotion codes.

So if you are any of the available shades and need anything from Sephora, there you go. 

Hope this is useful.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Is warmth meant as blush or a contour color?


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 6, 2008)

My skin is at its all time WORSE right now. I'm 18 in college and I want to shoot myself my skin is so bad. I have redness everywhere, tiny little bumps all over my forehead, clusters of zits in some areas...oiliness with occassional drynesss and...although it pains me to say it.... I think its my recent conversion to MAC concealer and foundation that is really breaking me out BAD. I'm thinking of switching to BE because im hearing rave reviews here and even when I worked at Ulta. But I was so into MAC (still am!) I just didnt want to admit my love MAC was breaking me out lol. My skin is also super sensitive and I have alot of scarring from previous acne breakouts. 

So after hearing all that...will BE give me enough coverage and be a good switch from MAC? thanks for any answers!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

^Yes it def. will, but BE made me extremely shiny. Just thought I'd let you know since you said you are oily...


----------



## CassieAM (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi all-

I work at the Flag Ship Bare Escentuals and I'll let you in on some of the secrets of our foundation. 

Our colors range like this:
Fair -> Fairly Light -> Light ->
Medium -> Medium Beige -> Golden Medium ->
Medium Tan -> Tan -> Warm Tan ->
Dark -> Medium Dark-> Golden Dark ->
Warm Deep -> Deepest Deep ->Golden Deep (formerly Deep)

So now that you know all the colors, This is how they range in shade: One color is not lighter than the next color. For Instance Fair is not lighter than fairly light. They just have different tones to them. We work in Neutrals Warms and Cools. So 

Fair, Medium, Medium Tan, Dark, and Warm deep are all your cool shades. These are for people with no golden undertones and usually have blue veins in their inner wrist.

Fairly light, Medium Beige, Tan, Medium Dark, and Deepest Deep are all your neutrals so they are people that have both yellow and pink in their skin tones.

Light, Golden Medium, Warm Tan, Golden Dark, and golden Deep (formerly Deep) are all your warm shades. These people usually have a lot of yellow to their skin. And Usually have greenish veins on their inner wrist.

So lets say that you are a medium beige. To go lighter you would not go to Medium you would go to Fairly Light. Medium would not go to Light but would go to fair. Get it?

Now most women who shop with us are usually Medium Beige. The other popular colors are Fairly Light, and Medium Tan. 

The colors that are very rare are colors like Medium and Warm Tan. I think the year that I've ben working here I've had 4 women who were medium. These women have a lot of pink in their skin and ABSOLUTELY no yellow.

Some other things to know is that the foundations have an SPF of 15 which means they have a ashy quality to them. This is good for people who are tan and lighter, but unfortunately for the women of color, go somewhere else. Most likely you will look dark or ashy. You will have to mix colors and use different brushes to get good coverage. But it can be done and looks beautiful. If done properly. But this is a lot of extra work to do. 

As for the Getting Started Kit. This is a really good deal and can save you a lot of money especially if you are starting out. So Sephora and Ulta do carry the same kits and well as Nordstroms and select spas. They are all the same kit. They run $65.10 with tax. 

In the kit you will get a DVD on how to. Your color foundation, another foundation that you can just toss or give it to a friend (they do this for people who order over the phone or off the net) You will also get Warmth which is basically a bronzer with an orange undertone (if you have any redness get Faux Tan instead. No Orange. Trust me!) and a Mineral Veil which is a translucent set powder. (if you have dry skin be minimal with it, oily folks pack it on!!!) and three FULL SIZE brushes: Full Flawless Face (foundation med. coverage) Flawless Face (light coverage) and Max Concealer brush.

If you do the math, you are basicly buying the brushes and getting everything else for free. It really is a good deal. AND PLEASE GET YOUR COLOR MATCHED SO YOU HAVE THE RIGHT KIT!!!! Most of the people that come into the store come from Sephora with the wrong color. 

Oh yea. It does not expire so you can have it forever and the GSK last between 4-6 months and the Large regular individual sizes ($25) will go 6 months-year. Of course this depends on how much you use. Light coverage nickel size. Heavy coverage 1/2 dollar.

I hope this all helps. Please ask me more questions at:
[email protected]


----------



## CassieAM (Oct 15, 2008)

For those with redness and you want to try BE here is what you need to do:
Wash Face
Skin Rever Upper
Moisturizer (lotion for dry, gel for oily)
Prime Time Foundation Primer
Apply Foundation:
----Light coverage use Flawless Face Brush with a nickel amount of foundation.
-----Heavy coverage use Heavenly Face Brush and 1/2 dollar amount of foundation. Spray Fix+ and add another layer. This beats out any redness completely.
Well Rested Under the eye area. With concealer brush
Bisque (in your color) with con. brush to bat redness.
Mineral Veil (heavenly face brush for oily, radiance brush for dry)
And there you have it.

Also try the Rare night treatment to even out skin tone. And Rare Spot Treatment to bat acne and pimples.


----------



## CassieAM (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 

 
_ok ive noticed this for a while... once in a while when i put bare minerals on my face like..stings. but it only happens like..1 out of 4 times i wear it. does anyone know wtf is going on? i love my bare minerals but if this keeps up i can't use it for much longer.._

 
Clean your brushes. Let them soak in luke-warm water. The brushes are made out of goat hair and without proper care they can dry out. Keep them out of the sun and in a dry cool place.


----------



## CassieAM (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Is warmth meant as blush or a contour color?_

 
Warmth is like a bronzer. I use if for both bronzer/blush and a contour, but it is going to look like dirt on the face if you don't really really blend.


----------



## CassieAM (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 

 
_What kind of brush are you using?  I noticed that if I am using my Nars Bronzer brush instead of the Bobbi Brown face brush, my application gets kinda stingy.  Unless you are experiencing a chemically type sting?  I get that feeling with Mineral Veil so I stopped using it._

 
The old Mineral Veil we used to make had paraban sp? in it. Make sure that it is the newer mineral veil. Also mineral veil has corn starch it in. Which isn't a mineral and causes a lot of people to break out. They do lie to you so do your research (i'll probably get fired now for telling you this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  This also happens to people with dry skin. We are coming out with a new moisturizing Mineral veil the day after xmas which has honeysuckle in it to give a nice cooling sensation to the skin for the dry and oily folks. Best of luck!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to say I LOVE BE!!!!!!!! I bought the starter kit last weekend at sephora. The lady there color matched me, did my face, added some gloss and even walked me through the whole thing. I loved it, it gave me more coverage than MAC studio finish concealer and studio fix (which broke me out too) and today I was complimented on my foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really gives me a beautiful and natural glow


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CassieAM* 

 
_Hi all-

I work at the Flag Ship Bare Escentuals and I'll let you in on some of the secrets of our foundation. 

Our colors range like this:
Fair -> Fairly Light -> Light ->
Medium -> Medium Beige -> Golden Medium ->
Medium Tan -> Tan -> Warm Tan ->
Dark -> Medium Dark-> Golden Dark ->
Warm Deep -> Deepest Deep ->Golden Deep (formerly Deep)

So now that you know all the colors, This is how they range in shade: One color is not lighter than the next color. For Instance Fair is not lighter than fairly light. They just have different tones to them. We work in Neutrals Warms and Cools. So 

Fair, Medium, Medium Tan, Dark, and Warm deep are all your cool shades. These are for people with no golden undertones and usually have blue veins in their inner wrist.

Fairly light, Medium Beige, Tan, Medium Dark, and Deepest Deep are all your neutrals so they are people that have both yellow and pink in their skin tones.

Light, Golden Medium, Warm Tan, Golden Dark, and golden Deep (formerly Deep) are all your warm shades. These people usually have a lot of yellow to their skin. And Usually have greenish veins on their inner wrist.

So lets say that you are a medium beige. To go lighter you would not go to Medium you would go to Fairly Light. Medium would not go to Light but would go to fair. Get it?

Now most women who shop with us are usually Medium Beige. The other popular colors are Fairly Light, and Medium Tan. 

The colors that are very rare are colors like Medium and Warm Tan. I think the year that I've ben working here I've had 4 women who were medium. These women have a lot of pink in their skin and ABSOLUTELY no yellow.

Some other things to know is that the foundations have an SPF of 15 which means they have a ashy quality to them. This is good for people who are tan and lighter, but unfortunately for the women of color, go somewhere else. Most likely you will look dark or ashy. You will have to mix colors and use different brushes to get good coverage. But it can be done and looks beautiful. If done properly. But this is a lot of extra work to do. 

As for the Getting Started Kit. This is a really good deal and can save you a lot of money especially if you are starting out. So Sephora and Ulta do carry the same kits and well as Nordstroms and select spas. They are all the same kit. They run $65.10 with tax. 

In the kit you will get a DVD on how to. Your color foundation, another foundation that you can just toss or give it to a friend (they do this for people who order over the phone or off the net) You will also get Warmth which is basically a bronzer with an orange undertone (if you have any redness get Faux Tan instead. No Orange. Trust me!) and a Mineral Veil which is a translucent set powder. (if you have dry skin be minimal with it, oily folks pack it on!!!) and three FULL SIZE brushes: Full Flawless Face (foundation med. coverage) Flawless Face (light coverage) and Max Concealer brush.

If you do the math, you are basicly buying the brushes and getting everything else for free. It really is a good deal. AND PLEASE GET YOUR COLOR MATCHED SO YOU HAVE THE RIGHT KIT!!!! Most of the people that come into the store come from Sephora with the wrong color. 

Oh yea. It does not expire so you can have it forever and the GSK last between 4-6 months and the Large regular individual sizes ($25) will go 6 months-year. Of course this depends on how much you use. Light coverage nickel size. Heavy coverage 1/2 dollar.

I hope this all helps. Please ask me more questions at:
[email protected]_

 
OH MY GOD IS THAT THE STUFF I SEE ON TV?

lol just kidding, I work in a boutique too and half the people who come in ask us that question. Or if we've ever met Leslie. You're right with sephora too, we get soooo many people who are told the wrong shade (and to use the kabuki brush for warmth. WTF). 
We sell out of warm tan all.the.time. I think my first 6 months of working there I wasn't aware of the fact that there was a warm tan because we didn't ever have it. They tell you to refer to warmth as a bronzer? We were told not to call it that, hmm. That's weird. We sell a lot of mediums too, not a lot...but in my yearish I've matched at least 20-25. Oh and just incase anyone in my area reads this because it may be different in different states...the nordstrom here sells the old $75 kit, just a fair warning incase that's your only place to go and you've only got enough for the $60 one.
...We've also never had a problem matching women of color. At my store anyway. Honestly, I find it just as simple as matching women with lighter skin tones. The only thing I've ever told them to go elsewhere for was concealers.


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

My friend used Bare essenctuals and it broke her out around her nose. So I told her to go and get MAC MSF


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

The Bismuth in the BE foundation causes itchiness and irritation for a lot of people.  I for one, cannot wear it.  I do love the BE Mineral Veil, though.

I would switch to another mineral makeup, there are so many good ones available now.


----------



## victoriamanda (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I just received in the mail yesterday a bunch of mineral makeup from Mineral Makeup | Erth Minerals Cosmetics It does not contain the bismuth in any of the products.  I used it yesterday and liked it alot!  So give that a try.  I break out on the chin when Aunt Flo is in town, but that is about it.  But I definately did not want anything with the bismuth in it.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

My only problem was with the foundation..and only in the summer. When I was outside my face would itch like CRAZY. I never broke out or anything. I do still use the e/s and blushes.


----------



## Silveretta (Dec 23, 2008)

*I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

I have been using BM for about 3 months and recently it has been cakey on my chin, nose and forehead area(between my eyes).I use The rev up and moisturizer but it looks awful. Its drying out and flakey. I am not getting that smooth look like I used to. I am assuming its the change in weather but does anyone have any suggestions to fix it? I swithced to BM from MAC because the MAC foundations & mineralized skinfinish wrecked havok on my skin.

BM worked wonders and mots of my acne cleared up.

any ideas or suggestions would be lovely.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

I didn't like the rev-up stuff very much, I felt it dried me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I personally like Laura Gellar's Spackle Primer, it's pretty decent primer with this. 

Also, just make sure you tap the excess off the brush, as you can always use more later if it's not enough. I dunno, those are some of the things I've done, and my bare minerals looks better than ever, because I've had problems with cakey-ness in the past as well. HTH!


----------



## Silveretta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

I had though maybe I was using to much at once becasue my face is not as tan as it was so therefore all my acne scars show up. I tried using less today and still it was flaking.
I will look into the primer you mentioned.
I like the rev up but did not like the primer that made feel like I had silicone all over my face,it dried it out or felt like it.
thank you


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

Try spraying some of Evian's facial mist or Fix+ and buff it in with a kabuki.
But be sure to spray it from far away so it doesn't make it into a liquidy mess.


----------



## Silveretta (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

would a mixing medium work? just a little bit


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

I've had problems with my BE foundation looking cakey or splotchy in the past but I've found that these three things fixed that problem for me (and hopefully you too!):

1. I use small amounts at a time and build the coverage in thin layers.
2. I press VERY lightly with my kabuki when I'm buffing-I use a very light touch and circular motions.
3. When I'm done with my BE, before putting on my cheek products, I spray Fix+ all over my face.  Then, after my makeup is all done, I spray Fix+ again.

HTH!!


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_I've had problems with my BE foundation looking cakey or splotchy in the past but I've found that these three things fixed that problem for me (and hopefully you too!):

1. I use small amounts at a time and build the coverage in thin layers.
2. I press VERY lightly with my kabuki when I'm buffing-I use a very light touch and circular motions.
3. When I'm done with my BE, before putting on my cheek products, I spray Fix+ all over my face. Then, after my makeup is all done, I spray Fix+ again.

HTH!!_

 
This is what I do as well with my BE and it usually always comes out looking pretty good. The Fix+ spray really helped my cakey-ness


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

I agree with using the damp method ... also you need to buff for a LONG time to get perfect coverage, like at least two minutes of buffing.  

Are you using a glycolic acid product or AHA product?  That can really help with getting that layer of dead skin that builds up off and making mineral foundation look better.  I use a Glycolic Foaming cleanser from Mario Badescu that works wonders, but there are also several AHA gels and lotions that are fabulous too.  HTH


----------



## rarity (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I get an occasional zit when I don't wash my brushes. BE brushes are natural hair and can cause breakouts if not cleaned regularly.


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I have been using it for a year and a half and I have extremely sesitive skin, it hasn't broken me out, but it does itch when it gets wet. I just blot with a tissue and I'm fine.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_I've had problems with my BE foundation looking cakey or splotchy in the past but I've found that these three things fixed that problem for me (and hopefully you too!):

1. I use small amounts at a time and build the coverage in thin layers.
2. I press VERY lightly with my kabuki when I'm buffing-I use a very light touch and circular motions.
3. When I'm done with my BE, before putting on my cheek products, I spray Fix+ all over my face.  Then, after my makeup is all done, I spray Fix+ again.

HTH!!_

 
For roughly two-three years, I was a loyal follower of BE foundation. I took ran into a few cakey/splotchy spells (that were in large part to weather changes). I took similiar steps to the above -- ESPECIALLY #3. Fix+ is MOST DEFINITELY a godsend. 

If the weather is on the warmer side -- I would put Fix+ in the fridge & a spritz here and a spritz there...instant cooling.

Good Luck!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

what kind of brush are you using?


----------



## CassieAM (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silveretta* 

 
_I have been using BM for about 3 months and recently it has been cakey on my chin, nose and forehead area(between my eyes).I use The rev up and moisturizer but it looks awful. Its drying out and flakey. I am not getting that smooth look like I used to._

 
I work at BE and I find that this happens, not often, but enough. What you should be doing if you aren't already, is apply a moisturizer to a clean face, then apply ONE PUMP of the Rev-er-Upper, and then ONE PUMP of the Prime Time. You can use the Kabuki brush, to apply the foundation on, but I find that the Kabuki is uneven and splotchy, so I like to use the Full Flawless Face Brush. After applying if it still looks splotchy, then sometimes I add another very light coat of Prime Time with a synthetic brush in the area with flakes. And if this doesn't work for you, then I like to add a spritz of Rare Mineral Facial Burst, or Fix+ if you have it. The clients that have this problem tend to be people that aren't moisturizing or not using the right moisturizer, or are using a skin spot treatment for Acne that dries out the affected area. Trial and Error are all I can say. Let me know what works for you.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

seems your skin is kind of dry, do you use the BE primer?? id def try some before application or a special tip is to mix some of the minerals with a dash of primer in the lid and it should give u a beautiful finish.
hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Silveretta* 

 
_I have been using BM for about 3 months and recently it has been cakey on my chin, nose and forehead area(between my eyes).I use The rev up and moisturizer but it looks awful. Its drying out and flakey. I am not getting that smooth look like I used to. I am assuming its the change in weather but does anyone have any suggestions to fix it? I swithced to BM from MAC because the MAC foundations & mineralized skinfinish wrecked havok on my skin.

BM worked wonders and mots of my acne cleared up.

any ideas or suggestions would be lovely._


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Bare Escentuals Users*

Hello Ladies,

Im new here and just wanted to ask how many of you use and love Bare Escentuals?? And what do you love about them and cant get enough of?? How long ago did you start using??

Ill start. I love it of course. Ive been using it almost 2 years, just saw the infomercial sooo much that I decided to buy, but I actually got my starter kit off the Q. And Ive been hooked since. What I love the best?? Well I honestly cant pinpoint one thing for I love it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must have it ALL...Lol.....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Here you go. This a huge thread on BE:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/b...88/#post209981


----------



## Sharee (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Hi Maria~ 

I love BE too. I love it all and i began wearing it about 4 years ago. Before BE I only wore MAC-for years! I have fallen back into MAC with the Blonde, Brunette, & Redhead and I found it compliments my BE nicely. I use the paintpots & shadesticks as a base under my BE.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Cool!! We have something in common exept vice versa lol...The Blonde, etc LE didnt do much for me....I bought all the Sugarsweet shadesticks last night , first time Ive tried them and I hated them, how do u use em???


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sharee* 

 
_Hi Maria~ 

I love BE too. I love it all and i began wearing it about 4 years ago. Before BE I only wore MAC-for years! I have fallen back into MAC with the Blonde, Brunette, & Redhead and I found it compliments my BE nicely. I use the paintpots & shadesticks as a base under my BE._


----------



## monicaeguerra (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Hi I love BE because it is so gentle on my skin as far as breakouts go!! I love MAC face make up too but more for going out or more dramatic events. I have been using BE for a little over two years now, but not too crazy about their eyeshadows......I use the foundation, warmth blush, and lip glosses everyday!!!!

Moni


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Awesome!!!!!! And why not a big fan of the e/s??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monicaeguerra* 

 
_Hi I love BE because it is so gentle on my skin as far as breakouts go!! I love MAC face make up too but more for going out or more dramatic events. I have been using BE for a little over two years now, but not too crazy about their eyeshadows......I use the foundation, warmth blush, and lip glosses everyday!!!!

Moni_


----------



## MacAddict09 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive only tried 1 BE item so far and that was the foundation primer. I tried a sample at sephora and loved it so I thought I would buy the product and try it out again. I put it on and a few minutes later my face was itchy under my foundation but I thought nothing of it.  I came home and took off my foundation, my skin was irritated and I had broken out. Im intrigued by their eyeshadows though. And I have wanted to try out their started  kit.


----------



## Sharee (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *usmcwife27* 

 
_Cool!! We have something in common exept vice versa lol...The Blonde, etc LE didnt do much for me....I bought all the Sugarsweet shadesticks last night , first time Ive tried them and I hated them, how do u use em???_

 
Hi Maria, 

Sorry for the delay in my response I forgot to check in here. I use the shadesticks as my base color for my loo-very lightly and rub it out with my fingers or a dense brush. Most of the time just beig-ing-it's almost the same color as my skin with a hint of shimmer. If I use sharkskin- it's definitely to make my colors stand out more. I have found they make my BE colors pop. 
What didn't you like about them? I have heard the new ones are creamier-I don't have the new ones...yet.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

Best ever site for BE       mineralmadness.com    tell em cosmopro sent ya


----------



## makeupjadore (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_I have to say I LOVE BE!!!!!!!! I bought the starter kit last weekend at sephora. The lady there color matched me, did my face, added some gloss and even walked me through the whole thing. I loved it, it gave me more coverage than MAC studio finish concealer and studio fix (which broke me out too) and today I was complimented on my foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really gives me a beautiful and natural glow_

 

I totally know what you mean when you were saying earlier about mac breaking you out. I had studio fix and it gave me horrible pimples. All mac powders break me out, I didn't want to admit it either though because I want to love them! haha 

But, I'm glad you like BE. I just switched to this as well not too long ago and it's amazing! I don't know about you, but I feel like it's improving my skin!


----------



## rarity (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I tend to get breakouts if I don't wash my brushes regularly.  They're natural hair, which tend to hold bacteria.


----------



## brassdancer (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I broke out when I first started over a year a go. I stopped using it when I realized that I got little bumps from it though, they werent acne though, just a reaction


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_My skin is at its all time WORSE right now. I'm 18 in college and I want to shoot myself my skin is so bad. I have redness everywhere, tiny little bumps all over my forehead, clusters of zits in some areas...oiliness with occassional drynesss and...although it pains me to say it.... I think its my recent conversion to MAC concealer and foundation that is really breaking me out BAD. I'm thinking of switching to BE because im hearing rave reviews here and even when I worked at Ulta. But I was so into MAC (still am!) I just didnt want to admit my love MAC was breaking me out lol. My skin is also super sensitive and I have alot of scarring from previous acne breakouts. 

So after hearing all that...will BE give me enough coverage and be a good switch from MAC? thanks for any answers!_

 
I'd try EGminerals.  Awesome coverage and isn't shiny like BE.  BE was the first MMU brand I used, but since then I've found so much better.  BE also wears off extremely fast.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict09* 

 
_Ive only tried 1 BE item so far and that was the foundation primer. I tried a sample at sephora and loved it so I thought I would buy the product and try it out again. I put it on and a few minutes later my face was itchy under my foundation but I thought nothing of it.  I came home and took off my foundation, my skin was irritated and I had broken out. Im intrigued by their eyeshadows though. And I have wanted to try out their started  kit._

 
Bismuth Oxychloride breaks a lot of people out in BE's formula.  It is the ingredient that gives you a "glow" aka shine.  There are lots of better MMU companies out there without this ingredient if you are allergic.


----------



## Jessi12345 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've used a few of these powders:
Bare Escentuals Powders | Retail Makeup Store

I found this site to be a bit cheaper than sephora...


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried Bare Minerals Matte yet? I'm interested to see how it compares. I hate mineral veil and the shiny look that the regular BE gives, but I'm totally interested in the matte version!


----------



## DaniPhiSig (Jul 5, 2009)

*A Quick Bare Minerals Review*

Hi There!

I am 30 years old and have always been on the search for that perfect foundation.  I've tried them all: compact, powder, liquid, stick, etc.  Everything would either fade, cake, end up being the wrong color, make my skin greasy, whatever.  

I finally decided that undereye cream and face lotion that had SPF self-tanner in it with a little bronzer would be the best option since it never came off. 

A couple of weeks ago I was a bridesmatron in a wedding, and the makeup artist used Bare Minerals.  All I can say is WOW!  I've worn it everyday since the wedding, and I could not be happier with this foundation.  It provides sheer coverage but yet fills in any spots that my lotion may not cover.  It stays on all day, with only one touch up necessary before I go out at night.

I use Bare Minerals SPF 15 Foundation in Tan (3N).  I also use the Tinted Mineral Veil to set the foundation, and the Warmth as a blush/bronzer. 

I currently live in Phoenix, and for summer it's nice and light.  I can't wait to see what it is going to do for me in Winter.  

If you are looking for a light, easy foundation powder that has SPF in it, try Bare Minerals.  I am so happy with it, I think you will be too.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

I have been using this off and on for years now. I am not totally happy with the colour match so I keep trying other brands but I keep coming back to BE. I have not had any trouble with breakouts at all but I do find that it tends to dry my skin out and make it flaky.


----------



## yay1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

i wore it for a day, and it was a bit itchy, but i didn't break out. idk but the shade was soooo wrong on me, i was like 6 shades darker lol


----------



## kathyp (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Has anyone tried Bare Minerals Matte yet? I'm interested to see how it compares. I hate mineral veil and the shiny look that the regular BE gives, but I'm totally interested in the matte version!_

 
I hear it doesn't contain Bismuth Oxychloride, which is a huge plus. I used BE for a a few years, and while I seemed to have few problems with it (other than a couple random zits), reading about others reactions to it scared me off. Didn't see it at Sephora the other day, though.


----------



## ModelBoy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

The itching and burning is most likely from the Bismuth Oxychloride.  A lot of people have a sensitivity to this.  I know I do...  Used to use BM foundations, but my face would always itch and turn red if I broke even a minor sweat or if I neglected to use a primer that day.  Finally had to stop using it because the irritation (not to mention the breakouts) was becoming so bad.  Switched to Everday Minerals: best decision of my life.  Doesn't contain bismuth oxychloride, comes in SO many more shades (so better complexion matching), more finely milled, and ridiculously cheap.  Able to achieve an airbrush finish (never was able to accomplish this with BM) with absolutely no irritation or abnormal breakouts after two months of use, and an actual improvement of skin tone clarity.  

So, although not everyone has this sensitivity to bismuth oxychloride, many do, and this is most likely the cause of your reaction.  If EDM doesn't seem to be your thing, try to find a MMU foundation that doesn't contain this, and you should be fine.


----------



## ModelBoy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: I.D Bare Minerlas looking cakey*

Well, I stopped using BM a while ago (for various reasons), but this was one of them.  just a couple of things that may help. 1.) Rev-er Upper isn't a moisturizer.  It contains a mix of vitamins and skin agents to chemically "peel" your skin and renew skin cells.  Using this under your makeup can make it cake, clump, and flake.  If you insist on using it (I personally hate this stuff.  Makes skin tight, dry, flaky, and red), try using it before bed at night.  Two: doubling up on a moisturiser and primer is not a good idea, especially if you have oily skin.  A good primer will do the job of moisturizer, and layering on two layers is not only a waste of product, but may also trap too much moisture in your skin, which could cause the makeup to slip and cake.  Also, if using just a moisturiser, make sure to let it absorb into the skin for about a minute, then blot lightly with a tissue to remove excess moisture that could cause the above results.  Hope this helped a bit!  And good luck!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Has anyone tried Bare Minerals Matte yet? I'm interested to see how it compares. I hate mineral veil and the shiny look that the regular BE gives, but I'm totally interested in the matte version!_

 
Still no one?

I have a little tester jar of it (Sephora didn't have the full size yet, so they hand out the tester with a cute little mini kabuki), but it's in Fairly light (my winter shade) and I'm too dark to use that color right now so I haven't tried it yet.

And thanks *CassieAM* for explaining the shades. I guess that means I really should get Medium Beige for the summer. I've been using the Light from my starter kit - it is a bit yellow on me, but it works, since I use a thinner application in the summer. And I think my skin does get more yellow toned when I tan.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2009)

I just bought the BE "n00b" kit from Sephora, which was $18 and it comes with 2 shades of foundation, mineral veil, warmth & a _mini_ flawless application brush.  The sizes of the products are very small but are great for travel.  So far I really liked how BE looked on my skin and how it felt - I have combination, acne-prone skin and it didn't make me feel "dry" or make my skin itch like most powders do (in the winter time it will probably make my skin somewhat dry but oh well, I guess I'll have to moisturize some more or something!) - however, when I went up close in the mirror, my face looked kind of chalky and the foundation excentuated my pores.  I use the _mini_ flawless application brush which was soft, but not "fluffy" and dense like a kabuki/mineral m/u face brush should be...it was more flat if that makes sense.  I think the brush is to blame.  My friend has BE and has the full-sized brushes but they seem kind of rough and scratchy to me and I have very sensitive skin.  Is there a good brush out there that is a cheaper alternative to Sephora/MAC brushes but still just as good?  I was looking at Sonia Kashuk's synthetic flat brush that is meant for blush but I guess it has multiple uses...anyone ever tried it?  Would it be good for mineral m/u application?

And would a primer help with my pores?  I have a sample of Smashbox Photofinish primer (the oil-free kind) but I have never used it...does anyone have a favorite primer?  are the BE primers good?


----------



## xiahe (Aug 5, 2009)

oh yeah, and for reference, the jars of the mineral veil & two foundation shades are in 0.57g jars...the warmth is maybe half the size?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Aug 5, 2009)

*xiahe*, my advice would be that you get the Long Handled Kabuki or Flat Top Brush from Everyday Minerals (everydayminerals.com). They don't cost mush, so get both and see which one you like best. The best value for money would be that you get one of EM's custom kits, that way you get the brushes and can throw in some fun eyeshadows or blushes. They also make a mineral concealer that I really like.

As for primer, I haven't used it before but I am currently trying out the Powder Primer from Meow Cosmetics. So far, it seems good.

Oh, and the 0,6 gram jar isn't really "small". I think mine lasted me 6 months or so. A little goes a very long way with mineral foundation.


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it ok to use baby shampoo on the BE brushes? I want them to last so I want to take good care of them...I also have a brush cleanser by a company named Quo (I think it's only available in Shoppers Drugmarts in Canada)...


----------



## Sass (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Is it ok to use baby shampoo on the BE brushes? I want them to last so I want to take good care of them...I also have a brush cleanser by a company named Quo (I think it's only available in Shoppers Drugmarts in Canada)..._

 
I've been using Johnson's Extra Conditioning Baby Shampoo on my BE brushes and so far so good.  They come out just stiff enough, but soft.


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_And would a primer help with my pores?  I have a sample of Smashbox Photofinish primer (the oil-free kind) but I have never used it...does anyone have a favorite primer?  are the BE primers good?
_

 
The Photofinish Light is really good at minimizing pores, and it's nice and lightweight too. Regular Photofinish is really nice too if you don't need oil-free, it leaves your skin soo silky! Clinique has a Pore Minimizer line that's good too (I use the Pore Minimizer T-Zone Shine Control), and they have an Instant Perfector and a lotion that do the same thing as well. Overall I like Photofinish Light, so use that since you have a sample and see if you like it too!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *westindiesangel* 

 
_Is it ok to use baby shampoo on the BE brushes? I want them to last so I want to take good care of them...I also have a brush cleanser by a company named Quo (I think it's only available in Shoppers Drugmarts in Canada)..._

 
BE brushes are going to be awful and scratchy no matter what you clean them with. But, yes, in general baby shampoo is fine.


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_BE brushes are going to be awful and scratchy no matter what you clean them with. But, yes, in general baby shampoo is fine._

 
Lol. I don't find them to be that bad, but I've only used them twice so far. Anyway, I have no choice because I simply don't have the funds to be buying a ton of brushes...although I'd like to. 

I have another q....they have All-Over Face Colours and then Soft Focus All-Over Face Colours. What are the point of these? They say they give you a more soft and diffused look, but couldn't you just achieve that with the right brush and blending?


----------



## SpaJeweler (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: A Quick Bare Minerals Review*



DaniPhiSig said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I know this is a late response, but glad you are enjoying Bare Minerals and have had a positive experience.  It is an awesome product line and the eye shadows are to die for!!!
> 
> Spa Jeweler


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: A Quick Bare Minerals Review*

bare minerals didn't work for me,it creases on my skin when i smile (when i smile,it creases in the top part of my cheekbones under my eyes and it doesn't look good)and I don't have any visible wrinkles yet,but I'm glad that some people love it.


----------



## monter (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been using the regular Bare Minerals in Fairly Light for probably about a year now - I'm starting trying the Matte today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've read reviews in various places; some say that with the Matte, using the Mineral Veil is optional/unnecessary? Anyone that wears the Matte or girls that work at BE - thoughts?

I can definitely say that even just wearing the Matte for two minutes, the pores in my cheeks are less noticeable. Hoorah! We'll see how long that effect lasts, though.

Edit: Question about brushes - I don't really have a problem with my Flawless Face from my kit being scratchy, but I picked up a Mini Buki somewhere along the way that is definitely scratchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions for maybe non-BE brushes that will be good with BE and will give me fuller coverage than the Flawless Face? Or should I just go to the store and feel a couple Bukis until I find one that isn't so scratchy? My sister has one that is fine, so I know it's not ALL of them...


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I've been using the regular Bare Minerals in Fairly Light for probably about a year now - I'm starting trying the Matte today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read reviews in various places; some say that with the Matte, using the Mineral Veil is optional/unnecessary? Anyone that wears the Matte or girls that work at BE - thoughts?

I can definitely say that even just wearing the Matte for two minutes, the pores in my cheeks are less noticeable. Hoorah! We'll see how long that effect lasts, though.

Edit: Question about brushes - I don't really have a problem with my Flawless Face from my kit being scratchy, but I picked up a Mini Buki somewhere along the way that is definitely scratchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions for maybe non-BE brushes that will be good with BE and will give me fuller coverage than the Flawless Face? Or should I just go to the store and feel a couple Bukis until I find one that isn't so scratchy? My sister has one that is fine, so I know it's not ALL of them..._

 
I feel like a broken record here, but: Everyday minerals makes a nice kabuki and a flat top kabuki for fuller coverage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're going to order from them, they also have a good mineral concealer you could try, and the eye kabuki is good for application.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I've been using the regular Bare Minerals in Fairly Light for probably about a year now - I'm starting trying the Matte today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read reviews in various places; some say that with the Matte, using the Mineral Veil is optional/unnecessary? Anyone that wears the Matte or girls that work at BE - thoughts?

I can definitely say that even just wearing the Matte for two minutes, the pores in my cheeks are less noticeable. Hoorah! We'll see how long that effect lasts, though.

Edit: Question about brushes - I don't really have a problem with my Flawless Face from my kit being scratchy, but I picked up a Mini Buki somewhere along the way that is definitely scratchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions for maybe non-BE brushes that will be good with BE and will give me fuller coverage than the Flawless Face? Or should I just go to the store and feel a couple Bukis until I find one that isn't so scratchy? My sister has one that is fine, so I know it's not ALL of them..._

 
It's hit and miss with the BE kabuki.  Mine was scratchy but my mother's wasn't.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE my MAC 182.  If you wan't something that covers less area and would be more precise, I'd say either the MAC 109 or 183.
Hope I got that right with the 183... the small bronzing brush? Also, is it LE?
If it's not available then there's the Benefit Bronzing Brush. HTH!

OH YEAH!  The Alima Pure #25.  It's got the longer handle and I feel that gives more control.  Used it for a while until it was lost after a move.


----------



## Nicnivin (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

Has anyone else tried it? I have, what I think is a pretty bad greasy T Zone, and I love the new Matte foundation, paired with Smashbox's Photo Finish Light Primer, I have never had a better experience with any foundation.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

I had a heck of a time with this. I purchased it (mind you never have used bare escentuals before) but the Sales lady convinced me to purchase it. It did not keep my face matte at all but more importantly broke me out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had little bumps all over my forehead with this and same with the orig formula I got 2 10 day samples of it and it did the same thing. I just don't understand how a company who claims to be 100% all natural minerals from the earth no added fillers or anything can cause breakouts?? it's just so odd to me? If anything it should clear any existing one's you have or prevent any from forming IMO :/


----------



## forevernars (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Oh NOOOOO and I thought I was the only one! I broke out with both the matte and orig formula's of B.E. I was very upset because this company claims to be 100% all natural minerals from the earth no added fillers or anything so how in the heck can something so natural break someone out? If anything it should clear up any existing pimples or prevent them from forming :/


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Breakouts from my i.d Bare minerals*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_I was very upset because this company claims to be 100% all natural minerals from the earth no added fillers or anything so how in the heck can something so natural break someone out?_

 
The same way companies can claim their products are all natural or hypo-allergenic when they have petroleum/mineral oil in them. It's derrived from crude oil, so it's technically natural, but you can bet your britches that I have a nasty as all heck allergic reaction to it.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

Yikes! I have been wanting to try this and that is the exact reason I haven't. I have very acne prone skin, so I hate to put anything on it that would make it worse...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may try a sample from Sephora, but if anyone else has tried this, I would love more opinions...
right now I am using MUFE Mat Velvet, which just feels too heavy and I have to mix 2 colors to get a match. I prefer powder foundation....but something with coverage.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 7, 2009)

did anyone buy the TSV from QVC for BE? I ordered it & I'm hoping the brush are good. It seemed like a good value I got it on AD but will be canceling if its not worth it.


----------



## Addicted2him (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

I have been using bare minerals foundation (i havent tried the matte formula yet) for 5 years and at first it broke me out but i noticed if i used their bare vitamins that comes with tha kit (or u can get it alone 2) i didnt break out anymore as it has glycollic and salicylic acids in it tha same as acne treatments! I havent broke out even with other foundations if i apply this before i apply any foundation!   

*Hope this helps.... =o)*


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

I tried it today at my locate BE boutique and I tried warm tan, which I had never tried that color. I was using med tan/tan prior. I LOVE the color match and I like the foundation. I will be picking it up tomorrow with the sephora 20% off. Which brush do you like applying it with it I was thinking about picking up the handy buki brush.


----------



## cindiaz (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

How's the coverage? and does it settle on fine lines,like expression lines?I want to buy it but the other one looked cakey on me and it settle on my lines around the eyes(when i smile,it forms the lines and when i stop smiling the lines are still there, but without the foundation on I don't have any lines,lol)


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

I love Bare Minerals


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive heard so many good things about the rare minerals line from bare escentuals. i think im gonna try that out since i have loved bare minerals so much.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

Some people have allergic reactions to Bare Minerals products but others don't. Liquid foundations and I don't get along (I live in the South and everything slides off) so over the years I have tried a lot of different products. Forevernars and Swirlgirl, there is always that chance. Swirlgirl, I have sensitive skin but it doesn't bother me. So it really is the person.

I love the matte foundation--it gives me a break from my normal look and is light enough to wear all day, doesn't slide off, and gives full coverage. I pair it with Lorac's primer (Smashbox makes me break out and Benefit gives me a greasy look). I've been getting a lot of compliments on my skin lately.


----------



## Nicnivin (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

I use MAC's 182 Buffer brush, I like the softness of that brush better than the handy buki brush.

As for it setteling in lines, I just started having issues with it caking up around my T-Zone and setteling in my pores this past summer. Then I started using Smashbox's Photo Finish Light Primer and that solved the problem for me.


----------



## fiction_writer (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Bare Escentuals Users*

i love BE shadows, mascara, and lip glosses. the colours are so amazing. the shadows do not irritate my eyes abnd the glosses are so smooth and moisturizing. the only BE product that i have tried and not liked are the blushes which make my skin look shiny and creates bumps on my cheeks. i have never tried their foundation because i don not wear foundation.


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Bare Minerals Matte Foundation*

IME, the newer matte foundation doesn't provide the same level of coverage as the original (on me, at least). I used the original formula for 5 years, but I got fed up with the metallic sheen and the lightest color oddly became too dark for me. I was REALLY excited about the new one, but I feel like it still has that weird sheen, just not as intense as the original. Also, the color selection still sucks. I'm NC15 and the lightest shade is too dark. =(


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Feb 23, 2010)

What shade in the new matte foundation is a good match for golden medium tan skin(like a MAC NC35-40ish)?


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone had issues with BE breaking them out?  At first I was a die hard fan, going out to buy all the little kits they had.  The coverage was pretty decent..more of a matte finish on my skin.  Then 2 weeks later, I had the nastiest breakout I've ever seen.  It was irritated, red, and painful cysts all over. I heard bismuth might be the cause.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_Has anyone had issues with BE breaking them out?  At first I was a die hard fan, going out to buy all the little kits they had.  The coverage was pretty decent..more of a matte finish on my skin.  Then 2 weeks later, I had the nastiest breakout I've ever seen.  It was irritated, red, and painful cysts all over. I heard bismuth might be the cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Could be, I was shocked to find out that they include a known irritant in it; when you're shopping online some companies even emphasize that they have no bismuth...personally I returned mine because I bought it because they feed you all that "pure minerals, good for your skin" crap when it's really...not.  I think I just bought into the hype really, without doing all the research.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually really wanted to try this! But when i went to the counter & got the MA to colour match me & i looked SO YELLOW with the foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i usually don't wear foundation so i was really looking forward to it but no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't purchase it, though i've heard so many people raving about it!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 4, 2010)

Girlies!!! I just looked on Sephora's site and discovered that BE has 3 new shades! Why am I so excited? Well because one of the new shades, Fairly Medium is EXACTLY what I have been waiting for for YEARS! I really love BE, but the colors have never really matched me-- the fairly light was TOO light, light was too yellow, medium was good for a bit but then too dark, and now Fairly Medium looks like it's going to be a great match- I have pink undertones too so that's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you don't like the finish of the regular, but the matte is too matte, I suggest mixing the two finishes together. It's expensive b/c you have to buy both, but it creates the most perfect finish, imo! The regular finish is too shiny, whereas the matte is too dry looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways I can't wait to get my ass to Bare Escentuals!!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been using Bare Minerals for YEARS and I will NEVER go back to liquid or cream foundation.  Sometimes it isn't as full coverage as I'd like, but that's only every now and then.  I'm glad their new matte foundation is now an option in the club shipments


----------



## malvales (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anybody tried the new Big and Bright eyeliner? It kinda remind me of MAC's greasepaint stick (from the look of it).


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I tried both formulas and I've noticed no difference. I thought the Matte formula would help with t-zone oilies but unfortunately after about 3 hours I'm back shining. Can't use it in the summer because it makes my face itch if I sweat.


----------



## malvales (May 4, 2010)

*BE bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation - MEDIUM shade family*

I am still trying to figure out which medium shade family does my skin belong to.
I am NC 42/43 MAC and there are at least 4 shades that could probably match me: Medium, Medium Beige, Golden Medium, Medium Tan.
I tried Medium Beige and it worked fine but I don't consider my skin to have neutral undertone as Medium Beige is for. Mine is warm.
I am so confused now...

I'd like to know others' experience...What is your skin tone is and which shade of medium do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 14, 2010)

@bumblebees24

BE makes my upper lip and around my nose itch like a #$%^, especially when i sweat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its like making my skin burn and become irritated. ironically, it doesnt look red or anything.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jun 28, 2010)

if it helps anyone, i am NW35/40 and Medium Tan in the regular foundation with SPF is a true match

HTH


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: Bare Minerals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 

 
_ok ive noticed this for a while... once in a while when i put bare minerals on my face like..stings. but it only happens like..1 out of 4 times i wear it. does anyone know wtf is going on? i love my bare minerals but if this keeps up i can't use it for much longer.._

 
Did you get the makeup in the kit?  If I use the bare escentuals brushes with the foundation, my skin stings because the bristles are so rough.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: BE bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation - MEDIUM shade family*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malvales* 

 
_I am still trying to figure out which medium shade family does my skin belong to.
I am NC 42/43 MAC and there are at least 4 shades that could probably match me: Medium, Medium Beige, Golden Medium, Medium Tan.
I tried Medium Beige and it worked fine but I don't consider my skin to have neutral undertone as Medium Beige is for. Mine is warm.
I am so confused now...

I'd like to know others' experience...What is your skin tone is and which shade of medium do you use?

Thanks!_

 
I got the kit at Sephora and it came with Medium and Medium Beige.  After experimenting and looking up the information on the website, Medium Beige, like you said, has neutral undertones, and that's the one that works best for me.  Medium is the shade in that range that has the warm undertones, so you might want to try that!


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Bare Escentuals fans, I have a customer asking about dupes for the eyeshadow colours Yellow Sapphire and Purrfect. Can anyone recommend anything? I'm not familiar with this brand myself but reading this thread certainly makes me interested to try it!


----------



## RNcutie (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Hi Bare Escentuals fans, I have a customer asking about dupes for the eyeshadow colours Yellow Sapphire and Purrfect. Can anyone recommend anything? I'm not familiar with this brand myself but reading this thread certainly makes me interested to try it!_

 
if you go to Mineral Madness.com  there is a color chart on there that would show you the colors so it might be easier to match them.
I'm from the BE world...new to MAC, so I couldn't even help much LOL
Purrrfect is kinda of a cooler light green. 

I LOVE BE. I've been using it for years, but I kept hearing that MAC made better brushes, so I bought a couple brushes and figured "What the heck, I'll try a Pigment too for the fun of it" and fell in love. I have a little trouble working with the pigment, I think that's from years of being used to how BE works and blends. I'm looking forward to being able to use the classifieds area on here so that I can get partial jars and used pans so I can get an idea of what I like without spending a hella fortune.


----------



## oceansportrait (Aug 19, 2010)

I got it over the weekend and I am AMAZED. I've only ever tried liquid foundation before, and I'm not sure if it's because I have Asian yellow-understone skin, but the MUAs could never match up my skin---it was always TOO dark. But I found the perfect match with "Golden Medium"---and I don't know if it's just my acne treatment that I'm double-balancing with this one, but my skin's become the clearest it's ever been. I'm ecstatically happy!


----------



## mac_aiken (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Buxom creme shadows ( I think the collection might be called Best of Breed)? I got Black Lab which is a gorgeous black with glitter. It goes on like butter and stays put. I may have to go back for another color.


----------



## RNcutie (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosegasm* 

 
_@bumblebees24

BE makes my upper lip and around my nose itch like a #$%^, especially when i sweat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its like making my skin burn and become irritated. ironically, it doesnt look red or anything._

 
if you are using the original foundation, it has bismuth in it and many women find that if they sweat or get oily, the bismuth itches/burns/whatever.  The Matte formulation doesn't have the bismuth in it, so it isn't irritating to people who have the problem with the original. Maybe try that?
The only real difference in appearance, is that you don't get that dewy finish like you do with the original.


----------



## La Reyna (Aug 31, 2010)

*Bare Escentuals & Ulta Make Up Lot - $115 *



I have a make up lot for sale. It contains the following: 4 ULTA mineral  powder eyeshadow, 1 i.d. weather everything liner sealer and the  container, 16 Bare Essentuals  mineral eyeshadows and 1 face color  blush. 

The lot has been opened and only tested once.  This set is worth over $220.  I am willing to ship and PayPal is welcome. 

Email me for more details.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Has anyone tried the new Buxom creme shadows ( I think the collection might be called Best of Breed)? I got Black Lab which is a gorgeous black with glitter. It goes on like butter and stays put. I may have to go back for another color._

 

I haven't tried them yet, but I have my eye on the Golden Retriever shade!!!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jan 5, 2011)

The eye colours are really pretty, nude beach, queen tiffiny, celestine are a few lovely ones.... but kinda messy.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Feb 5, 2011)

BE was a great foundation. The closest match for me was too light for me, my friends thought I was allergic to something, so I stopped using it. I'm a NC42 btw.


----------



## thebeautybible (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches! Nude Beach is one of my all time favorite shadows from BE


----------



## cindiaz (Jul 4, 2011)

I love those colors,are they permanent? Thank you!


----------



## thebeautybible (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah all these ones are permanent


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to use Bare Minerals all the time back when my skin was nice.  But now, I am having issues with adult acne all of a sudden and its hard to get enough coverage using this line.  Any tips and tricks on how to get flawless coverage?  Any information would be very much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> I used to use Bare Minerals all the time back when my skin was nice.  But now, I am having issues with adult acne all of a sudden and its hard to get enough coverage using this line.  Any tips and tricks on how to get flawless coverage?  Any information would be very much appreciated!  Thanks!


  	I would recommend the matte if you want more coverage and it also has added skin care benefits from the Active Soil complex that is in their skin care line. Using the handi buki also gives more coverage and then use a good concealer. 

  	hope that helps a little.

  	x


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 31, 2011)

The eyeliners are good. Very unique colors.


----------



## claudia33396 (Aug 31, 2011)

I found out that I am allergic and now I need to sell it all.


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 20, 2011)

I have BE matte foundation and I just can't get enough coverage with it. I love how it feels on my skin and how it makes the parts of my skin look great that don't need concealing or anything but overall it is a bit too light for me. I'm waiting for my skin to get to better state so I can try it again then


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 18, 2012)

I just got the BM matte foundation about 2 weeks ago. And, I'm really liking it. I was using MAC Matchmaster (which I still use), but for everyday use the Matchmaster was just too much.  The BM matte is perfect for making my skin look better but not making my face look too made up. I recently wore it to my boyfriend's mother's church, because I didn't want to look "too made up" and it was perfect.  Right now, my skin is pretty good. So, I don't know how well the BM will work when I'm broken out/trying to cover dark spots. But, for my "good skin" days, it does a good job.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my Bare Mineral blush, finish is very subtle.

http://www.lipglossiping.com/2012/05/are-you-ready-for-bareminerals-ready-blush/  SOURCE : Lipglossiping.

  	I chose " the One " a very light rosy blush, very nice indeed, love the packaing too.


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 19, 2012)

I love BE matte, and the new ready.  Never tried the original.  I wear a 50/50 mix of golden fair and golden med. In matte, which according to the earlier post would actually just be light Lolol....and that makes sense because that's what I was shade matched to in ready.  Saves some Monet for next time instead of mixing but I have plenty for now.  My Fave is the ready anyway.


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Nov 19, 2012)

I had some trouble with the Matte version oxidizing on me, but I love the original.  I have very oily skin, so I like to use a primer with it.  I recently tried the Ready version and really wasn't a fan.  I found the compact to be really messy when used with a dense brush, and the foundation slid on my skin and settled into the lines even when I wore a primer.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find swatches of their new holiday set A Vision In Velvet? Google doesn't seem to wanna be my friend today


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 25, 2012)

I recently purchased the 'Get Started' kit from Sephora. I'm NC20/25 and BE Light was a perfect match.  I like the original foundation best, its dewy finish is quite nice.


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 25, 2012)

Jacq-i said:


> I like the original foundation best, its dewy finish is quite nice.


  	I'm NC25 in Mac, and you're right, Light is perfect.  I got shade matched twice by the sales associate in the BE boutique.  Light both times.


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 25, 2012)

I've since decided to try the original and I like it a lot!  Actually I like it better than the Matte.  Go figure.  Oddly enough, I'm a Light in both the Original AND the Ready!  So I'm sure I'll be Light in Matte when I'm shade matched closer to Summer if I need to go to it instead.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 19, 2012)

I was hoping for this too (vision in velvet swatches). In some pictures It looks really good and in others it looks like they're pairs that are just slightly different. Like twin colors. Why wouldn't they make them more distinct? Or maybe it's the photography?


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 24, 2012)

I absolutley love their Ready 8.0 palettes! I have the ones from last year, and recently got The Finer Things and The Star Treatment, which I like even better than last year's. The only one I don't have is the September Issue, and I am pretty sure Santa will be bringing me one of those 
  	I also really like their READY blushes, I have the Aphrodisiac and the Tease.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 27, 2012)

I just purchased The Star Treatment set on Sephora today for $25+20% off!  It's my first BE palette and I've been looking at it for a while.  So glad to be able to get it on sale.


----------



## Oxana124 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's great!
  	I got their pressed Luminizer from that sale  I already had the pink one, but got the gold one, so now I will have both


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the light coverage BE products provide but my skin breaks out and itches once product touches my skin.


----------



## Oxana124 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some people have a reaction to the bismuth oxychloide. I can't wear their foundation, because it makes me itch also. Although, their matte foundation is bismuth free, so good option for those with sensitivities, I just haven't tried it because I like dewy not matte finish. I love their ready blushes and eyeshadows, and have not had any problems with those.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 6, 2015)

Reviving an old thread here, but what would you ladies say the coverage is? I use it during the summer usually since it's so dang got where I live, and would say it's full. But everyone I've talked to has said it's light. I'm trying to convince my mom to try it, but she's not having it if it's light coverage.


----------



## missp25 (Jan 14, 2015)

cwillie said:


> Reviving an old thread here, but what would you ladies say the coverage is? I use it during the summer usually since it's so dang got where I live, and would say it's full. But everyone I've talked to has said it's light. I'm trying to convince my mom to try it, but she's not having it if it's light coverage.


  I use the original loose foundation and consider it to be medium coverage.  But, depending on how much you use and the brush, you can get whatever coverage you want (light to heavy).


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

I sued to love B/E but I've since switched to other brands. The original foundation has medium to heavy coverage but I found the formula too shiny for my oily skin - the matte version made my skin look dull.

  I'm interested to try the bare ready line. Temptalia seems to rate their shadows!


----------

